# OCT/NOV CYCLERS



## ANDI68

Ok .............. it's been hard trying to keep this to myself as I didn't want the pressure of people knowing but as time has gone by, almost everyone knows and I feel it's mean not to tell you girls, as you're the ones who've given me the support over my last few cycles.

So, I have my baseline scan next week and I'm hopefully starting cycle number 4.  I know some of you think I'm mad at doing so many within a year but I don't have the luxury of time on my side so that gives me pressure too.  I felt I didn't want to tell people when my last cycle was negative but DH told me I couldn't just chose to post when news was good, and I know he's right and that was one of the reasons why I wanted to do this without telling anyone, but as the time is getting nearer I want to share things and I don't want to be a fraud as you girls have been invaluable.

Plan is Short Antagonist Protocol again and estimated EC date is 20 October.

Anyone else joining me?


----------



## kara76

i would have join you and had ec on the 13th but i chickened out 

i hope someone will be along with you and hey you know you always have me hun

keep those postive thoughts and remember one small step at a time


----------



## Scouse

Andi you have to do what is right for you!  and we will all understand whatever you choose to say or not say!
But wishing you every success for this cycle and anything I can do - you know where I am!  
Thinking and praying for you X


----------



## popsi

Andi... what are you like  

but seriously honey.. you know my feelings on this and how much i so hope you get your dream this time, you know that i will be here to support you through all the good times ahead <and if any sad moments i will be there too .. but there wont be any >.. good luck chick xx


----------



## miriam7

best of luck andi


----------



## KellyG

Woohoooo Andi you go girl!!!!!!!!!!! Im wsishing you all the very best huni


----------



## Queenie1

good luck andi

we are all here to support you and its your choice in what you want to say every one will support your decision.

wishing your loads of luck

queenie x


----------



## ebonie

Good luck andi


----------



## Moth

Well done on sharing your news Andi - but you know we don't mind when or what you post! We're always here  

Wishing you lots of luck for your next treatment.  

xx


----------



## siheilwli

Andi - good luck with this one

My EC is on Wednesday - Oct 1st. Also did short antagonist protocol, trigger tonight and all is going well (well for me - of course I've still got that fertilization hurdle to get over, which has been the downfall of previous cycles for us) . Keeping off the boards a bit... trying to do this cycle without thinking too much about it. (  Yeah, like that's possible!  ) 
But I had to post to say how much easier the short prot. is - I find it a million times better than long prot.

GOOD LUCK
C
x


----------



## kara76

wow hun

good luck and fingers crossed for you, keep us updated


----------



## siheilwli

Will do Kara - this is my last tx, I'm completely fed up with IF dominating my life!  Have zero pma at the mo    (probably best if I do stay away from boards! ) How are you? From you sig, are you doing tx in Liverpool?
C
x


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks Cat,

You decided to go back to Cardiff then?

I did antagonist last cycle and had my best cycle.  Good luck with yours.  How long did you stim for this time?


----------



## popsi

cat.. welcome back to the mad world of ivf !!! (even though i have long left it behind there are lots of friends here i want to try to help)... good luck with your EC and fertilisation honey   this is your time

andi .. not long for yours now either, hope you got some PMA going on


----------



## siheilwli

Andi - I did 9 days of Gonal-F - quite a big dose though! How long did you stim for?
Popsi - how's the adoption route going... if this doesn't work I'll be taking that path too.
C
x


----------



## Scouse

Hi girls why is it some of you do short protocol  they have never suggested this to me?


----------



## popsi

cat.. going well, we were lucky did not have to wait for 6/12 months after tx, they just had to be happy that we were ready to go ahead.. so we have filled initial forms in and had a social worker visit, so she is going to recommend we attend prep course in November so just waiting the formality of the letter  

the choice was easy in the end as had poor results last time and converted to IUI .. and lost total faith in the clinic so it was either change clinic or follow our dream of adoption that we had always had .. its been great getting our lives back again after the inital couple of hard weeks


----------



## ANDI68

Just flicked through my file and I stimmed for 12 days 300 iu Puregon.  They let you stay with the Gonal F even though they don't prescribe it as a rule?  What dose were you on?

I started stims on CD 2, what about you?

I had the short antagonist protocol Scouse because of my early ovulation in first two cycles.  The antagonist is instead of the suprecur and you don't DR first you start stimming and then introduce the antagonist when your follicles are a certain size.

How many follicles did you have at last scan Cat?  Antagonist gives you less generally doesn't it.


----------



## siheilwli

Scouse - my first ivf wasn't in Cardiff, and that was my most successful. Since then I had two failed cycles with ZERO fertilisation with what seemed to be good eggs, so I asked if I could do the short prot to sort of "recreate" that first cycle. Also, it's SOOO MUCH easier for me - no down regging, and I only started TX 12 days ago, and it's nearly EC time again! So it's less time, and less stress. Also it's meant to give less eggs, but possibly better quality. (some debate I think about that though)

Popsi - that's great news, sounds like you're following your dream.   You know that I've always said that I want a family more than I want to be pg too, so mentally, I'm preparing for the adoption route now, but we had to give IVF one last shot! Why did you lose faith in the clinic - did they mess things up for you?

Andi - I asked for Gonal F, in case that made a difference to my eggs, because I had reacted well to that during my first tx (in London). I started stimming on day 2, started on 225iu, soon went up to 375iu, and only started the orgalutran (which stops ovulation) on Friday. In London they started me on the orgalutran much earlier. 
Have 7 good follies, one piddly one. But they are much more equal in size than in previous cycles. 
C
x


----------



## popsi

cat... lots of things, but basically felt that the right hand did not know what the left hand was doing, i was in the DHEA trial and could never get answers.. and lots of other stuff went on and made me and especially DH mad (he very protective of me) .. but its in the past now and we are so happy with what the future holds, 

I am sure that you will not need it, but if you want baby number 2 i will be an expert to advise you on adoption should you need it then


----------



## ANDI68

I started my antagonist on stimming day 6, I think they like your lead follicle to be at least 12mm before introducing, as the antagonist can inhibit the recruiting of follicles.  I found it hard not to compare to previous cycles but it is different.  I was paranoid last cycle I was going to ovulate as I continued stimming without introducing the antagonist until later, you read so many different experiences but we are all different.

Good number of follicles Cat.

I've been put on the pill for this cycle, did you?  That gives more even follicle growth I believe.

Can you get AF tummy on the pill.  I felt a bit yuk today, it must be all in the mind 'cos I don't stop it 'til Wednesday  

Did you find they were clued up on the Antagonist at Clinic, as it's not routinely done there is it?


----------



## siheilwli

Andi - I didn't take the pill at all for either of my antagonist cycles, so I don't know, and can't remember my pill symptoms from 20 years ago.... god that makes me feel old!   I'm finding that I'm calling the shots really on this cycle, and they're quite open that this isn't their usual protocol. I was upfront that this is our last go, and gave a list of how I wanted to do it, and they were happy with what I wanted. I am taking their advice as well... not completely bossying everyone around ... honest!  

Was your last cycle very different on the antagonist cycle then?
C
x


----------



## ANDI68

Scouse, you always have good follicle/egg numbers and good fertilisation.  Seems the LP works okay for you


----------



## siheilwli

Popsi - I can appreciate getting fed up with a clinic - I got really disillusioned with my London one for various reasons, they were just awkward. Glad it's all behind you though... how exciting to know that perhaps your baby is already born and waiting for you.
C
x


----------



## ANDI68

Grace took me under her wing last cycle and did the majority of my scans etc.  I had 14 follicles last time and 11 eggs of which we had 5 fertilise.  Compared to cycle 1 and 2 we only had 1 egg fertilise both times with 8 and 9 eggs, I had more follicles those times but lost eggs due to early ovulation.  So early ovulation seemed to have been combatted and we had a better cycle fertilisation wise too.

They tried trigger at 35 hours on cycle 2 and I still ovulated early.  I had trigger at 34 hours last time (antagonist) and with half the dose 5,000 iu Pregnyl.


----------



## kara76

girls try and remember that we are all different and this just proves that most of us have different cycles, different drugs etc etc


----------



## siheilwli

Has anyone done acupuncture in Whitchurch - how did you find it? I have done acu in the past but got bored just lying there with needles sticking out!


----------



## siheilwli

Kara - not only is every person different, but every cycle has been for me! After a nearly textbook first cycle I though I would never have any fertilization problems! It's a series of hurdles for each person every cycle.

Andi - it's good that they have cracked the early ovulation, you must have really sensitive or impatient ovaries or something!


----------



## ANDI68

I think I am just a freaky one .. ask Kara what she calls me


----------



## kara76

i so agree hun with both of you

andi you are, in the nicest possibal way


----------



## Moth

Hiya Siheilwli

I've just had acupuncture at Whitchurch during my treatment, found it helped with my horrendous periods pains, nausea and blurred vision prior to starting treatment, but can't really comment otherwise as am still on 2ww. i decided to go so i could say i'd tried every avenue!

I also did the short protocol, after reading a lot of info i felt it was more suited to me due to my old age and low amh reading. They offered me long protocol at the clinic but said they were happy for me to do the short protocol if that was what i wanted. When i asked why they thought i should do the lp, they said they offered the lp because that's their usual treatment option. I have never done a lp but found the sp very quick and easy to cope with! I had a very poor response though, was on an expensive 6amps of menopur a day but had only 3 follies. Ended up with 2 eggs, only 1 fert with icsi but was so grateful to end up with 1 embie - just relieved to get to ET i guess.! They asked if i wanted to convert to iui during tx but this wasn't an option for me as i have blocked tubes (guess they didn't read my notes eh!) So i decided as long as the follies / my lining were good then i would continue - at my age i may not even get 3 follies during another cycle!

Andi's like a spring chicken - she always has a proper little follie farm on her cycles! (not Folly Farm in your neck of the woods kara )

Good luck with your treatment.


----------



## siheilwli

You make yourself sound ancient Moth, I'm sure you're not!    And I'd be thrilled with one fertilized after two cycles with none, so good for you girl. Did you have acu during treatment? I have had some a while back now, but was wondering whether to have it before transfer (if we get that far)
C
x


----------



## ANDI68

Moth I need all the follicles I can get with my poor fertilisation     ... oh yeah and freaky ovulation!!

I had acu last 3 cycles Cat but I don't think I will this time.  Purely, to try something different.  Are you travelling from London for you scans or are you staying local?


----------



## Moth

Don't worry Andi, you'll have super fertilisation this time, you wait and see!  

Cat, i know i'm not ancient but will be 42 soon   Which must be old as it is the cut off age for some IVF clinics!

I had acu before and after et, they played a freaky american woman on cd talking to me about visualising my embie!   Not really my thing!


----------



## siheilwli

Moth - thanks for that - doesn't sound like acu and that cd is my thing either!  

Andi - have been coming to and from London for scans, staying here in C'ff with my parents now until EC Wed, (then if we get embies staying on obviously!)


----------



## Moth

Cat, i'm hypothyroid too, did you get your levels checked before tx? They weren't interested in mine but i got my gp to do them the week before tx just so i knew what they were. What doseage of thyroxine are you on?

 hoping you will be in Wales for a while


----------



## siheilwli

As long as I was under "control" in terms of my thyroid, they really weren't that bothered in either of the two clinics I've been at. My dose is 75mg / 100mg on alternate days. (Had to be awkward!!!)


----------



## Moth

God, how do you remember to take the different dose - i'm hopeless taking pills, i'm like a right old fart at the moment, had to borrow a pill box thing off my parents to put all my millions of tablets in as i was forgetting them    i'm on 100mcg and my results have been ok but can't say i always feel 100% though but that's probably coz i know i've got a dodgy thyroid, where as previously i just thought i was a miserable so and so!


----------



## siheilwli

I just thought I was getting old before my diagnosis!   I can't party all night like I used to... a bit like Cinderella, when I'm tired, I'm REALLY tired and have to go to bed. I have tried taking selenium as well as my levo, and think this helps, but not really sure if it's just in my mind. And unless I write it down I often get my dose wrong   but the odd slip up doesn't do much harm I don't think.
C
x


----------



## siheilwli

I'm back. They got 6 eggs at EC, 3 really good ones, others not looking promising. So   we get at least ONE embryo... I'd be ecstatic with that to be honest, 

If nothing fertilizes again... then our fertility tx journey comes to an end here... but not our journey to be parents.


----------



## popsi

cat .. all the luck in the world honey.. i   for your news tomorrow xx


----------



## kara76

fingers well and truely crossed hun

well done


----------



## siheilwli

Thanks girls, really appreciate your good wishes
C
xxx


----------



## kara76

please update us as soon as you can


----------



## ebonie

Loads of luck hun


----------



## miriam7

siheilwli wishing you loads of luck for that phone call tomorrow


----------



## ANDI68

Cat,   for good news tomorrow xxx


----------



## Laura36

Fingers crossed for you tomorrow Cat  
xx


----------



## siheilwli

Thanks girls.... my stomach is in knots


----------



## ANDI68

Try and remember this protocol was better for you in the past.  PMA


----------



## siheilwli

Thanks Andi, that's true, and it's out of my hands now... if we don't get embies overnight, I have to think of this as my sign to move on.  Did ask the lab team to give those eggs & swimmers a team talk!


----------



## Scouse

I always think 'the phone call' is the most traumatic part of this 'game'
Cat   for good news X


----------



## ANDI68

Yeah, all you can do is pray and whatever anyone says you will be anxious, it's such a horrible time.  You've done all you can now xx


----------



## kara76

team talk sounds a good idea mate


----------



## siheilwli

FOUR embies this morning!  
     

I didn't sleep a wink last night, worrying and praying for ONE to develop. I'm ecstatic. I had already said my thank you and good byes to the staff when I left after EC!  But FOUR is just AMAZING. 

Cat
xxxx


----------



## ANDI68

WOW Cat that is fantastic! It just proves different protocols suit different people.

Get some sleep now


----------



## siheilwli

Definitely, but we've done a lot of things differently this cycle, I took DHEA for a few months, DH came off some meds he was taking for gout, different drugs protocol, so all in all probably impossible to pinpoint what made the difference. But I prefer the short protocol tenfold... you get less time to stress about things for one!    And I've felt healthier on this cycle than I have for any of the longer ones, so who knows.
I'm hoping you see a massive difference too  
Cat
x


----------



## Laura36

Cat, well done that's amazing.  You need to put your feet up and relax now until ET.  When are you back in?


----------



## popsi

cat.. i am so happy for your news, see told you you would not need a plan B     xx


----------



## miriam7

well done cat so pleased for you  4 is great


----------



## ebonie

Thats Fabulous news cat brilliant news for you hun


----------



## kara76

woo hoo great news cat


----------



## ANDI68

Good luck with your transfer Cat xx


----------



## siheilwli

Good transfer, we had 4 fantastic beautiful embies, 2 now back home with me, and 2 in the freezer!  Difference between this cycle and last two has amazed everyone, us and the clinic.
Cat
xxx
   
PUPO and HAPPY


----------



## miriam7

cat that is brill to get 2 frosties aswell you must be really happy today   i have my fingers crossed for you


----------



## kara76

cat that is the best news

well done

pupo


----------



## ANDI68

Well done Cat, I can imagine you're both on Cloud 9


----------



## siheilwli

Absolutely   I'm happy, relaxed and relieved. This was our last go... and to have it go this well is beyond our wildest dreams, and much more than we hoped for. Thanks for all your support girls. I really appreciate it. I got really teary today thanking all the staff.


----------



## popsi

oh cat i am so so happy for you and your DH  , you must be over the moon about it, i even had Kara texting me yesterday with how many embies you had as i could not get online LOL ! x i will be   for you in the next 2 weeks 

love to you both

Andrea x


----------



## siheilwli

Popsi - that's really funny, glad my embies have been texted about!!! 
How did the meet go yesterday girls? Thought of you all,

Cat
xxxx


----------



## ebonie

AWW Cat that is brilliant news congrats on being pupo, And two in freezer brilliant they will only be needed though for siblings       for the tww


----------



## kara76

andi huni

af dance for you


----------



## kara76

good luck andi with jabbing

what time are you doing them?


----------



## popsi

Good luck Andi... you know how much i am   for you x


----------



## siheilwli

Good luck Andi... hope this is the one for you!


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks girls, did my jab at 6.30.  Just one at the moment, a nice and easy Puregon


----------



## kara76

good girl

your on your way now


----------



## miriam7

good luck andi 1 step closer to a great result this time


----------



## kara76

andi

how are you matey?

good luck with your scan


----------



## ANDI68

I'm fine thanks Kara.  Hope you get your results tomorrow


----------



## kara76

i won't be, i emailed today and they are not in the post!!!!

no rush but i would like to know, a girl i know went a week before me and got hers early via email but then she thought she was pregnant


----------



## Queenie1

taffy girl you will have to get a ticker now for the count down to dr


----------



## Taffy Girl

Good luck with your first jab Queenie. Thinking of you


----------



## kara76

so how did the jabbing go?


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

just done my first injection. i prepared everything and hubby did the injecting. felt a pin prick but then it was over. there was a small bit of liquid on my stomach when he took the needle out and had a small pin prick of blood. had a few tears after just because i had worked myself up. any way it can only get better.


----------



## kara76

good on ya girl

we all have worked ourselve up like that only to be let down by a small prick lol


----------



## Queenie1

thanks kara. why did we get a small amount of liquid sat on top of skin


----------



## popsi

lol kara !

queenie i always had the bubble of liquid too so guess its ok, glad it went well for you it will be easier now x good luck


----------



## kara76

don't worry its normal


----------



## miriam7

well done queenie ..you are offically on the rollercoaster now


----------



## Taffy Girl

Yay..... well done Queenie - one down .... only a few more to go


----------



## Queenie1

thanks all.

just so glad first one is out of the way. next step is for me to do it myself as dh goes into hospital soon for a back op, so i will need to do it myself by then.

taffy girl it was over with so quickly,mind you i couldn't watch.


----------



## heleychamp

Well done Queenie, it's a little bit  at first isn't it  but you'll get used to it xxx 

Kara thats the first thing thats made me actually LOL in days


----------



## kara76

heleychamp im glad i mad you laugh


----------



## ANDI68

Well done on your first jab Queenie.  I think I cried at my first one too.  I cried at my trigger last cycle too  

I started my antagonist today, it hurts.  I think the needle is the bluntest I've come across    it's a prefilled syringe.  It says to insert needle at a 45° angle and then pull back plunger to make sure no blood is in the syringe before injecting and if there is you have to discard and use another syringe. GULP!! at £28 a syringe I didn't do the blood check thing I just injected it.

DH has just been called to work


----------



## kara76

well done hunni

your well and truely on your way. pre filled is always the worst. i would pull back just to check, but no way would i throw it either


----------



## Laura36

Well done Andi, sounds a bit painful but I agree with you about not discarding a £28 syringe that you are funding!!!


----------



## ANDI68

Soooo Kara, if there is blood what do I do then ... panic!!!!        I'd rather not know


----------



## Queenie1

sorry to hear that it hurts andi, £28 is a lot to throw away all the time.


----------



## ANDI68

That's on top of the £65 a day Puregon I take.  Anyone want to sponsor me, I'm doing a sponsored stim?  I'm guessing I can do 12 days so how about a fiver each girls


----------



## kara76

blood is a syring when jabbing in the belly is very very very rare, even when jabbing in the butt i haven't hit a vein

it is certainly an expensive thing to do, i like the sponsored stim idea, one of the lads in work said he wanted to do a marathon and asked if he could raise money for our baby fund, bless i don't think you can just do that


----------



## ANDI68

DH didn't either in my butt while doing gestone.

So what would you do if you found blood, continue?

I think it would have to be a registered charity Kara ... bless him.


----------



## kara76

i would probably change the location of the jab but no way would i throw it. you have done tons of jabs and you have never hit a vein have you? i wouldn't worry at all.

i always remember thinking what would i do if i found blood at the trigger cause you only get the one trigger.


----------



## ANDI68

Ahhh I have spare triggers    Well half a dose anyway.  But you would panic because you would be late mixing it up then


----------



## kara76

you are a lucky girl 

i can mix up in seconds now lol speedy


----------



## Laura36

I never tested to see if I'd hit a vein.  I know the nurses did tell me to but I felt too squeamish to do that.  And like Kara said it's highly unlikely.

Sponsored stim is a great plan.  Perhaps we should get IVF Wales set up as a registered charity then we can fundraise to help lower the cost of tx for people who go there??


----------



## kara76

as far as i know setting up a registered charity has been looked into but for some reason (i don't know) this didn't happen

i doubt the saving would be passed on to us

the people i really feel for is those that can't find the money and i don't mean can't save or can't remortgage i mean the people out that that really do have no money at all and can't even get a credit card to try, now that is sad


----------



## Queenie1

just had second injection went better than yesterday no liquid bubble on skin and no pin prick of blood either, but it is a little sore and itchy with a slight red rash. is this normal.


----------



## kara76

yea its normal

i find plunging the syring slowly helps


----------



## Laura36

Yep definately normal to feel a bit tingly.  I always used to use a piece of kitchen roll to rub over the area a bit to dissipate the drugs and take away the tinlgy feeling.

Well done on doing your first jab yourself. It's easy from here on in!!


----------



## Queenie1

dh still had to do the jab, still not brave enough to do it myself, although for me i did watch once the needle was in me and watch him pull it out.
that is a big step  for me as i can not watch normally. i'm building myself up to doing it on my own.

is there any thing i can put on skin to stop tingling and ichyness


----------



## kara76

water

it should go soon hun it won't last long


----------



## Laura36

My first cycle I used frozen peas to numb the skin first.  This helped loads although halfway through I read on here (I think it was Kara actually!) that you need to keep your tummy warm when stimming to help grow the eggs.
Perhaps try with the peas (or anything else frozen) for the first one or two then do it without.  Don't think the cold would be a problem during d/r but best not to get hooked on only doing it with numbing the skin.

By the way, I wrapped the frozen peas in a tea towel first, lol.


----------



## Queenie1

debbie suggested numbing the skin with frozen peas. i did that yesterday with an ice pack didn't bother today as i didn't want to start relying on that.

when you say stimming is that when you do both injections after baseline scan


----------



## Laura36

yes, stims is when you do both (menopur and suprecur for example)


----------



## ANDI68

I much prefer to do jabs myself.  I hated DH doing gestone as I couldn't see what he was doing


----------



## Laura36

I did all my own jabs too (luckily didn't have to do gestone) as I can't stand the thought of someone else doing it - probably bit of a control freak


----------



## siheilwli

How is everyone doing - it's quiet here today. 

I'm officially going nuts here on the 2ww. Went to the chemist to buy HPT, turned back as I decided having them in the house was going to be torture if I couldn't use them. Keep feeling hot / cold and just don't know what to do with myself today! Also my flippin laptop is broken, so am having to use DH's old laptop, so can't access my (ok..... wait for how anal this is....) my database of IVF lists / software which tracks where I am during my cycle!  

Cat
x


----------



## miriam7

lol cat whats the point in that you know where you are 5 days from test date going slowly insane   you did well to turn back from chemist i would of been in there a week ago stocking up   emma i will be thinking of you tonight and tomorrow hope all goes ok


----------



## siheilwli

Miriam - Man I know - WILL OF STEEL    I know it's 5 days till testing, but every day I still like to tick off my 
a. dexamethasone
b. gestone
c. folic acid
d. selenium
e. thyroxine (75) or thyroxine (100)
f. any 2ww symptoms - headache, feeling cold, moody, migraine, spotting etc etc.... the list is endless.

Oh dear I see I've even memorised my list!!!


----------



## miriam7

i see your point taking that much you need a list to remember what youve took ...did you have assited hatching then to be on the steroids?


----------



## siheilwli

Yes, but to be honest I need to keep a check on my thyroid meds anyway - because I alternate doses every day!   Mind like a sieve! You ok?


----------



## siheilwli

Just managed my gestone jab (DH has been doing them for me, but was away working today) - proud of myself for that, but am a little bit worried. 

My OTD is Sunday, but I've only got 2 more days of gestone - when should I be stopping the gestone if I'm PG? SHouldn't I be carrying on for a while. I've still got lots of left-over cyclogest in an emergency, but I'll probably phone the clinic tomorrow to see what they say... bit of a bummer that I'm 150 miles away if I need more!!!


----------



## ANDI68

Cat you can't mix cyclogest and gestone, they are different drugs.

Gestone continues for 12 weeks I believe and you will need it 'til test day.


----------



## siheilwli

OH poooo! Need to get all stressed now to sort this out! Might ask Dh to do the honours. Do you think GPs would prescribe it privately?
C


----------



## ANDI68

empty ur box Cat


----------



## siheilwli

That sounds DISGUSTING ANDI!!!!   Or is that my dirty mind!!!! 
It's empty now!


----------



## siheilwli

I always wondered what the maximum for messages was - 100 for those who want to know!


----------



## popsi

OMG !!! whats goin on in this room all this talk about anal and full boxes    

cat.. not long for testing now hun, how are you feeling apart from  , i   for a happy result x

andi.. how are you doing hun, are the needles getting any sharper ! x


----------



## ANDI68

LOL Cat  

And, I have a megga bruise for the Puregon last night, I had to do two jabs but I woke today and it looks like one of the follicles they measure on the screen.  I just measured it LOL 7cm x 3cm WOW    Now that's anal!!


----------



## siheilwli

I'm going a bit gaga... this is oficially the longest I've ever been PUPO for - that's something to celebrate I suppose, so absolutely hunky dory Popsi... how about you? 

Andi - you MEASURED your bruise- nutter! You have to take a pic now and post it for all to see and admire!   Any idea when they want you to trigger yet?

If I do end up having to dash to Cardiff in the next few days for my gestone, anyone else at a loose end off work fancy a herbal tea meet!!!?


----------



## popsi

andi.. you measured it ... !!! your officially   now lol !! what r u like girl !

cat.. maybe its a great sign that its the longest you been pupo for ! you usually bleed early, and you have not.. i have a feeling we have a BFP on the way


----------



## kara76

dirty girls

andi pmsl measure your bruise, i want a pic

cat hun i so wish i was at a loose end


----------



## miriam7

sorry been eating my tea  cat you better ring tomorrow and see what you can do about the gestone ... andi are you doing gestone again this cycle ? hiya popsi and kara ...how are you feeling about your results..are you feeling a bit happier that the nk cells could of been the problem along ?


----------



## kara76

deffo call the clinic

you could always see if they would fax a local chemist!


----------



## siheilwli

Yes, I've got 2 days worth, so plenty of time to pop over to Cardiff if I need to, but DH is going to try and get them to fax chemist here - got a great local independent chemist who's usually very very helpful. I'm passing the buck to DH, so that I don't get stressed about it!!!!


----------



## kara76

it can take chemist 24hours to get stuff in so call first thing


----------



## siheilwli

will do
thx girls


----------



## ANDI68

I'm on gestone again Miriam.  Tried to get a pic girls but I failed


----------



## kara76

boo boo

email me a pic at least i can see then lol


----------



## kara76

ouch mate

are you taking asprin for the first time?


----------



## ANDI68

Yes, is that an aspirin bleed?


----------



## kara76

could be, michelle40 bruised with her jabs this time and this is her first time on the asprin


----------



## popsi

andi.. i used to bruise horrendously with the jabs especially puregon  

kara.. how are you feeling huni x

cat.. get that gestone sorted tomorrow.. well tell you dh too lol x


----------



## kara76

im good hun

hope your well


----------



## miriam7

o my ive just seen a dfs christmas advert   i bruised too with injections i always bruise easy tho    any one spoke to emma today im just wondering if shes ok she doesnt seem to of come online today


----------



## kara76

maybe we shoudl nip back to the chatter thread before we take this thread over lol


----------



## popsi

kara.. i am ok having a little glass of wine to help with relaxing and sleeping as head up ar$e at moment lol

miriam.. not heard from her but she up her mum in laws today as they were bringing her home and i guess she has been busy with tomorrow, its surprising how much you have to do even when your so sad .. em if your reading this  ...

do you know its only 10 weeks for santa !!! how scary is that


----------



## Cath34

Hi everyone, I've just heard about this forum and so am new to it all. I've been reading everyone's stories all night, and mine is a very similar one!


----------



## siheilwli

Welcome to the madhouse Cath - everyone's really friendly. Are you currently doing a treatment in Cardiff?
Cat
x


----------



## kara76

hiya cath and welcome

feel free to share your story


----------



## ANDI68

Welcome Cath


----------



## popsi

hiya cath

welcome to the mad crazy world of ivf wales girls   your most welcome dont be scared off by any of us we are a great bunch x


----------



## Cath34

Hi Kara, and everyone else, Debbie told me to look you up on here, hope you don't mind, sounds like your in demand.
I'm down regulating at the mo for the 3rd time. This time is a frozen cycle though. 1st time I had 2 blastocysts transferred - failed cycle.   2nd time I had 2 day 3 trans with Assisted Hatching and Dexamethasone steroid - failed again.   3rd time now, due to have transfer all being well week beg 10th Nov at IVF Wales again.


----------



## Cath34

Thanks everyone for being so friendly, I'm not scared now!


----------



## siheilwli

Glad we haven't scared you   and glad Debbie's spreading the word! How many frosties have you got Cath?


----------



## popsi

cath.. sorry to hear about your failed tx, hopefully you will be luckier on the next one, there have been a lot of BFP on these boards lately so you could add to them  , 

i have left the mad rollercoaster of ivf now to adopt but will NEVER leave the thread as have wonderful friends here as you will as well x


----------



## kara76

cath sorry to hear of your fails, are you taking your frosties to blast?

they are a good few of us on here that understand your feelings

woo hoo on debbie for spreading the word, support is so very important


----------



## Cath34

I have 3 frosties, I hope they thaw well, its a bit scary though!!! I'm pleased for you Popsi, I'm sure you've made the right decision. Good luck with that. Has anyone been prescribed Prednisalone? Its had alot of good press lately. I want to try it for this cycle but I dont think IVF Wales will approve?!


----------



## kara76

i will be using Prednisone next cycle as i have just recieved the results of an endo biospy i had up in liverpool and this is what steriod they will prescribe

are you embryo virtified? if so they have a 98% thaw rate at the moment, that 98%, this is really very good


----------



## popsi

night girls x


----------



## kara76

night night popsi


----------



## siheilwli

Good luck with this cycle    
If there's anything you want to try, I think it's worth asking them anyway, Kara encouraged me to be open with consultant about what I wanted this tx (not sure if she realises or remembers  ) and I basically found them helpful and open to what we wanted.  That's why I did my tx there, even though I now live in London  
Cat
x
Night night from me too!


----------



## ANDI68

Night And x


----------



## Cath34

Yes they are vitrified and were of excellent quality so I was told. Its my uterus thats the prob, not receptive. Do you think I could have pred or do you think JE will insist on me having a biopsy like you had?


----------



## ANDI68

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=161506.0;topicseen


----------



## kara76

100% i think you should say what you want, i think clinic should suppor patients and not dictate

i doubt JE would demand you have a biospy this was done 100% off my own back. I can't see why they would be against a different steriod, i called and asked her about whether she would prescribe this steriod as i was thinking of having a uNK cell biospy and she said she would.

its deffo would asking, never have any regrets


----------



## Cath34

Thanks girls, this forum is great! Its nice to talk to people in a similar situation 
I'm going to push for it then as I'm a private patient so they cant complain about cost really. Its such a complex process, if only we knew what is going on inside our bodies!
I had x2 lap and x1 hyst last year to remove severe endometriosis and my ovaires were kissing! Stuck together in otherwords. Adhesions in my pelvic cavity, on ovaries and bowel. What a horrendous op - 4 hours!! I thought the surgery would help us conceive, not so far!!! Its been 3 years now!


----------



## kara76

did you have your op in cardiff?

im booked in for a 3rd lap! kissing ovaries sounds painful hun, i would ask about the steriods for sure, either ask next time your there or call up


----------



## Cath34

Had my 1st lap in Werndale bencyfelin in Carmarthen. It was pointless- I was told no disease apparent. Have been going for Acupuncture in Whitchurch and she is so knowledgeable, told me I was showing symptoms of Endo. I booked an appointment in Bupa Cardiff, and Mr R Penketh operated on me.Very nice man, he gave me hope but made no mistake about the state of my pelvis. Ovaires were stuck at back of uterus covered in adhesions, they have in face gone back to the postion even after surgery making egg coll very tricky, but possible. Dont think endo is back but if it is its not like before. What are you have lap for? Do you have endo?


----------



## kara76

i live 15mins from werndale, where do you live?

im having a lap and hysterscopy. to removed my remaing clipped tube, adhersion and the small amount of endo  and free my left overy which is very high.

i will have this done at the heath by Mr Griffiths, just a pain having to wait.


----------



## ANDI68

Thats not really 15 minutes Cath, Kara has a plane


----------



## Cath34

I live in Llangunnor near the Police HQ in Carmarthen. Your endo isn't as bad as mine was then. So you have quite a distance to travel for treatment then?


----------



## kara76

pmsl

really 15mins, i can do it in 10mins lol

thats not far at all. yeah cardiff takes about an hour and a 1/4 lol. if you fancy a meet up sometime just shout and then come to the bigger meet up in bridgend and meet the other crazy girls

i am the normal one


----------



## Cath34

Yeh sounds good. We could meet up for coffee in Carmarthen sometime? I'm self employed so anytime is fine with me pretty much!
Off to bed no girlies. Night Night and thanks for the chat!


----------



## kara76

cool we will make a date

night night beware this takes over your life lol


----------



## miriam7

goodnight girls and welcome to the board cath    wishing you loads of luck for your treatment


----------



## Cath34

Thanks Miriam.


----------



## heleychamp

Hi Cath, 
I started down reg for FET on the 9th Sept and am due for ET week of 10th Nov, it's our first frozen cycle, had failed IVF in August   welcome to FF  p.s  all the other girls are a little crazy   Ssshhh!

Kara i phoned the clinic yesterday to ask if i could see the embriologists when i go for my scan on 24th Re Blasts and possible AH, they said to call back on Friday as this is when they have their lists for the upcoming week, so hopefully will get to ask some questions then.  Instead of asking you all the time. LOL 
                          Helen xxx


----------



## Jule

Hi everyone 
I am new to this site.  I had my first egg collection yesterday.  Previously only made one follicle so had IUI.  I have made 9 embryo's from 11 eggs so really pleased.  Just thought it would be nice to chat to people going through the same.  I have already spoken to Kara which is lovely as she has been reassuring me with my questions.
Jule


----------



## ANDI68

Welcome Jule, good luck with your tx.  WOW 9 embies


----------



## Cath34

Welcome Jule, I'm new to the board also. Joined last night. Everyone's really friendly.
Hi Helen, It sounds like we are bang on the same time for this FET? I started my Down Reg on the 11th Oct. Its really good to speak to people who are going through the same process as people who are't or haven't in the past dont truly understand what its like! I take it that Aug was your first attempt?
xx


----------



## ANDI68

Cat, sorry I forgot to answer you.  Seems EC is Monday, I'm back in for a scan Friday.  I am saying this as my cycle this time seems identical to last with follicle growth etc so if that is the case I will be in on Monday


----------



## kara76

jule welcome im glad you found us ok

heley im glad you will be able to asked your questions hun

cath afternoon

andi how are you today mate


----------



## Cath34

Helen,
I dont think Cardiff will do AH on Blastocysts, or so I was told anyway. I had 15 eggs 1st time and 12 embies, had 2 blasts transferred the 1st attempt but it failed   2nd Fresh cycle in Aug, I had 12 eggs and 8 embies but had a day 3 ET with AH, failed also  I have 3 vitrified so maybe 3 time lucky   . Its always a good idea to ask anyway just incase.


----------



## kara76

cath did you get 2 blasts from 12 embryos? 

i know ah can be done on blasts but its either one or the other i think.

so day 3 with AH or blastocyst

next cycle i am going for blast how ever many eggs i get


----------



## Cath34

Kara, yeh I actually had 4 blasts with 12 embies but the best 2 were used for ET and the other 2 weren't really suitable to be virtrified, so they were disgarded.
The 2nd cycle I was told that I could have AH but only on day 3 not on blasts as I would have opted for blasts with AH but I was told no. Why I dont know. Have you bee told that you can have AH done on blasts?


----------



## kara76

no i haven;t been told i can have it and no where advises it as far as i know, i do know someone aboard that had it done, she had ah on day 3 and then went to blast

i think the understanding is that blasts will have a thinner zona (shell) anyway and if ah was done it seems a pretty pointless task, why risk ah on a good blast. as with anything ah does carry a risk to the embryo

its one or the other in my mind, with blastocyst being the way forward for me cause this carries the higher success rate and also tells the embryologist alot about the embryos. blastocyst is not for everyone and day 2/3 day et has a great success rate but i personally need to try for blastocyst now, as day 3 with ah has failed and even a day 4 has failed


----------



## Cath34

I agree Kara, blast is the way to go, but the risk of not having any for the freezer!! I didn't have any to be vitrified 1st time and so had to stimulate all over again  
Am I right in thinking that you mean to have AH hatching on day 3 emb and then leave them to develop to blast and then have ET? I'm a bit confused  They say about 30-40% will make it to blast.


----------



## kara76

yeah you are right ah on day 3 and then leaving it to go to blast

ive been lucky to have frosties each time now i m not bothered, yeah 30%-40% should make blast, the thing that scares me in having none to transfer but my frostie gave me hope last fet and developed to a 16 cell so im hopeful for blast


----------



## Cath34

You've got me thinking now. Maybe I should have AH on all 3 and leave them to day 5? Knowing my luck none will make it and I wont have any for FET!!  
When are you due to start again Kara?


----------



## kara76

there is also another protential problem with that, the blast could hatch early!

i would stick to one or the other and im not sure the clinic would do that! if you deffo want something to transfer i would go AH day 3,

i start again next year after an op


----------



## kara76

i opted for 3 embryos to be cultured on as i was willing to risk them and have no et if it came to it


----------



## Queenie1

welcome cath and jule to ff.

cath i started d/r on 11th oct, have baseline scan 27th oct and ec w/b 10nov. so looks like we are cycling at the same time. this is my first cycle

queenie x


----------



## Jule

What do you all ,ean when you say AH and blast. I am well confused reading your messages


----------



## kara76

jule AH is assisted hatching where they make a small hole in the zona(shell) of the embryo, it is used when the zona is thick or for ladies with failed cycles

blast/blastocyst is a day 5 embryo, is is grown in the lab for 5 days rather than 2 or 3


----------



## Cath34

Sorry Jule, it all gets a bit confusing but once you have done one complete cycle you will understand the terms more I guess. The embryologist will advise you anyway so don't panic.
Queenie, - Looks like we will be in around the same time. I'll be having a FET the same time you have EC. Best of luck to you.


----------



## ANDI68

Did you get your gestone sorted Cat?


----------



## siheilwli

Sort of.... did a test - BFN today, clinic wants me to test again on Friday to see if I really do need more gestone, if I do, they can fax it to my local chemist, who'll have it in by 4pm that day. I know I know it can be early for a test, but realistically it's 14days past EC, and MOST pg would show something on a hpt by now... so I'm resigned that this isn't going to be the result we wanted. DH is angry I did the test, and annoyed with me for being negative... wants me to keep going... but I'd prefer to be prepared.
Sorry for being on a downer - don't feel very chatty at mo.


----------



## Laura36

Cat,
 
Hang in there it is still very early to test if you've still got 4 days to OTD.

xx


----------



## popsi

cat.. 

i know you know your own body honey, but hold in there you never know, i will be   for you honey you so deserve it, xx i can understand your DH and also can understand your need to be prepared, but you never know stranger things have happened xxx


----------



## kara76

hun i am sorry i am not gona lie to you and it doesn't look good as you know but stranger things have happened with this ivf lark. 

you dh is probably feeling very upset too, try and stick together


----------



## Cath34

Cat,
Just to let you know I am thinking about you and   for you. I was the same as you, testing early and wanting to prepare myself! Keep hopeful, good luck. 
Cath x


----------



## ANDI68

Cat, I'm praying this is too early for you


----------



## siheilwli

Thanks girls, I'd love to be back with surprising news, but realistically I know I would have got a positive  by now if it had worked. I am pleased that I didn't bleed though, at least this time I'm happy that I did everything I could to help with implantation. Anyone know how long af takes to come after you stop gestone though? Got a stinking migraine today 
Cat
x


----------



## kara76

you must test tomorrow though hun

ive taken gestone once and i was on hrt too so it took a few days for af to arrive

silly question but how you feeling?


----------



## siheilwli

GUTTED!!!!  I did a test this morning too, BFN!!! But I will test tomorrow, and Sunday... just in CASE!   

I think I must have had bimbo embies - very very good looking, but didn't have clue what to do!


----------



## kara76

aww hun

it's just not fair is it, 

i think i have bimbo embryos too.


----------



## siheilwli

It's the total randomness of it that gets to me sometimes, but also the fact that implantation issues seems to be the "last frontier" in treatment advances. I'm sure in a few years, they will have found how to crack it maybe, but at the moment they seem to know so little about why some just fail to implant at all.


----------



## kara76

yeah i agree there

implantion issues are the hardest of all the solve, could be simply down to luck. i personally am past the luck stage and am looking onto whys

i think they wil crack it one day and there is so much research going on but as yet no one has the answer


----------



## siheilwli

I think it's great that you're looking for the answers. I suspect I don't have the energy to keep doing this though, even though my first instict after each failed cycle is wanting to do another straight away. Anyway irrelevant now, as the funds are well and trully emptied!


----------



## miriam7

welcome jule best of luck for your transfer       cat im so sorry hun its so bloody cruel but still test just to be sure


----------



## Cath34

Cat, I know how you must be feeling  Its so hard to pick yourself up again emotionally. My last cycle I bled exactly after a week after ET. I was mortified, but still don't know why that happened so soon after ET and nobody has given me an explanation. If only we knew why implantation fails  Try and stay positive. Have you had a turn on NHS yet?


----------



## kara76

andi hun

good luck with your scan


----------



## miriam7

good luck andi hope alls ok for monday


----------



## popsi

thinking of you Andi x


----------



## kara76

good luck andi with your scan

good luck jule with et

i so don't wana go to work, im chamber maiding then on reception and ive been up all night with af


----------



## siheilwli

Good luck ANDI       I'm switching all my   to you now babe.
Cat
x


----------



## Laura36

Good luck Andi


----------



## Cath34

Good luck Andi.


----------



## ebonie

Good luck with ur scan today andi


----------



## popsi

Hi Girls

Andi.. hope it all went ok today huni x 

Cat.. how are you love, take a bit of time out to decide what to do in the future, i guess in a way i am glad that emotionally, physically and more than anything financially we simply could not have done it again so our decision was straightforward .. glad you had a lovely cwtch with your DH xx

kara.. i bet  your pleased now  you have a plan to work to.. i know what your like lol xx

Well i am going to make some tea now and then chill for a bit as had a manic week in work and am absolutely exhausted !

Andrea xx


----------



## Jule

Hello again to everyone.
I had my transfer today of two embryo's still dont know how many they are freezing they said they would send a letter.
I feel absolutely shattered what a tiring week.  We got home from the hospital and both fell asleep watching telly.
Sorry to hear that some people's treatments havent worked. Im sure when our times are right we will.
Im just getting used to the site so getting bit confused with who's who im sure when ive been on here a bit longer i will get used to it-ive got 4 weeks off work now so plenty of time to keep loggin in.  Hope you all try and have a relaxing weekend.
Jule


----------



## Laura36

Well done Jule on your ET.  Take it really easy and let your DH wait on you!!


----------



## miriam7

jule now the 2week wait madness begins   take it easy ...wising you best of luck


----------



## Jule

Thank you, yes quite looking forward to another few weeks off work.  And its great my hubby will be doing everything so im making the most!


----------



## Queenie1

thinking of you cat  

jule get plenty of rest and good luck  

hope scan went well andi


----------



## ANDI68

Well done on your transfer Jule, keep those feet up  

Thanks for your well wishes girls.  EC Monday


----------



## Cath34

I know how you feel Jule, I have recently joined also and am trying to keep up with everyone's stories. I', sure it will get easier 
Well done for your transfer Jule, good luck for the next 2 weeks.  
Andi - All the best for Monday,hope it goes well.  
Cat- my thoughts are with you 
Kara -  great news with you. It must be a lovely feeling when you find whats been the problem all this time


----------



## Queenie1

cath and jule i have been on here i couple of months and i still get confused so i write a few things down like where everyone is on their treatment. i am terrible at remembering things.


----------



## ebonie

AWw thats fab news andi wishing you loads of luck for monday


----------



## kara76

hello all

andi good luck my lovely mate, im sure it will go well....have faith

jule well done

cath how are you?

cat nice chatting with you today


----------



## miriam7

thats flown by andi ..good luck for monday


----------



## Cath34

Hi girlies, i'm fine thanks Kara. Getting ready for my baseline scan on Friday. I'm hoping to be able to speak to either JE or Arianna about prescribing Prednisolone. Not sure what eaction i'm going to get though, but Dex didn't work for me so I'm pushing to try somethig else!!


----------



## kara76

what dose are you hoping for?

cath you need to add your history to your sig


----------



## Cath34

Yeh thanks, I will try and do it!! Still not very familiar with all this  
Doseage, I have no idea. How could I find this out Kara? Especially as I'm not going to Liverpool like you did. No time for this FET!


----------



## kara76

it very much depends what you will be using it for really

i personally wouldnt use if i didn't have to

andi will tell you, i went into the biospy and said if i have no nkcells i would never use steriods again


----------



## Cath34

I see your point but I believe that if they get the drugs right for each individual, a lot more embies would implant. I have heard so many success with Pred and am so desperate I'd try anything. Maybe I'm wrong I dont know.


----------



## kara76

i disagree to be honest

its not all about drugs , so much of it is it plain bloody luck, embryos that look prefect arent always like that on the inside

its such a game of russian roulette


----------



## Cath34

Luck I know is a big part too. I think we all need some luck to swing our way! Of to bed now .
Night Night xx


----------



## kara76

girl we will make it

just believe it that

night cath chat soon i hope


----------



## popsi

night cath x


----------



## miriam7

luck is a major factor unfortunetly ...there isnt any harm in askin for the steroids tho im sooo glad i took asprin this go its funny that i will never know what made it work this time


----------



## ANDI68

How long did you take your aspirin and steroids for Miriam?

Cat, thinking about you  

Trigger night tonight .. I hate it.  This is my fourth time and I should be used to it by now.  Every time I emabrk on a new cycle I get nervous about the jabs etc.  Probably because I wouldn't make a good nurse    I have the bruises to prove it  

Must get busy cleaning in readiness for my 'rest period'


----------



## Scouse

My God Andi where did that time go?  You only started other day and now you're talking about triggers, and ec!!!!!!!!!!!
Oh I   this is your time luvly girl! X  Wishing you well for next week!


----------



## ANDI68

I know Scouse, it's been 12 days since I started stimms.  Some people (younger ones probably) stim for less.

It goes so quick it's hard to accept what is happening, if you know what I mean.  

How are you, getting plans in your head I'm sure?


----------



## popsi

morning

what time is your trigger Andi  

scouse .. thinking of you

quick hi to everyone else, off out now to investigate the venue of the prep course to ensure we know how to find it !


----------



## ANDI68

It's 11 pm And.

I take it the venue isn't local?  We all do that don't we before we're going somewhere important, well we do LOL


----------



## popsi

no its down swansea way .. kind of know but want to make sure..  yep i do it always lol


----------



## siheilwli

Andi - how cool is short protocol? Time flies!


----------



## Scouse

12 days.............that sounds a much better idea!
I know this has probably all been explained before but what are the benefits of short V long protocol?
How you feeling Andi?

Thanks Popsi for your thoughts...........good luck with finding the venue!  AYou need to stay calm and believe you will make the best parents ever!
Love to everyone else!

Just had a text from my brother..........he's had an accident now - on crutches with broken foot and torn tendons!  
Well tha's the third bad news our family has had, so fingers X our luck is about to change?


----------



## Queenie1

good luck andi with your jab tonight and good luck for ec on monday


----------



## siheilwli

Scouse, I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong.

Short antagonist protocol - sometimes offered to women over 35, thought to give less eggs, but maybe better quality ones, you don't down reg at all, but some women are put on the pill beforehand. It's timed to start with your natural cycle, so can't be manipulated as such. 

long protocol - the hospital has much more control over the timing of everything, when you start etc. I think there's less likelyhood of ovulating on your own, but not sure about this.

Different protocols can suit different people, I have had major problems with fertilisation on my long protocol, but it might have been that it was just the different drugs that didn't suit me. 

I don't think there's any difference in success rates or anything, just that some people respond differently. 

Cat


----------



## Queenie1

just wanted to let you all no last nite i did injection myself. really pleased with myself as did think i wouldn't be able to do it. hope tonights goes as well.


----------



## siheilwli

Well done Queenie, the first one is the worst!


----------



## ANDI68

There is the short protocol and short antagonist protocol.

Moth did the SP recently and she stimmed with Menopur and Suprecur to DR.  You start them roughly the same time I believe, I think it's a day apart.  You start stimming on CD 2 or 3.

The SP Antagonist is similar but you use either Orgaultran or Cetrotide to switch your ovulation hormones off, stims start CD2 and antagonist is introduced a bit later into the cycle when your follicles are of a certain size, around CD 7 for me both cycles.  This was used for me because of my early ovulation issues.

By being on the pill before hand will down regulate you better and give your follicles more even growth, apparantly.

Clinic does LP routinely but will do whatever you want.

Well done Queenie!


----------



## kara76

morning all

andi good luck tonight

queenie well done you

lots of talk about different protocols, i was tempted by tge short protocol but i think i will stick with the lp as i seem to respond well

i will be having another amh before my next cycle


----------



## Scouse

But (i can't say i'm having a blonde moment anymore cos i now dark!) how do they decide which protocol to put you on?  Or is it trial and error?  Everyone starts on long and if don't respond change to short?


----------



## siheilwli

Cardiff favour long protocol I think. I did short antagonist on my first IVF in Hammersmith London, and after two zero fertilization on long protocol I asked to do the antagonist in Cardiff to try and replicate the success we'd had on that first one, and they agreed to try it.  It proved to be great for us this time too. 
I think the reason Hammersmith put me on antagonist, is because of my age, and because they were researching different protocols.  

I don't know either if different drugs might make as much difference as the protocol - I also used different drugs to the ones Cardiff usually recommend, so perhaps I responded differently to those, who knows.  

Cat
x


----------



## miriam7

well done queenie for doing your own jab ..tonights should be easier now   andi good luck with trigger   i took steroids up to 10 weeks and asprin i stopped just after 12 weeks


----------



## popsi

just wanted to say good luck Andi for trigger   

queenie.. well done on your injection hun x

cat.. how are you and dh  

kara,.. how are you feeling today x

lots of   to everyone else xs


----------



## kara76

andi

[fly]good luck with your trigger[/fly]


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks girls, just over an hour away now 

I had a letter last week from the electricity company.  Tuesday, the day after EC, the horrid phone call day,  I will have no electric between 9 - 3.30 pm .. FLIPPING GREAT!!  No TV or FF.  So I plan on starting my new book, 'P.S. I Love You'  Anyone read it?


----------



## kara76

the buggers


----------



## ANDI68

They are selfish aren't they


----------



## kara76

yeah how dare they


----------



## ANDI68

I can hear DH snoring on the sofa.  Glad one of us is awake for the jab.  He was in work at 6 am so I can't complain  

TEXT ME AT 10.45 PLEASE EVERYONE IN CASE I FALL ASLEEP


----------



## kara76

no worries hun

i would stay in bed on tuesday and sleep


----------



## ANDI68

I'm fine    I'm too nervous to fall asleep.  Mind you I have fallen asleep on my laptop before now


----------



## miriam7

thats a right p off what a day to pick! will they have to ring your mobile my housephone runs of the electric !


----------



## kara76

i always get them to call my mobile lol


----------



## ANDI68

The phone downstairs will work with no electric ... Phew!, upstairs won't as it's an answerphone


----------



## popsi

ANDI..good luck with the trigger hun.. i have not read ps i love you.. but have the DVD which i gonna watch week after next when i home alone lol ! too many   for john i think


----------



## miriam7

i think the girls are going again!


----------



## ANDI68

I'm wondering whether it's an appropriate book to keep me sane and not


----------



## popsi

lol.. its apparently very very sad and


----------



## ANDI68

Ok, someone recommend an uplifting book for my resting period plz


----------



## popsi

i love marian keyes... she is fantastic !


----------



## kara76

uplifting!!!

dunno really. i read jade;s book last


----------



## popsi

well andi i text you hope you heard it and have done trigger


----------



## miriam7

lol i just asked that in other thread   i dont really read but i read a book called ugly and couldnt put it down its not uplifting but a good read .i had the sequel of my freind on thur


----------



## Cath34

Andi - hope you have done your trigger successfully?
My friend has PS I LOVE YOU and she said its really really good. Sad but very gripping. I want to read it before I see the film. I'm reading Remember Me by Sophie Kinsela which is also v good. All her shopaholic books are brill. Has anyone else read any of them?


----------



## ANDI68

Jab done ... THANK GOD.  I've been winding myself up all day about it.  It's my fourth trigger and I still hate them.

Thanks for the texts girls  

I want to read that book but wondered if it will be too sad at this point in my tx when I'm supposed to be thinking positive things .... yeah right!!   Maybe I'll see what's in the book charts in Tesco tomorrow


----------



## popsi

i love sophie kinsella too ... all girlie books are good for me, cant be doing with all murder and stuff !!! i a girlie girl and proud of it  

and.. glad it went well

right girls i off to bed now for cuddles with wonderful dh xx night all


----------



## miriam7

good luck and wishing you loads of luck for some juicy eggs monday


----------



## Laura36

Well done on your trigger Andi, good luck for Monday I'm sure all will go perfectly!   

I read chic lit books all the time. I like Jane Green, Sophie Kinsella, Carole Matthews (chocoholic series) and Katie Fforde are great too.  Any of those will be uplifting and easy to read - usually I can't put them down.  Haven't read or seen PS I love you though sorry.


----------



## Queenie1

well done andi on doing your trigger and good luck for monday.  

i have read ps i love you whilst on holiday and spent holiday by the pool crying whilst trying to read. its a good book but very sad. i read chic lit books as well sophie kensella books are fab very funny especially the shopaholic series. jane green, chris manby and alexandra potter are all very good autors to read.


----------



## kara76

andi my lovely mate good luck tomorrow

i will be thinking of you


----------



## popsi

andi.. all my thoughts and prayers are with you tomorrow babe, please let me know when you have any news xxx


----------



## ebonie

I will  be    for you for tomorrow andi


----------



## Scouse

Best of luck Andi!
Will say a special   for you and all those embies


----------



## Queenie1

good luck for tomorrow andi hope you get lots of embies.   

taffy girl good luck with your 1st jab tomorrow.


----------



## miriam7

good luck andi will be thinking of you what time are you there ?


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks for all your wonderful positive wishes girls.  If only they would turn into reality ... PMA PMA PMA.  I will let you know how things go tomorrow.

Planning on an early night as I was woken early with DH getting a call out for work.  Have to be there for 8.30, collection at 9 ....  I'm first.  I always think they get me in first to get me over and done with as I'm not the easiest of patients    Or it could even have something to do with my trigger being a bit different too  

I'm not too bloated as I only take half the trigger dose .. see another out of the ordinary thing    I think I have a real sensitivity to the HCG though.  

Good luck Taffy Girl with your jab tomorrow .... I'm grateful mine are over with and DH takes over from tomorrow, with the gestone.  I should really do one to practice in case he's called out to work one night.


----------



## miriam7

you will be fine if you have to do a gestone jab if i can do it im sure you can  
[fly] xxxxxxx good luck xxxxxxx    [/fly]


----------



## Cath34

Best of luck for tomorrow Andi  
Can anyone tell me why do you get prescribed Gestone? Is it instead of Cyclogest? Why do only some people take it?


----------



## miriam7

hi cath yes its progesterone so its the same as cyclogest...i was prescribed it because i bled 11 days past transfer on previous go


----------



## ANDI68

Me too, bled 11 dpt on cyclogest and had OHSS from too much HCG (took extra doses on cycle 2) so gestone was the next thing.  Still bled early on it, 2 days early.  The only thing that took me to test day was HCG then I bled that day.

Well girls I'm up, I set so many alarms last night it made DH cross    I've had my brekkie, off for a bath now and then heading off.  Will post later

Andrea x


----------



## Cath34

Thanks for that girls. I also bled last time but it was 7 days after transfer. Maybe I should be on gestone? I think I will ask when I go for my scan on Fri. Hope its all going well today Andi


----------



## KellyG

All the best Andi, you will be in by now..... Thinking of you


----------



## Cath34

kELLY - So cool you are expecting twins!!!!


----------



## beckb

Good Luck Andi Thinking of you x


----------



## kara76

thinking of you andi

you were my first thought this morning

ive had gestone, just because it's something i haven;t tried, i will never go back to bum bullets


----------



## KellyG

Thanks Cath xxx


----------



## Taffy Girl

Andi - I have been thinking of you today - hope it goes well for you. 

Thanks everyone for your good wishes


----------



## miriam7

no word of andi yet ...im hoping no news is good news and shes having a nap after being up so early


----------



## heleychamp

miriam7 said:


> well done queenie for doing your own jab ..tonights should be easier now  andi good luck with trigger  i took steroids up to 10 weeks and asprin i stopped just after 12 weeks
> 
> Hi MIriam, did you have AH is that why you had to have steroids and what are the benefits of taking baby asprin, were you advised to take it or was it just personal choice for you? thanks Helen xxx


----------



## ebonie

i hope everything went ok with you today andi


----------



## Jule

Andi hope everything went well for you today, ive been thinking of you.  

Kelly congratulations on twins was it your first cycle.  DId you feel any different while you were waiting to do the pregnancy test.  I hate this waiting and its only been three days.  I have only now stopped bleeding from egg collection!!


----------



## Laura36

Hope all went well Andi


----------



## miriam7

heleychamp yes i had assisted hatching so had to have steroids as for the baby asprin i just thought i would try something diffrent so asked if i could take it   seems too of done the trick for me or the natural transfer did


----------



## KellyG

Hiya Jule, yes it was my first cycle   The wait is just awful hun but try and stay positive.. Good luck xx


----------



## heleychamp

Thanks Miriam  when did you start and finish taking the asprin?

Andi hope everything went well for you today xxx


----------



## Scouse

Andi hope you are ok X


----------



## Taffy Girl

Well I am officially an October/November Cycler now too.... 

I've just done my first jab - a bit earlier than planned as I couldn't wait any longer - and I did it myself...... OH said that I was braver than him  

Just wanted to say thanks for everyone's messages of support. Was feeling really anxious about the whole thing as I was driving to work today - after a night of weird dreams. Then I had a quick peek on here and saw all your words of encouragement and felt a whole heap better. 
  
You really are a lovely bunch - Big  to you all.


----------



## Scouse

Taffy    and it gets easier!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Queenie1

congratulations taffy girls well done on doing jab yourself. 
much braver than i was.


----------



## miriam7

well done taffy girl they will be easy peesy now    heleychamp ...i started taking baby asprin about 4 days before frozen transfer but you would have to ask drs as if you were doing fresh cycle maybee they would say after egg collection


----------



## Queenie1

af arrived to today heavier than what i'm used to. did anyone get terrible headaches, i have one today.


----------



## miriam7

i only did on my medicated frozen go i think it was the hrt pills ...everyones diffrent tho


----------



## ANDI68

Hi girls, thanks so much for all your best wishes and concerns.

We had 9 eggs but 3 of them were immature so we now have 6 to give us some hope. I'm struggling to believe we will get a good fertilisation given my history and the low number of eggs we have left. I know some of you will say 6 is good, which it is, but our fertilisation history has varied between 11 - 45% in previous cycles so I have no idea what the call will bring tomorrow ..... I'm going 

I've been sleepy most of the day (between texts and calls) and I also was at the Clinic, I asked for heaps of sedation and I think they did  Mind you I remember groaning and feeling some pain. I don't remember being wheeled back or even getting in the recovery chair.

Got home and realised pharmacy had given me the wrong dose of steroids (so much for someone checking doses etc) so after a few phone calls they came around and brought me the right meds. I bet they weren't happy at driving the 27 miles each way.

If you have a candle please light it and say a prayer for us tonight <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D12%252F12%255F5%255F2%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## ANDI68

I started my aspirin the day I began stimms.

Well done Taffy Girl.

I remember having awful headache the 1st cycle during AF


----------



## miriam7

try not too stress you never know what the news will be in the morning   .. i hope they phone you on time ..am thinking of you and wishing you loads and loads of luck


----------



## ebonie

Hello andi  I ditto what miriam said keep positive i have got a candle on here for you 
Will be praying for you     love emma xxxxxxx


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks girls, best get to sleep ... tomorrow will come quicker then  

Good night xx


----------



## ebonie

Try and Have a nice sleep tonight andi    will be thinking of you tomorrow


----------



## Cath34

Well done Andi. I'm   for you also. Hope tomorrows call is good news.
Night Night xx


----------



## Moth

Well done Andi

Try and stay positive tonight. I hope you get some sleep.

   sending lots of positive thoughts and prayers to you!    

Will be thinking of you in the morning

x


----------



## beckb

Well done Andi.  Good luck for the phone call in the morning will be thinking and praying for you


----------



## ANDI68

I must have slept so much yesterday that I couldn't make it past 4 am.  Got up for loo and couldn't get back off .. I wonder why    

I've got so much going around in my head.  

My electric is off later so I'd better do all my internet/pc stuff now, oh yes and I'd better get a shower early too since my bath is out of bounds.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Andi - you are an early bird today 
Hoping that your phone call comes soon and is the fabby news you want.  

       for you


----------



## siheilwli

Andi   for great fert for you.
Cat
x


----------



## kara76

andi


----------



## Laura36

Any news yet Andi?  Or are you offline now? (Kara have you heard from Andi, not sure whether your smiley face was cos it's good news?!)

Hoping it's good news for you.


----------



## Jule

Andi thinking of you, hope its good news, keeping my fingers and toes crossed that you have had the call and the news was good.  

Taffy girl-well dont on doing your injections.  My first time around my sister had to do the first 4 days and then i manged to pluck up the courage and do it myself its the thought of causing yourself pain  (i should know better im a nurse!!!)


----------



## miriam7

so jule you are happy to inflict pain on other people but not yourself   hope your lecky comes back on soon andi so you can share your news


----------



## heleychamp

Hi Girls, 

Any news from Andi yet anyone?

Taffy Girl well done on your injection  you did good xxx

Cath and Queenie how's your DR going? mine is particularly rubbish this time, feel like i've got permenant PMT   
On my last cycle i was very happy and positive so much so that i was getting on my own nerves being so jolly all the time. LOL but this time i just want to be left alone so i don't have to keep appologising for being mean 

Miriam hi huni just saw you're on line xxx


----------



## heleychamp

Cath i sent you PM earlier xxx


----------



## ebonie

Hoping uv got good news andi


----------



## ANDI68

O.M.F.G.​
The phone rang at 8.30 ish and I wasn't expecting it to be Lyndon that early. He said we had good news and that 5, Yes F I V E of the eggs had fertilised. !!!! 5 out of 6 !!!! I couldn't talk for a little while through my tears, he has heard me cry before but this time was happy tears. I was so not expecting it, and neither was he, not that good a fertilisation given our history.

I'm still on cloud 9 and to be honest, a little shocked.

My answerphone kicked in because I took a while to get to the phone as I have to turn off the electric as Sky and the internet interfers with the phone line, now DH can hear me blubbing on the phone, how embarassing 

Could you all light another candle today girlies and pray for good development and good grading please, if that's not too greedy of me to ask.

Still a long way to go but we're over this massive hurdle, tomorrow I'll be anxious about grading and survival etc.

We are in on Thurs morning for transfer .. fingers crossed.

Thanks for your support girls

xxxx


----------



## ebonie

Aww andi that is brilliant news hun i will keep praying for you but omg brilliant news And a nice early phone call    i brought this candle back again for you


----------



## miriam7

thats funny you are on answer phone ..im sooooo pleased for you both... wishing you loads and loads of luck that they carry on growing now and this is going to be your best and last cycle


----------



## Taffy Girl

How many?  

Great news, Andi. Here's hoping they grow


----------



## Laura36

Andi that's amazing news, well done you   

Will be    for your embies that they grow well and you get some spare for freezing - that's for baby no.2 as this time you're going to get a BFP


----------



## kara76

a candle i will light a bloody bonfire

you know how chuffed i am for you already


----------



## siheilwli

ANDI

[fly]FANTASTIC NEWS[/fly]


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks girls   and for the candle Em, think of the ozone layer Kara  

Miriam , the ansaphone was funny, as the recorded woman picked up the call before I could say hello then chipped back in after I had forogtten about it and said end of message.  I said to Lyndon that our conversation had just been recorded and we laughed.


----------



## kara76

with my car i can't think of the ozone lol anyway where is the global warming lol


----------



## ebonie

Pmsl mmm a bonfire who is the guy going to be kara ?? 
Its ok andi


----------



## ANDI68

I bet the 'guy' is female


----------



## Cath34

wtg Andi     5 embies wowweeeeeeeee!
  for them to grow big and strong. xx


----------



## ebonie

mmm uv got me thinking now andi and that is dangerous


----------



## Cath34

Helechamp- I've been DR for 11days so far and still no af  Going on 5 days late! I agree with you, these drugs make me have terrible pmt. I know when i'm flying off the handle but cant seem to stop myself 
Not looking forward to the HRT though! Do you know how long we take the tablets for? Is it the same as if we were using stimms?


----------



## Scouse

Andi your text made me   today!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'd just been observed by an inspector , had a banging headache and then your text!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

See all that   worked for you!  Well done you!

Kara thanks for your advice and support today!
Well ladies I'm following in Kara's footsteps and off to Liverpool for some immune testing!

Hope you are all well?


----------



## Cath34

If this FET cycle in Nov fails, that will make it 3 BFN's and I reckon I will follow in your footsteps also Kara ad take a trip to Liverpool for further investigations!


----------



## miriam7

bloody heck girls may aswell get a coach load down to liverpool   cath you have to have pma not pmt !  hope you find an answer scouse when you thinking of going?


----------



## Jule

Well done Andi how fantastic, amazing news.  Hopefully they will grow really well tomorrow and thur there will be a few good ones to choose from.

Yes Miriam unfortunately it is much easier to inflict pain on others than yourself, also i think its worse doing it youself i dont know about anyone else with the injections but i was so slow dragging my skin.  At least when i do it to others it is over very quickly!  Also i must be mad but some nights i would put the needle into the top of my skin make myself bleed and pull it out because i thought the needle was blunt and then have to do it again-1 night i stabbed myself 4 times!!! They always say nurses are the worst patients-its right!


----------



## Jule

Miriam-just looking at your scan pictures, they're fabulous bet you cant belive it they are really clear.


----------



## Scouse

Hey Miriam hows that bump of yours................still growing? And your (.) (.) ?

I've got to start testing for ovualation and go up 7 days after that!


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Andi

OMG Fantasic new hun, I prayed for you last night that all will be fine for you, I am so happy for you, when i read your text today I had floods of tears in my eyes with so much happiness for you, you both deserve this so much.  I will do lots more   for you tonight and wednesday that you fet good grades etc, OOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHh I'm so happy for you.

Please keep me updated, I class you all as very good friends on hear and a few of us have been through a few cycles together, even though we are going down the adoption road I always think of you and that I hope all your dreams come true   .

Good Luck Andi       

crazybabe


----------



## miriam7

4 times you must want to hurt yourself lol im sure you will get used to doing them soon    i know i cant wait for my 20 week scan well 19 weeks..i was just saying to jeff how lucky i have been.. i still dont believe it i wont till it comes out screaming !


----------



## Jule

Oh i bet.  Its exciting though.  Im sure as you get bigger you'll start to belive it.  Im a health visitor at the moment so i see all the babies just after birth which is lovely.  Its surprising how many people have IVF.
Thankfully my injections have stopped.  I had ET last friday so just waiting now!! its taking forever.  Im off work now for next 4 weeks so trying to make the most and relax


----------



## miriam7

whoops sorry i cant keep up with everyone ..the where we all are thread needs a tidy up ! so your on the dreaded 2ww  ...sent me loopy


----------



## kara76

scouse no problem hun

im here to help


----------



## popsi

Andi

You know how happy I am for you and Pete babe, i was so pleased to receive your text today, and i hate to say i told you so last night.... but .......................  I TOLD YOU SO !!!

Hope your resting and keeping happy Mother ship xxxx


----------



## heleychamp

WOW ANDI HOW WONDERFUL XXX

As you've probably noticed i only ever log on during the day when i get a moment at work, so today have been constantly checking for Andi's news and then there it was!!!  I was overjoyed and just about to type when in walked bloody customers! i wanted to throw them out  they stayed for ages and then by the time i'd done all the days paper work we were closed 

So after doing all my usual evening chores i thought i'd make time to sit down at the computer and say
          HIP HIP HOORAY FOR ANDI AND DH xxx


----------



## heleychamp

Cath34 said:


> Helechamp- I've been DR for 11days so far and still no af  Going on 5 days late! I agree with you, these drugs make me have terrible pmt. I know when i'm flying off the handle but cant seem to stop myself
> Not looking forward to the HRT though! Do you know how long we take the tablets for? Is it the same as if we were using stimms?


Hi Cath, I think we start taking the HRT after our baseline scan then have to carry on right up to OTD, not sure after that if we get BFP. I've found the DR much harder this time my moods have been horrid to say the least and i've been so very upset  all the time! On a more positive note though when i spoke to Debbie at the clinic she said the HRT tablets make you feel better so heres hoping 
My AF has still to put in an appearance but my cycle is usually 33 days, having said that i'm sure Debbie said you may or may not have a bleed, i did last time and it certainly feels like i'm going to but i've felt  for well over a week now LOL. Oh well guess we'll have to wait and see, try not to worry about it though i'm sure it's fine.
Nite Nite All


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks very much girls, my electricity was off most of the day Heley.

I'm anxious about the development now, I can't win can I.  This is normal though isn't it?

I always worry on EC today about getting to the clinic on time, and as most who know me will know I worry about everything.  Like settings heaps of alarms etc.  Well on the way I kept saying to DH if we break down now can we walk it, we hadn't even got to Llantrisant at that point and after passing every junction I felt less worried.  We got to 32 Coryton, now we were off the M-Way and that would be easier to get from than the M-Way if we broke down ... not that I have a really unreliable car but that would just be my luck    Anyway, we made it in plenty of time and felt relieved when we arrived.  Today my sister said she put the news on at 7.30 yesterday morning and there were reports of hold ups on the M-Way at J33 due to an accident.  She said she didn't want to text me in case I would panic.  Thankfully we were at the hospital at 7.30 and it seems we had only just missed it ... phew.  Someone must have been watching over us yesterday.

I think I would have text her though 'cos forewarned is forearmed and we could have exited before the accident, thank goodness I wasn't stuck in it.

Does anyone else worry about this on EC day?


----------



## Cath34

Hi Helen, I have PM you. So we should be on HRT come Friday then? Yeh I guess it will have been 2 weeks then 
No she didn't mention feeling better on that. I hope so cos I feel v tense and short fused!! I also didn't know that you may not bleed, why? I have always bled but these drugs seem to lengthen my cycle big time. Still no sign of AF  going on 5 days late! I thought the whole point of baseline was after a bleed to make sure the lining of the uterus is thin and not thick? Sounds like we are experiening the same


----------



## miriam7

andi you sound like a comedy sketch going on about breaking down i bet hubby just wanted to say zip it    
cath and helen dont worry if you still have no af by thur you can ring clinic but i think they will still do baseline fri anyway    i did  think the same whats the point if your af hasnt shed your lining ...andi was it you who had baseline whilst you had af?


----------



## hannahDMP

Hello Andi, I just wanted to pass on my congratulations to you! Well done, that is fantastic!

I only said hello to you all on sunday but feel like I know you all a little bit already! Things move so quickly on this site though, finding it difficult to keep up with you all.

Well done again, will be   for you both.

Hannah xx


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks for all your invaluable support girls

Miriam, I have had baslines at end of AF and before AF twice on SP, 'cos I was worried it would come at the weekend (me worried .. nahh  ) and both times were okay.  I think they just like to check all is good to go with with no cysts etc.  

If you haven't had your AF I'm sure they will still scan you.

Miriam, I am a nightmare.  If I haven't got anything to worry about I'll make something up


----------



## Cath34

Thanks Andi.   I will go for my scan anyway and see what they say. I was afraid that they would delay it again by a another week whch would make FET well into Nov!!! I just want to get on with it now.


----------



## Cath34

Thanks Miriam


----------



## ANDI68

They allow you to do this when you have a SP because if it comes at a weekend, my stimming day is CD2, I would miss the start if it came on a Fri night or a Saturday.  So I imagine they are looking at the same things on the scan for either protocol.


----------



## Jule

Andi your comments make me laugh.  I can just imagine you on your way to the hospital with your DH.  Im like you though i worry about everything my Dh goes mad, he always says that im looking for things to worry about! Im not though..  How you feeling about tomorrow.  They didnt tell us about our embryos until we got there, will they do that with you aswell or have you rung for a progress report


----------



## heleychamp

Mornin Girls,

How are you all? Still no AF  bloody typical! I just phoned the clinic and they said if it's not here by tomorrow then scan has to be moved to Monday 

Miriam another AF dance please if you're about, if that does'nt work then at least it'll make us laugh 

I've just txt Cath to let her know that our tea and cake might be cancelled on Fri   Our scans were supposed to be half an hour appart 

Queenie hows it going for you? did you get yours yet? xxx

Andi i'm sending you someone special to make sure nothing goes wrong tomorrow    xxx


----------



## Cath34

Hi everyone, Helen, I did reply to your text, hope you got it? Still no AF yet but if its still not here tomorrow I'll ring the clinic and rearrange. I'll try Monday too. Did they give you any indication of timings for Mon? I'll be gutted if I can't go on Fri 
it will come today  I'm  for you too Helen.
Andi I'm still thinking of your little embies growing big and strong. Lots of    for you. I'm off to the beach now to take my beloved puppy for a nice long stroll as its such a fab day


----------



## miriam7

i nearly choked on my soup then cath with going to the beach in this cold till i realised it was to walk your dog  
heres af dance             hope it works!!


----------



## heleychamp

Thanks Miriam, LOL the stick person still my fave xxx


----------



## ANDI68

The dance worked for me    where's Bush Miriam?


----------



## miriam7

i tried new ones thought you might be bored of others lol andi are you having an update on your embies or waiting till the morning


----------



## Queenie1

andi congratulations on 5 embies. saying       for them.
keep positive hun and all the best for tomorrow. 

i have my scan on monday. luckily af arrived on monday just gone for me.


----------



## Cath34

Thanks for the dance Miriam, i'm loving the funky chicken  Its certainly worked for me, af as arrived  
I'm  its gonna come soon for u too Helen.
Miriam -  pmsl about the beach. I'm not all that keen on sporting a bikini in these temperatures


----------



## Queenie1

great news cath on af arriving,   that yours arrives soon helen.

what do we do about timmings of jabs on weekend when the clocks change


----------



## Cath34

Thanks Queenie  Thats a good question. As long as its not the trigger shot I wouldn't think it matters. But if you're due to do trigger that weekend, I wouldn't like to say. I'd ask the clinic. not very helpful am I


----------



## Scouse

Andi just popping on to wish you the very best of luck for et!!!!!!!!!!!!!  |Will be thinking and   for you!
I'm off out now for a works do..............really could do without it! 
Finish for half term on Fri so will catch up prop with you all!

Moth will pm you and arrange that coffee!
Kara just emailed you ! X


----------



## miriam7

glad the dance helped lol now waiting for helens af ..come on you   bet you cant wait for half term scouse


----------



## popsi

hi girls

wanted to come in and wish Andi all the best for tomorow honey, i guess from all your upbeat sounding posts today that your little embies are doing well   .. i will have everything crossed for you (well not everything lol but almost.. i have needs too    ) .. but seriously love, you know how much i want his to be your time and am praying it works for you both xxx

cat.. are you gonna use your snowbabies hun, probably a good idea as not so invasive for your poor body x


lots of love to everyone else xx


----------



## siheilwli

Popsi - yes, we will use the last two frosties deffo, not sure when though, maybe early 2009.

Andi - Good luck with your transfer   

 to everyone else
Cat
x


----------



## kara76

andi

good luck with tomorrow huni


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks for your good wishes girls.

As far the clock change goes, it dawned on me last weekend that it might be then.. I rushed to the calendar in a panic and was relieved when it wasn't.  I take gestone at 9 pm so I will be affected too by the change.  If I remember I will ask at clinic tomorrow .. maybe change it by half an hour and split the difference!!!


----------



## ebonie

Good luck for tommorrow andi


----------



## crazybabe

Andi

The very best of luck for transfer tomorrow babes - I hope you goes great, which I sure it will, I will be praying and thinking of you            Please let me know how it all goes.

lots of hugs

crazybabe


----------



## miriam7

good luck andi ... get those embies back on board


----------



## Queenie1

have baseline scan on monday what can i expect to happen at this app.

also does dh need to come and if he comes does he come in the room when you have th scan.


----------



## Cath34

All the very best of luck for tomorrow Andi     You will be in my thoughts.xx


----------



## miriam7

queenie baseline is just dildocam lol jeff always came in room for mine ...not that he wanted to i made him pmsl


----------



## Queenie1

do they talk you through menopur injection at baseline app. and when will i start this jab.


----------



## Cath34

Dot worry, they will go through everything with you ad show you how to do the jabs etc.. Good luck for your baseline. Ive got mine Fri


----------



## miriam7

you should start soon after... i dont know how do do menopur i was on puregon ..nice and easy !


----------



## Cath34

thats intersting what do you do with puregon? Why didn't they give you menopur? Sorry for being nosey


----------



## miriam7

ive not got a clue why lol  i think its something to do with the day 3 bloods we have done at start of ivf how they decide what to give us ... my freind was on a sniffer to downreg not like us on supercur ...my puregon was in a pen real easy to do no mixing like the menopur


----------



## KellyG

Good Luck Andi get those embies home and safe


----------



## ANDI68

Well Miriam, I thought you were a Menopur girl.  I know Grace likes Puregon, I was started with Puregon then switched to Menopur then went back for the last two cycles.  Flip, I sound like I've been doing this tx lark forever ... it deffo feels like it!!

I feel very touched with all your good wishes ... It's like being on the Andi Show    Thank you

Miriam, you were on aspirin and gestone together, yeah?  Did you bleed like a pig.  I bled a lot last time but this time is quite bad, I'll need a transfusion by test day at this rate


----------



## hannahDMP

Wishing you the very best of luck for tomorow Andi


----------



## miriam7

ouch are you still able to sit down properly! i only took asprin on this go so didnt take it when doing gestone


----------



## Taffy Girl

Another one here sending good wishes to the star of "The Andi Show".     

Here's hoping the your new "cast members" will grow up into little superstars for you  

Will be thinking of you today and sending lots of positive    .


----------



## ebonie

Sending you loads of    for today andi


----------



## heleychamp

Hi Girls, the  still isnt here   what a total ***** huh!!! i'm very    suppose i should phone the clinic and rearrange for Monday huh xxx


----------



## Laura36

Helen sorry your AF hasn't arrived yet.  That's such a pain!  I had only a v v light AF last time for 2 days when d/r but at my baseline my lining was just about thin enough - Deb said it needed to be a mm or 2 less but given few days before starting stimms it would be fine.

Andi - how did it go??  Hope you've now got 2 happy embies with you


----------



## miriam7

have you phoned clinic yet helen...what they say?


----------



## heleychamp

Constantly engaged! must be very busy today 

LOL just read back to my last post and i guess you're not allowed to say [email protected]@@ because now it reads what a total woman  sorry girls hope that makes a bit more sense xxx


----------



## miriam7

what a total b-i-t-c-h-   hope they answer soon !


----------



## ANDI68

I'm home now and resting up.  We've got 2 x 7 cell embryos snuggling in.  As usual, I'm confined to bed and DH is off work tomorrow also to keep an eye on me.

We had a lovely pic today but I can't get it on show anywhere .. what am I doing wrong, any ideas?

Hope I don't get DVT stuck in this bed


----------



## heleychamp

Oh Andi bless your heart    I have some TED stockings somewhere if you want them PMSL xxx

Snuggle those little darlings in now    good luck huni xxx

Well the b-i-t-c-h still not here   Ha Ha i got to say it too 
I've been trying to call the hospital all afternoon and it's been engaged so finally called the main switchboard and they put me through to reception but they were just going home and said keep trying the nurses direct, finally it was ringing but got the answerphone  Suppose i'll just wait now and see if they call back xxx


----------



## Queenie1

well done andi now get plenty of rest and let dh wait on you.
sending      

helenychamp sorry to hear that af hasn't arrived hope he comes very soon.


----------



## Laura36

Well done Andi, brilliant news.  Hope you're feeling good and positive?!!

Just keep wiggling your toes and clenching your calf muscles to avoid DVT    Kind of like you'd do on a plane.

Most importantly relax and think about your embies getting comfy.


----------



## heleychamp

Just had a call from Louise she said to rebook scan for Monday


----------



## Queenie1

what time is your scan on monday mine is 12.30


----------



## Scouse

Well done Andi ...........   I'm so pleased for you


----------



## Cath34

Well done Andi - feet up now and enjoy daytime TV  
Helen -  Are you changing your scan to Monday now? Let me know about the coffee  If af comes tonight can you still have scan tomorrow?


----------



## miriam7

well done andi..stick stick stick little embies   how were the other 3 doing?        hope your af hurrys up hayley ready for monday


----------



## banksy1

Well done Andi. keep those feet up and let them snuggle in.

Banksy


----------



## ebonie

Well done andi i will be sending you loads of


----------



## KellyG

Well done andi I dont think you quite get the message REST REST REST lol


----------



## crazybabe

Andi

Well done you, that was lovely news for you, I was waiting for your text while I was in work today, so thanks for letting me know, god bless you, I bet pete is very pleased too, I'll keep doing my little prayers for you hun that they stick, was any of the other embies good for frosties - not as if your going to need them this time, I have a very good feeling about this time for you                    

Love

crazybabe


----------



## kara76

massive congrate andi an dh

you know im chuffed for you


----------



## miriam7

kara sending you a big   dnt like it when yr quiet   thinking of you


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks girls, not sure about any frosties yet.


----------



## popsi

andi... why arnt you asleep mothership with your little passengers


----------



## ANDI68

And, I have tomorrow here too so I'll get plenty of rest then.  I think I'm driving DH around the bend with my requests   he insisted I stay here


----------



## Jule

Well done Andi was thinking of you yesterday.  Hope your ok and resting.  
I am still witing to hear how many they are hopefully freezing for us.  How long does it take its been a week now!?
Julia


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks Jule,

I had a letter last cycle after my 2WW.  I've only every had 1 cycle previously with more than 1 embryo so I'm not the best one to ask.


----------



## KellyG

Jule i had my letter about 10-14 days after et hun


----------



## Laura36

Andi, your embies look perfect, very symetrical!  Hope you're resting up.


----------



## KellyG

OMG Andi your embies are just fab!!!!!


----------



## Queenie1

hi andi how are you today your embies look wonderful


----------



## Queenie1

cath how did your baseline scan go today

heleychamp has af arrived yet. when is ur baseline scan


----------



## miriam7

loving your pic of embies andi   did you see them on the screen then?


----------



## ANDI68

They had the screen rigged up and you get to see them before they go into the catheter.  DH took the pic, a real David Bailey in there, it was quite funny actually.

 they like their new environment


----------



## ebonie

It is a fab picture hun !!
He is a real david bailey lol 
I pray that the are snuggling down for next 9months


----------



## ANDI68

Em, he took about 10 .. that was the best!!!


----------



## miriam7

thats brill i thought they would of gave you a pic tho ...well done hubby !  i hope they are snuggling in


----------



## Cath34

Quennie - My scan went really well thanks. I am starting my hrt tonight! So all good so far. I met up with Helechamp today which was fab, we had coffee, cake and a good chat!  I managed to speak to JE today regarding Gestone and Prednisolone, and hopefully I have them tis cycle  Thanks for asking Quennie  x


----------



## miriam7

glad scan went well cath   well done for putting in your request to janet


----------



## ebonie

AWw well done cath so glad ur scan went well hun


----------



## ANDI68

Great news on your scan etc Cath.

They need a printer Miriam that doesn't give off fumes in theatre, so just a screen at the moment but that was great to see.


----------



## Queenie1

cath glad scan went well. good for you for asking janet. 

did heleychamp have  here scan as well.


----------



## heleychamp

Andi that picture is fantastic, keep them snuggled in hun xxx

Queenie my AF came yesterday morning, i was going to the clinic anyway to meet Cath (which was very lovely) so i asked whilst i was there if they'd scan me but they said there was no point so Monday morning 8.30 for me as most of the appointments through the day have been double booked and they're very busy! so honey take a book with you x Do you have to come far for your appointment? xxx

Kara i managed to speak to Lyndon about my Frosties, Cath and I nabbed him whilst he was in boots getting his lunch, poor bloke! 

Cath hope your headache went hun and you've managed to recharge your batteries after yesterday xxx

Good morning to all of you lovely ladies hope you've all got nice things planned for today, i'm in work so probably going to do what i do best lately..... yes EAT   oh well


----------



## Queenie1

glad af arrived for you. thanks for letting me no that they are busy will def take a book now. i think my scan is the last one at 12.30.

i live in the abergavenny area takes about an hour to get there. where do you live.

i bet lyndon didn't no what was happening when you nabbed him!! well done you.


----------



## heleychamp

It was Caths idea   she was the instigator  It was'nt too bad really as Louise had phoned earlier and said i'd like to see him but he was doing a transfer so i said i'd come back, i'd already asked Cath to come with me as i find it all a bit overwhelming and can't remember half of what they say  anyway he'd already discussed my Frosties with Andrew so was right on the ball! Hope he did'nt mind us interupting his lunch though   LOL 

I'm very lucky as far as travel goes this time as i live about 5 mins drive from the hospital just by Cardiff Gate... my 1st IVF was in Birmingham and we had to travel there sometimes twice a week which was quiet hard so i know how you feel  but it'll be worth it i'm sure 
It's a shame our appointments are so far appart or we could have met up   xxx


----------



## Queenie1

i no what you mean about things being overwhelming i can never remember half of of whan they say that is why i like dh to come with me so that he remembers things better than i do.

that is good for you that you don't live far away. but like you said it will def be worth it. yes it is a pity that our app are so far apart it would have been lovely to have met up , especially as we are cycling at the sametime. are you able to come to the meet on tues


----------



## Cath34

Thanks girls -  I'm glad too that I had the chance to raise a few questions at the clinic yesterday. If you dont ask you dont get I guess!!! Helen - I still have a headache today, I think its probably the meds  I better buck up as I'm out tonight!! How's work going?
Andi - great pic of your embies  Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Anne Turner

Hi all
hope you dont mind me butting in , just want to say great pics Andi ,
I am also at  Ivf Wales and had ET on the same day as you, one grade 1 embie day 2, we must have been a bit after you cz the lovely Grace was trying to make me relax by telling me about a man who had been taking pics of the screen earlier !!! that screen was brill was nt it? scared me tho when microscope was off and you saw how truley small they were, any way trying to get through this wait now feeling good about my little eric the embryo !!(my dh) as everyone say s  only takes one, good luck to you and anyone else having treatment Anne x


----------



## ANDI68

Hi Anne,

You just made me  

It was so funny DH taking the pics, me strapped on the bed trying not to laugh with a speculum in OUCH! it certainly lightened the mood.  He made a joke a said there was a camera crew waiting outside    We certainly make an impression wherever we go.

We were scheduled for 10 but had the transfer just before 11.

Good Luck Anne, is this your first time?


----------



## miriam7

welcome to the board anne and best of luck   helen that made me laugh you grabbing lyndon in his break   what did he say ?


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Andi

How are you feeling babes, when is test day,  what an awful day it is today, bloody rain, what you ben up to this weekend, well I got up mega early today, I couldn't sleep so I got up at 8 forgotten that the clocks went back last night, so I think its a first for me to be up so early on a sunday norning   .

Take care

crazybabe


----------



## beckb

Hi Andi

Fantastic pics of your embies, I've got everything crossed for you.

Good Luck  x


----------



## heleychamp

Hi Miriam, i keep saying this it wasnt me it was Cath   she spotted him  and told me to grab him, so i did i'm very easily led  LOL She'll kill me when she reads this 
He did'nt mind though i don't think, i should imagine he's used to random women approaching him in boots when he's trying to pay for his sandwiches   might have helped if i'd met him before though i suppose 
anyway he relaxed when he saw Cath and realised he was'nt being accosted by some fruit loop


----------



## Anne Turner

Hi all, 
yes this is first time and probably last ! ( I bet everyone says that !!) im hoping first time lucky cz im not cut out for all this up and down stuff !! we went in about 1.30 for transfer, it was better than I thought, struggled with ec as ovaries very high and they had to push and shove a bit !! my ec was on the tues  so a day after yours Andi  ! have been very  bloated in the evening since but I think this is due to the pesseries what do you guys think ? feel a bit sicky today but sure  its just nerves  .Andi are you just carrying on as normal or doing anything in particular would be reassuring to know hope im not being too nosey ? best wishes to all and fingers crossed  Anne xxx


----------



## ANDI68

Hi Crazybabe, the weather's cleared up a bit here now.  Hope you're having a good day.

Thanks for your wishes Becky, hope the little one is a good girl  

Anne, I always have 3 days complete bed rest but this time I haven't been as strict.  I spent ET day in bed and most of the next day but was up and about a bit yest and today but having plenty of 'feet up' rest.  I don't intend to drive until I go back to work on Weds but that may change depending on how bored I am.  How long are you off work?

I'm still doing the pineapple juice and brazil nuts, purely becaue I can't see it hurting and don't forget to drink plenty of water as your follicles need to flushed out.  I'm not on the pessaries but didn't get bloating when I was but know that lots of girls do.

How many follicles and eggs did you get Anne?  What was your protocol, short or long?


----------



## Cath34

Cheers Hel!  I take full credit for pushing you towards the main man  No seriously sometimes we have to take our chances when the opportunity arises and I saw it then and good job really as it was very informative I thought.  It was just a little nudge Hel and I dot think he minded at all, bless him. I tell you one thing Lyndon is far far more approachable and compassionate than JE. She didn't want to give me a quick 2 min chat


----------



## miriam7

anne dont worry pessaries made me really bloated ...most of us moan about them    cath i have only ever spoke over the phone to lyndon but he seems really nice


----------



## popsi

Andi

How are you feeling hun x


----------



## Cath34

Good luck with your scan today Helen


----------



## Jule

Hi Anne
Welcome, im also on my 2ww.  Ill know this time next week so a week ahead of you.  I had terrible bloating the 1st week and trapped wind.  I took chewable chalky tablets and drank peppermint tea which helped, i dont seem to have it so bad now-im using pessaries aswell.  Ive been off work and have another 2 weeks off.  I plan to stay off til i know and i will get another sick note if its positive until i have a scan.  Im lucky though as i get full pay on sick-unfortunately thats not the same for everyone.  I spent my first week up resting on the settee unfortunatley DH couldnt be off so i was making plenty of tea and drinks for myself. I havent been very far apart from for a coffee, im not driving so really taking it easy.  Infact taking it too easy i fell down the stairs on sat night-just slipped obviously being too careful.  Only hurt my bum and back so hoping i done no damage-time will tell.

Hi Andi
Hope your taking it easy and everything ok.

Hi everyone else hope your all ok.


----------



## Anne Turner

Hi All,  

Andi I had only 3 follicles and some smaller ones which  thay collected cz of my age ! (42) and two eggs one immature so was really relieved when they called to say one had fertilised, ! I think i was on the short protocol with supracur and menopur! I had one 4 cell grade 1 (I think thats right ) embie put back day two as i  only had one, no fragmentation and good symmetry "a beautiful embryo " they told me which they said was really good with my own eggs. (check me out gettin to grips with the lingo!!)
I have been resting up and drinking pineapple juice but going a bit stir crazy now, will go back to work  end of next week I think.

Jule,
how weird, ive been takin the dog for walks and yesterdy he knocked me over !!! fell on my bum, not hard but then convinced my self that the vibrations might have knocked eric the embryo off !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im sure this process is designed to send intellegent women mad !  . 

how are you both feeling I didnt feel very good yesterday, but pains and bloating seem to have subsided a bit today just feeling very emotional!

good luck and best wishes to us all !! Anne x 

ps I also has assisted hatching so the steriods and pesseries making me feel very round !!! and hungry !!!


----------



## Laura36

Just checking in on the 2ww ladies  
Hope you're all resting, relaxed and thinking positively   

 

Laura
x


----------



## miriam7

well ladies seems the 2ww is getting to you ...you have lost the ability to walk and get down stairs    andi have you fallen over or are you safe in bed lol


----------



## Anne Turner

made me smile  thanks !!!!!! x x


----------



## miriam7

lol only playing but the 2ww does send you loopy .. makes me have a 1 track mind


----------



## Anne Turner

and me !!!!! and im to scared to go near him !! x


----------



## ebonie

Aww bless sending you loads of and            for the tww love emma XX

ps anne we are meeting up tomorrow if ud like to join us we are meeting in cardiff tgi fridays the info is on the meet u thread xxxxxxxxx


----------



## miriam7

pmsl i didnt mean that anne ...i was constantly thinking has it worked


----------



## Jule

Fancy you falling over as well Anne.  I think we are probably trying too hard to be careful.
Just thought id let you all know im feeling lousy at mo started bleeding today and only day 10!!!  Feel like crap


----------



## Queenie1

helen how did your scan going this morning

mine went well it was busy at clinic today. i saw lorraine she was really lovely answered all my questions and didn't rush us. i start menopur tonight and have scan book for next monday.


----------



## miriam7

oh jule ... im so so sorry ... dnt mean to be dull but is it proper bleeding ...i hope your ok   well done queenie good luck with your first menopur jab


----------



## ebonie

im so sorry jule i hope your ok hun and it turns out ok       

glad ur appointment went ok today queenie  good luck for ur jab tonight    

anne i hope ur ok hun


----------



## Queenie1

hi jule hope everything is ok thinking of you


----------



## Taffy Girl

Just a very quick hello from me. Have been away to London for my mates hen weekend and am feeling a littled jaded. We had a lovely but busy time and am feeling fat and tired today. Got stuck in traffic on way home so ended up jabbing about 2 and a half hours late with the time change as well.   Hoping it won't make too much difference but cannot think or worry about it now.

Hope everyone is doing ok. Sending big hugs to those that need them


----------



## Cath34

I hope you're ok Jule? Hope the bleeding stops.   Thinking of you.

Helen, how was your scan today hun? I was thinking of you.

Ladies I have to say, I was never told to keep to the same time when doing suprecur and menopur in the evening. I have just done it whatever time Ive gone to bed! However the trigger was always timed exactly. Have I missed something?


----------



## miriam7

helen i hope your scan was ok aswell   cath i think you are supposed to do your jabs roughly the same time but i wouldnt worry i think its more important with your stimms jabs ...


----------



## miriam7

see kara you need to get back online to answer questions like this


----------



## Cath34

Thanks for that Miriam. Is Kara ok? She doesn't seem to be on here much a the mo? I hope she's ok


----------



## miriam7

yeah cath i think shes ok she has been having so much tx in a short space of time i think she needs a bit of time out whilst waiting for her op   if you are reading kara you are missed and thought of


----------



## Anne Turner

Hi all
hope everyones ok today,
Jules hope bleeding has stopped, ive been scouring every page blog and tww site on this internet and it seems that sometimes bleeding can be ok ! even positive news so hope its like that for you !
Im currently swinging between  god I think its worked to  No it definetly hasnt !, 7 days post ec today so ages to go yet before we know ,feeling really bad  in the evenings which encourages me then really well in the mornings before all the drugs which discourages me aaaaaaaarrrgggggg!!!!!!!!!! 
hopefully little embryo should be snuggling in now !!
Andi how you doing out there any signs !!

Feel a bit shy about coming out this evening!!! thinking about it though, drove the car and put the horse out this morning as cant sit in anymore ! take care loads of luck Anne x x


----------



## Laura36

Glad you're doing ok Anne.  It would be great to meet you tonight.  It's my first meet so I know what you mean about feeling shy.  To be honest I feel better about this one as it's just a small group.  When the ladies usually get together in Bridgend there are loads there so perhaps good to meet a few people first if that makes sense.

Andi- hope you're well and not driving yourself   with symptom spotting!


----------



## ANDI68

Jule, hope things have settled down for you ... have you been tempted to test?     things are okay for you.  Are you 10 dpt or ec?

I'm back at work tomorrow don't want to go but know I need to get back to normal.  I've started writing my Christmas cards, I even cleaned out my underwear drawer today.  The fridge had a overhaul yesterday too.  I've finished Graham Norton's autobiography and I've become addicted to tetris on ********.  I wish I could go out shopping but there's no point as I won't be able to carry anything   and I'm trying not to drive until tomorrow which will be 6dpt.

As far as symptoms go I have been trying to stay chilled this time and I'm really not thinking too much about stuff, I guess that's because I've been here so many times now.  I do feel a little fed up today though because of uncertainty and not wanting this to end.


----------



## Queenie1

andi sounds like you have done quite a few things on 2ww can't believe you have started writing your xmas cards i haven't even thought about xmas yet.

try and keep positive    

i no it must be hard perhaps going back to work will help keep your mind off things. 

anne this is my first meet tonight as well and i'm a shy person as well i agree with laura i feel better that it is just a small group. so if you can make come along.


----------



## miriam7

anne if you want to come and join us that would be great ..theres a space going as scouse cant come  dont worry queenie we are a freindly bunch    andi keep positive


----------



## Jule

Hi everyone thanks for your good wishes but feel very upset.  I think i will bleed properly i have stomach cramps and lowere back pain.  Bleeding still not heavy but certainly not spotting.  Yesterday had  a small blob on the tissue with a string coming from it so that must have been one of the embryos.  Im day 11 post ET, Louise told me yesterday at the clinic that i cna test on friday which will be exactly 2 weeks so ill do that.  I cant believe that it hasnt taken when i havent got anything wrong with my uterus.  I dont understand why this happens?  I have made an appt with Dr Janet Evans in 2 weeks to discuss these things.  I have been using the cyclogest pesarries which obviously dont work cause this is the second time they havent worked for me.  Some of you say you use soemthing else what is that and why?
Sorry all these questions but feel like i need to understand more?  So much to learn!!
I hope Andi and Anne you are both resting up.
Hope all you going out tonight have a good time, i will definately try and make it next time. Not very good company at the mo!
Andi didnt know you could play tetris on ******** ive been playing bingo!
Take Care everyone 
Julia


----------



## ANDI68

Jule, I'm sorry you are still bleeding.  Wait and see what Friday brings, it could be either way  

For the past two cycles I've taken gestone injections instead of the pessaries as I bled on 10 dpt on my first cycle.  The second time they gave me extra hcg jabs but I was sensitive to it and got OHSS but didn't bleed 'til test day.  Gestone holds off the bleeding longer giving more chance of implantation.


----------



## heleychamp

Hi Everyone, my scan was fine thanks at last   Next 1 on fri 7th, then we'll see if ET is still going to be the week of 10th 

Cath it's ok hun for the jabs, i was told off once before for doing them 2 hours apart but when i chatted to Debbie about it she said as long as it's around the same sort of time i.e between 9 and 11 every night it's fine and the main thing is not to be so strict about it that it causes you stress because it's the stress thats the big no no! 

Taffy girl same for you 2 an a half  hours i'm sure won't make any difference no stressing 

Hello to all the 2w waiters, hope it's not too awful for you  it's not the best time i know and some times it just totally crap  sending you all   

Jules try and stay positive am sending you all of my best wishes for friday   
Anne you should try and go tonight, i met up with Cath last week and it was lovely, i felt as if i was going on a blind date and it was really funny  but i thoroughly enjoyed it and it's nice to talk xxx
Queenie same for you hun you'll have a brill time xxx
Andi hows it going huni? xxx

Laura thanks for your message, hope you got my txt xxx

Hope everyone else is ok and hope you all have a lovely time tonight xxx


----------



## kara76

jule im sorry to here you are bleeding, bleeding can be a few things.

andi hope your well hunni


----------



## Cath34

Jule - how are you today? I hope the bleeding has eased. I know how you're feeling, I bled 7 days after ET 
Try and stay positive. Have you done a test?


----------



## Jule

Hi Cath
No havent done a test but definatley not pregnant this is the heaviest bleed ive had in ages.  I will do it Fri just to confirm with the clinic.  When you bled early what did they do next time around differently? I knwo Andi has the gestone injections. 
Still feel upset.  As you all know you get your hopes up thinking this time it will be ok and it will work and then it doesnt!  I dont know about anyone else but i have so many friends who have babies that i seem to be the only one left without.  I know you all are probably in similar situations so its nice to be talking to people who are in the same situation.
One postitve bit of info the clinic said that we have 3 frozen embryos so thats good and we are both pleased at least we can have one more free go before we start paying!!
Julia


----------



## Cath34

Jule - I've had 3 failed fresh cycles which were self funded!!!! I'm now doing a frozen this time and I asked about the gestone injections. They didn't suggest anything, I did!!!!!!!! I know gestone helps to prevent bleeding but it doesn't mean that you will get a BFP if you dont bleed early. I just wanted to change something from the last time. Fingers crossed! 
I have 3 frosties also so at least thats good for us both.


----------



## Jule

Yes thats brilliant glad ive got something stored as well so that i dont have to go through the whole process again.  Im really surprised that they havent suggested anything that could possibly help as previous treatments have failed.  Do you see Janet Evans?


----------



## Jule

Meant to ask anyone does a whole IVF cycle cost about £4000.
Cath as you have 3 frozen embryos how many do they advise you defrost? If you defrosted all 3 would they put 3 back?


----------



## kara76

they only put 3 back once your 40 

ivf at ivf wales at the moment cost

£2467 plus drugs and any extras such at assisted hatching


----------



## miriam7

jule if your 3 embies are frozen in the same tube they will defrost all 3 like they did with mine in febuary ...but they will refreeze the one they dont use ...my single emby ive had my bfp with was defrosted twice


----------



## Jule

Oh brilliant that sounds really positive and reassuring.  I was worried that if i asked them to defrost them all that i would have lost possibly one of they had all been good quality.
When do they plan to chnage the law and only put 1 back?
Im dreading when i have to pay its a very expensive time.  It was bad enough finding £800 for the initial appt's.


----------



## kara76

jule

over the next few years clinics are having to reduce the amount of multiply births, so as yet SET is now law and i think it will take a while to bring it

well im hoping so


----------



## Jule

Me too Kara im hoping they keep it the same.  Its always about money and the government!!


----------



## Cath34

Jule - they will thaw all 3 and then choose the best 2 to put back. Forstly they have to ensure that 3 survive the thaw but they have a 98% thaw success at the moment so thats good. They are switchig to single ET in January!!!  But if you have had an IVF failure then they will stick with 2 for ET. Its only going to 1 if you're new and have loads of embies to freeze etc...


----------



## Jule

Oh good its peace of mind.  They said that it will prob be dec-jan when i can have the FET by the time i have another bleed.  Still havent done test but know its negative-bleeding very heavy so accepted the fact its not happened this time.  I suppose at least i can have a drink at the xmas.


----------



## Cath34

Bless you, I know how you feel. drained mentally and physically  Its not a nice feeling, but try and keep positive and think it WILL happen when the time is right  That's what I tell myself


----------



## kara76

jule you must still test though huni


----------



## Jule

Yes i belive things happen for a reason.  Im sure when the time is right for all of us it will happen.
Yes ill still test im sure the clinic will ring me if i dont contact them with the result!


----------



## Queenie1

jule so sorry. try and keep positive.


----------



## popsi

jule i am sorry to hear your news  , if you have to cycle again ask your gp to fund your drugs for you, i know it varies where you live but mine funded for me so that saved about £1000.. sadly i did not get to EC but would have been even more gutted if i had paid for the drugs too  

andi.. how did your first day in work go hun, hope you took things easy xx

love to everyone else x


----------



## Jule

I will do that im planning to see the GP next week to sign me off the sick so i will ask.  That would be a huge help if they could pay for some of the treatment.
Where are you in the adoption process.  My friend has chosen that route as she couldnt put herself through the ordeal of fertility.  It has taken just under a year and she went to panel last week and has been accepted, so she is just waiting for the allocation of a suitable child.  She has been told that it probably wont be this side of xmas as its too much i assume for the child but could be any time in the new year.


----------



## popsi

jule.. i am at the beginning, prep course week after next then homestudy, so long road ahead but at least guaranteed a happy outcome, we were fed up with the sadness in our lives of failed tx do took this road instead, wonderful news about your friend i bet they are overjoyed x

hope you have some luck with your gp hun, where r u from x


----------



## Jule

I will keep you posted about the GP.  Im from Bridgend, what about you?
My friend was delighted, i am very pleased for them.  The year has surprisingly gone quick for them, they have had so many meetings and things they have had to attend and do.  Im sure it will go quickly for you too.  The Social workers had to speak to their friends and family and they had to do a little book about themselves for the children.  Its really nice and a lovely keepsake for them.


----------



## popsi

yes i am hoping it will go quickly .. I know the course seems to have flown up on us ! we have chosen our family and friends to speak for us, and I am looking forward to making the book as I love creative things  , I am from the Neath Valley x

hope your test brings you a surprise hun x


----------



## Taffy Girl

Hello to all my fellow Oct/Nov cyclers..... How are you all doing? 

Jule - Still thinking of you. Hope you are doing OK.  for you and sending  . 

Queenie - Hows the Menopur going hun? Sounds complicated - how bad are the jabs in comparison? 

Andi & Anne - how is the 2WW going for you both?  Hope you are both taking it easy. 

 to Cath and Heleychamp and anyone I've missed

All good here so far. I've really got the hang of the suprecur injections now - been doing them all myself without too much difficulty. Not feeling too bad - just a bit tired and flu-y. 

 has arrived - a bit late and with a vengance .... but she's here  so I am all geared up for my baseline scan on Tuesday morning. 

I had a meeting with my boss yesterday about my time off. I am so fortunate - I work for the council and they have a "policy" so I can take time off for one cycle of treatment with pay. I was planning to just take the week of EC & ET off and then go back at some point the next week - but she has insisted I take all the following week too. 

 to all


----------



## Jule

Hi Taffy Girl
Glad you doing ok with the injections.  I think once you've done a few it becomes easier.  
Im ok started to accept the fact that it hasnt worked this time and remain positive for next time.  Im planning to see the GP next week to sign me back off the sick and go back to work.  Im lucky like you i have been able to have sick time with full pay and the GP has written me a sick note both times ive needed it.  I work for the NHS trust and i spoke to my employer and they will continue to pay me while im off for fertility-so im very lucky.
Jule Im loving the witches and pumpkins its great.  Cant wait to see what christmas brings


----------



## miriam7

well done on doing your jabs taffy you will be stimming in no time...thats great you can have 2weeks off you can proper rest up   jule ..glad your ok if hasnt worked this time doesnt mean it wont next time


----------



## ANDI68

What Council Taffy Girl?  I do too but I couldn't find any policy to cover me.

I think the steroids have well and truly kicked in, I'm eating everything in sight .. my stomach is like a bottomless pit.  

Does the hrt make you have an odd tummy?  My tummy has felt odd for days, apart from the strange feelings I have going on there (that's another thing) I feel like I'm gonna come down with something, like a weak tummy when you're getting a bug.  Anyone had this feeling from hrt?  I had it after ET then it went and now it's back.

DH says no wonder with what I eating right now


----------



## Cath34

Well Taffy girl on your jabs. It does get easier I think, although this time i have huge black bruises, probably as I'm on asprin!!!

Jule thinking of you 

Andy and Anne how long left till test day?


----------



## kara76

hrt makes me feel sick


----------



## miriam7

andi have you put on weight yet then ? i went from 8.12 to 9.3 with steroids this go and havent put on a pound since i stopped taking them! im sure that will change soon tho


----------



## ANDI68

I gained about 4lb during stims but then lost 3 after EC.  I guess I've gained about 3lb so I'm still okayish but worry it will get worse.  It's the crap I'm eating that I'm concerned about .... nothing of any goodness.

I bought a load of sweets in readiness for the trick or treaters tomorrow, as I guessed it would be cheaper what with my nieces and nephews and all the door callers but you can you believe I'm tucking into their lolly pops!!


Drumstick lollies ... yum yum  

I got my hair cut today, declined on the foils this time so by the next cut I will be well and truly grey!!!  It has tidied it up a bit.  Did I tell you all I got my hair caught in the shredder at work a couple of weeks ago .... what an idiot!!!


----------



## kara76

i have never ignored trick or treaters but might this year lol


----------



## ANDI68

Yeah know what you mean Kara, and all the Santa lists too


----------



## kara76

crimbo is a low keyed in my house, i hate it

neices and nephews have a fiver and that about it, i just refuse to do it and can't afford to


----------



## Jule

Ive been the same stuffed my face since i have been off.  DH came home with sweets every night and crisps, also eaten so many take aways.  I have only managed to put on about 3 pound so not bad.  Plan to return to weight watchers once i go back to work.  I managed to lose 10 ibs so dont really want to put all that back on!
Got huge bag of sweets for trick or treaters and have managed to keep them sealed. Wait til tomorrow when they have been opened im sure ill be eating them as well.  MY DH hates halloween so leaves it to me to open the door-i think its good fun.  Im sure my sister will dress up my nephews and they will be around as well.
Jule


----------



## popsi

hi girls

if anyone looking to lose some of their weight then can have the sickness bug i have  .. been really sick this morning and feeling really ill all day in work so glad to come home now and cuddle up  

i dont open the door to halloweeners this week as i am home alone as DH in work and i dont like the masks  ... but usually do give them some things.

i cant wait for christmas this year really looking forward to it after the last 3 have passed by in a haze of tx, so this december gonna be special, got a great concert, DH birthday treat and christmas  

had my CRB check back today and that confirmed i was no mad murderer lol so all going good on the adoption front too 

hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## ANDI68

Great news on the CRB check And, not so great news on the sickness bug <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F19%255F7%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">








Hope you feel better soon


----------



## popsi

thanks Andi

How are you feeling love x


----------



## ANDI68

I'm having a pretty ****ty rollercoaster ride right now                 i need some distractions


----------



## kara76

its so hard to be distracted

anything i can do?


----------



## ANDI68

Give me a sleeping beauty spell


----------



## kara76

wouldn't that me wicked lol,


----------



## ANDI68

And I could wake up beautiful too    Wouldn't trust you though Kara, you'd probably wake me up when I was 50 and too old for babies


----------



## kara76

im not that mean, you are beautiful ................


----------



## ANDI68

Aww sweetie you are far far too kind.  Of course I would trust you but it would be wicked wouldn't it


----------



## kara76

if i could make us all have our babies i would


----------



## miriam7

orrr kara you cant not open the door to them! andi dont worry when you get your bfp and come of steroids you will soon be back on healthy food again


----------



## ANDI68

Looks like my trick or treaters will be on rations by tomorrow night if I keep eating the drumsticks at the same rate


----------



## kara76

i say eat um and don't answer the door tomorrow


----------



## ANDI68

ba humbug Kara


----------



## kara76

ANDI68 said:


> ba humbug Kara


as always lol and i don't care


----------



## miriam7

im not liking this halloween colours anymore.. i keep missing the last page as im clickin on new and not seeing the next page number  
well done popsi were you suprised to find out you and hubby wernt an axe murderer


----------



## popsi

andi.. sorry your feeling like that hun, but its to be expected in this horrible wait, i think they should knock us out till test date  

kara... your so kind hun bless you, how are you feeling   thinking of you x

miriam.. it was a surprise yes to DH but he not had his back yet lol so you never know   

anyone watching eastenders


----------



## miriam7

i was watching enders ..who was driving the car ?


----------



## popsi

dont know lol.. the young boy maybe


----------



## ebonie

I havent bought any thing for trick and treaters yet   i will tomorrow though   im only going to be here till 7ish so not a lot of time as we are going down our friends house for a fancy dress party   should be lots of fun lol


----------



## miriam7

same here well i have sweets but am going over jeffs mums for a bbq about 7   whats j dressing up as ?


----------



## ebonie

Hes dressing up as a mummy      
sounds good miriam you going to dress up


----------



## Jule

Done my test this morning as requested and BFN no surprise!
Hope everyone ok and not going to be too scared tonight!


----------



## ebonie

Aww i am so so sorry jule  to hear about ur bfn


----------



## Jule

Thank-you no surprise though after the bleeding.  I phoned the clinic just to let them know.  I will await my appt with Janet Evans now to see what can be changed for next time.
Hope you are well Ebonie.  Are you in work.  Lots of you seem to be able to email from work which is great dont think ill be able to as work monitors the web pages we are using!


----------



## ebonie

Hi jule no im off work this week on holidays   
Have u got any plans for the weekend jule or are u just going to stay and pamper ur self


----------



## Jule

Well im still off work, but no real plans my DH is self employed so will be working tomorrow but perhaps on Sun we will go out to Mcarthur Glen or Porthcawl for a walk.  WHere are you from i see you are from Mid Glam?
Hope you dont mind me asking have you got a son? Just reading your signature


----------



## ebonie

Hi jule I have just replied to ur post in ur inbox regarding where i live, 
Yes we have a son he is 6 yrs old,
Hope u have a nice time where ever u are going i suppose it all depends on the weather   etc


----------



## ANDI68

So sorry about your result Jule.  Take some time to heal


----------



## kara76

so sorry jule

i hope your appointment comes soon


----------



## miriam7

so sorry jule ... hope your ok


----------



## Laura36

Jule, so sorry to hear of your BFN.  I know you were expecting it but still must be hugely upsetting.  Take care


----------



## popsi

sorry to hear your news Julie xx


----------



## Scouse

Jules I'm so sorry - I know you expected it but but doesn't make it any easier to accept!  Love and hugs to you X


----------



## Queenie1

so sorry to hear your news jule. thinking of you


----------



## Cath34

Sorry to here it was a BFN  Chin up hun, and remember it will happen.


----------



## Jule

Thanks everyone for all your messages.  Even though i expected it it was still hard.  Im trying to look forward which is hard at moment but know when things get back to normal it will be bit easier.  Quick qeustion for you all how are your DH and partners.  My Dh is upset and i think its worse cause he dont really talk about it. Its a shame theres not something like this for the men cause i think its helped me chatting to people in the same situation.


----------



## miriam7

hiya jule ...i hope your doing ok..it is sooo bloody cruel when it doesnt work   there is a board for men on here somewhere


----------



## Moth

Jule

So sorry to hear your news.   

I agree that treatment is also tough on partners as men don't tend to chat about it like women do. Mine hasn't said much at all about it all, i know he doesn't really want to do another cycle as he hated seeing me having to do injections etc. However, it's much tougher on us!

take care

xx


----------



## KellyG

Jule 

So sorry to hear your sad news... Thinkin of you xxx


----------



## Jule

Thanks guys.
Hope you all well?
How are you Andi and Anne?


----------



## Anne Turner

Hi all, 

sorry to hear your result Jules, are you back at work yet , I work with babies and I think you said you re a health visitor and I know how very difficult it can be sometimes  thinking of you xx 

Im ok still out here just waiting! analysing every single twinge pain and  night sweat !!! not really even allowing myself to believe its worked , day 11 today
ordered some early tests from e bay on thurs but have nt arrived yet !(Ithink they ve come and dh has hidden them! as was supposed to be next day delivery  !) dying to test but cant bear it to be negative so trying to hold on ! .

Andi how you doing ?? I too am eating my way to Fri and blaming the steroids !!!! I know im going to regret it but am so hungry !!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

well nearly through another day am back to work now so going a bit quicker now love and luck to all Anne x x x


----------



## miriam7

hang on in there anne your doing fine   stay away from the pee sticks   says the girl whos so naughty and always tested early


----------



## ANDI68

Anne, I was dying to test 1st and 2nd cycles now I'm dreading it.  

I bought a test today but I have no intention of testing early.  I just got it for when I do.

I said this last time but was forced to test    I've had some cramps since yesterday, which is when my natural AF would be due


----------



## ebonie

Queenie how did u go today hun


----------



## Queenie1

scan went well thanks

left ovary - 6-7 follicles,  right ovary - 5 follicles.  ( does this sound ok )

have to go back on friday for another scan.

lorraine said she couldn't say when ec would be yet.


----------



## miriam7

that sounds ok queenie ... i was clueless when i had my fresh go so didnt ask how many follicles or anything   im sure someone else will be along soon to confirm thats fine   i think ec should be next week still as they cant leave you stimming for ages


----------



## Laura36

Well done Queenie, your scan sounds just fab. I only had 5 follies total!

Hang in there Anne, I tested 2 days early but best to wait to as close as possible if you can.

Andi, I know what you mean about testing. You can't wait then when it gets closer it's terrifying and you want to remain PUPO for as long as possible!  Are you Day 11 too?


----------



## Anne Turner

Thanks you guys,
have managed not to test today!!!,          but i know i will have to try really hard not to tomorrow, have a day off work aswell so its going  to be really difficult. 

Andi how do you know when your AF is due would mine be the same as yours then? 

love and luck Anne x


----------



## kara76

queenie great scan results

anne stay away from the pee sticks you naughtie girl


----------



## Anne Turner

OK hands up done it,  they came this morning !!!   two lines !!!!!!!!!!!!! one feint and took 2/3 mins to come what does this mean am now more worried that is chemical and have tested to early !!! help     

14 days posr ec today and 12 days post transfer !!


----------



## kara76

at 12 days post transfer it will probably will be faint as peoples hcg levels vary widely

there is no way of knowing if its chemical or not im afraid but a postive test is a good sign


----------



## Cath34

Anne, my last cycle I phoned Debbie about 10 days post transfer and as was bleeding she told me to test anyway as a positive should register postive - no chemical,  so I reckon it could be looking good for you hun!!


----------



## miriam7

anne sounds positive to me ..what test was it?...if i was you i would hot foot it down to your local saisbrys or tescos 2 test for £5...they showed up the best for me ...then i invested in clearblues and first responce closer to test day  ...ive just seen you post from yesterday that you were waiting for them off ebay ...if there the 10miu early ones there cr##p!


----------



## Anne Turner

omg omg !! have bought clear blue digital ! and come up pregnant !! 1-2 weeks within about a minute  OMG  !!! one little 42 year old egg!  am shaking !!! 
x


----------



## kara76

wow well done

you are one luckt lady. lets hope this is the start of another load of bfp's


----------



## Anne Turner

HOPE SO  AM PRAYIN NOW TO THE GODS  FOR EVERYONE !!!!!!!!!!! X X    
FEEL VERY VERY BLESSED


----------



## ebonie

Omg anne that is fabolous news hun im so so pleased for you


----------



## Cath34

Thats absolutely brilliant news Anne, you must be so made up  
Andy hope its a bfp for you too  
Yes lets hope its going to be a run of bfp!!!!!
Anne was this your first attempt?


----------



## Jule

Oh my god wow thats amazing Anne. Fingers crossed for you.
Andi any news yet?  
Queenie you have good number of follicles, i was told they would take them if i had 5 or over so looking good.


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

fab news


----------



## Laura36

Well done Anne, that's amazing news.  I used clearblue digital and I'm afraid I got a bit addicted until I'd seen it more to 3+ weeks!  So I spent a fortune on them but worth it.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Great news Anne   
I too hope that this is the first of a long line of BFPs for us all  

Andi - sending   and   for a good result for you too. 

Had my baseline scan today and starting on the menopur jabs tonight. DH will be my gorgeous assistant in the mixing department (seen as I couldn't even get the top of the vial today ) 

Hope everyone else is doing OK


----------



## kara76

taffy

good luck hun with your stimms, time will go so quick for you know


----------



## miriam7

thats brill anne ... your going to be skint by original test day   come on bfp's!  andi praying your next       
good luck taffy for your jab


----------



## KellyG

Yaaaay Anne fab news hunii


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Anne

Congratulations on your Brill new, you must be so happy and probably still in shock - Good luck for the future pregnant life.

Andi - I am praying lots that you get your BFP this time babes     have you did any tests yet or are you being a good girl this time and waiting.


Hugs to you both

Speak soon

crazybabe


----------



## Queenie1

congratulations anne so pleased for you 

andi here   that you get a bfp.

taffy good luck with the first jab tonight hope it goes well, let us know how you get on.


----------



## ebonie

Good luck for your test day andi        

Good luck for your first jan taffy


----------



## Taffy Girl

Hi Queenie - my injection was fine tonight, thanks. 
It was a team effort - Got DH to do all the menopur prep and while I did the suprecur and the jabbing....
Our poor pup, Jasper, was outside the bedroom door whining the whole time - feeling very left out of it all 

Kara - I think you're right time does seem to be flying by..... but I bet it will drag through the 2WW though.


----------



## Cath34

Good luck Andi for your test. 

Hope you get the hang of your jabs Taffy girl


----------



## Queenie1

glad it went well taffy. who did your scan for you. 

yes kara is right i can't beleive that next week i could be going for ec. time is def flying by.


----------



## miriam7

as soon as you have had transfer ..time will stand still


----------



## Queenie1

oh i don't doubt that it will drag and drag lol


----------



## Cath34

Queenie -are you going in for ec nest week? I'm going in for fet next week too!! May see you there


----------



## Queenie1

yes hopefully have scan on friday and i think they will tell me then when i go in.


----------



## miriam7

i think it should be mon or tue ..then transfer end of week   so you might be in recovery together lol im sure someone else is due too ?


----------



## miriam7

helen ..i just remembered


----------



## Cath34

Yes I have a scan on Fri also and they told me they would tell me which day I will be going in o Fri afternoon. Helechamp is the same, fet next week sometime. Imaging if the 3 of us were there altogether!!!


----------



## miriam7

that will be brill.. oh i wonder whos going first! you can all go insane together on 2ww


----------



## Cath34

Absolutely Miriam!!!  
How are you anyway?


----------



## miriam7

im good feeling quite normal now...just waiting for my next scan in 2 weeks ...i was adamant i didnt want to know boy or girl but im changing my mind


----------



## Cath34

Its very exciting for you though    with your scan


----------



## Queenie1

cath what time is your scan on friday mine is at 10.15

miriam is this your 20 week scan


----------



## Cath34

i'm at 12 midday! Helen is at 9.00 ish i think.


----------



## miriam7

yep will be 19 weeks 1 day tho   gutted you could of all met for a cuppa lol


----------



## kara76

maybe they will be running late lol


----------



## Queenie1

they are always running late, would have stopped cath but i have to get back to work, feel bad enough as i will be having lots of time off from work next week and after et. its difficult for me as i work in a school we can't take time off.

gosh miriam i can't believe that you are nearly 20weeks, how time has flown


----------



## Cath34

No worries Queenie, I think my DH may be coming as he has the day off! I'm sure we'll catch up another time. Good luck with your scan anyway.


----------



## Cath34

Queenie - Good luck for your scan tomorrow.
Helechamp - Good luck to you too.
We may see each other in recovery!!!!!!!


----------



## miriam7

good luck ladies ... you will find out if your in monday or tue i expect


----------



## Taffy Girl

Good luck today - Queenie, Heleychamp & Cath  - 

Hope all is good for you all for EC & ET next week  

Will be thinking of you


----------



## kara76

good luck ladies

woo hoo


----------



## Jule

Good luck to you all.


----------



## KellyG

Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## heleychamp

Thanks all, mine went well, lining 9mm so will get a call later on today with instructions for next weeks ET 

Queenie and Cath hopefully going to be the same for them you xxx

Any news from Andi?


----------



## kara76

well done heley

lets us know when the big day is.

i had 2 dates for ec in nov the 10th and the 17th but of course these were cancelled lol


----------



## Jule

Well done Helen, very exciting for you.  Keep us posted on your EC date.


----------



## Anne Turner

Hi all, wanted to say good luck andi for testing thinking of you sending you vibes Anne x


----------



## Queenie1

hi all,
had scan this morning all ok. 

i'm in on tuesday for ec.

have to do suprecur and menopur tonight, and sat on sunday they both have to be done at 6.30 then trigger at 9.00

debbie said that ideally i should be off next week so told my head and im now off next week for ec and et then off the following week to rest. hoping gp will give me a sick note for the 2nd week.

cath and helen when are you in.

andi good luck for testing


----------



## Cath34

Thanks ladies for all your wishes, my scan also went well and I'm all ready to go for FET next week. Debbie told me it will be Wednesday, unless I decide to go blast, then it will mean Fri. Had my drugs - prednisolone and gestone, not looking forward to doing those injections though anyone got any tips!!!!!
Heley - I think we will be in at the same time woo hoo!!!!
Queenie, how did it go with you? 
I'm getting excited now but am still a bit scared of the


----------



## Cath34

Queenie - great minds !!!!!! We posted at the same time!!!!!
Tues - that will soon be here! Good luck with that  
Good luck to Andi whenever you are testing.


----------



## Queenie1

glad yours went well.when will you know if your going for blast

debbie said i should be in on thurs or friday for et.


----------



## Cath34

Well as I have 3 vitrified, I'm not sure if I want to go to blast as I could end up with none for ET or just 1 and I would like to transfer 2 so its a bit of a dilema!!!! I'll be guided by Lyndon though. He'll tell me Weds.


----------



## miriam7

great news queenie and cath ...helen when are you in! cath i dont envy you deciding what to do with your frosties   i would let lyndon decide


----------



## kara76

good news girls

cath lyndon is great and will guide you well

queenie woo hoo girl


----------



## Cath34

Cheers ladies - I agree he is very good. It'll be his call I think  xx


----------



## kara76

i decided to try for blast with 3 and then was kinda decide at the start of the cycle yet on day 4 1 was looking good so we transferred


----------



## Queenie1

in one way lyndon no's what he's  doing and as he is looking at eggs and investigating all the time.

i wonder when helen is in. is helen doing fet as well


----------



## popsi

queenie and cath.. great news good luck for next week both of you


----------



## Cath34

Cheers popsi 
Yes Helen is in same as me ether weds or fri! Should be good if we're together.


----------



## ANDI68

I haven't read back girls but feel it;s only right to post my    news officially.

Yep another BFN ...  

Thanks for all the support you have given me girls, you know who you are ..... it means a lot.


----------



## popsi

Andrea

You know how I feel love    look after each other you and Pete xx i am aways here as i told you earlier 

Lots of love

Andrea xxx


----------



## KellyG

Andi, im so so sorry hun


----------



## ebonie

Aww andi hun i am so so sorry to hear of ur bfn        to you and pete xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## miriam7

you know im so sorry andi ...this ivf is sooo bloody cruel ...wish they could find out why some work and others dont ...i hope your as ok as you can be


----------



## Taffy Girl

Andi, I am so, so sorry hun....      
Been thinking about you all week and   it was your turn - but guessed it was not to be when you hadn't been around for a couple of days. 
Take care
x


----------



## Queenie1

andi i'm so so sorry for you.   

thinking of you both.

take care love to you both.xx


----------



## Cath34

So sorry Andi, its so cruel.   Take Care x


----------



## kara76

you know how sorry i am and i will always be here for you

love to you both


----------



## heleychamp

Andi...... so sorry hun, take care of each other right now xxx


----------



## Scouse

Andi you know how sorry I am for you both but just wanted to reiterate and check how you are!
Whenever you want that chat let me know = i'll come to you as i know you don't like driving!
Love to you both X


----------



## siheilwli

Andi, I'm gutted for you.    This is just the cruellest of journeys.
Cat
x


----------



## Jule

Andi i am so sorry just read you had BFN.  Been thinking about you.  Hope you and DH are looking after each other   to you both.

Good luck to the girls who are going in this week.

Im back to work tomorrow so probably wont be online too often but will try and keep up with all the latest.

Anne hope your ok?


----------



## kara76

queenie

loads of luck with ec hun


----------



## Queenie1

thank you everyone for your kind replies.

have packed most things now and feeling very nervous ( well   myself really)

i'm sure when i get home i will think why on earth was i worried but i still can't stop myself. will be glad when its over.

hope we get lots of good embies.


----------



## KellyG

Queenie you will be fine my sweetheart... PMA PMA Lots of love xxxx


----------



## miriam7

good luck queenie ...try not to worry you ill be fine   it will all be over tomorrow night


----------



## Taffy Girl

Good Luck with EC today Queenie - will be thinking of you


----------



## popsi

queenie.. all the best for today i promise you it will be fine xx


----------



## ebonie

Good luck for ec today queenie xxx


----------



## Taffy Girl

OK - I had my follie scan this morning (day 8 of stimms). I have 11 follicles - 12mm the biggest I think - My womb lining is 8mm and looking "lovely" apparently . 

Going back on Friday - but they seemed to think EC would be next Monday. Is this ok at this stage? 

Feeling very emotional today - I cried all the way back to work for some reason - so just need a bit of reassurance.....


----------



## KellyG

Thats fab hun.... Try not to stress and tell those follies to get growing..


----------



## kara76

taffygirl

11 follies on your first scan is prefect and your lining is good too

follies grow on average 2mm a day so you have loads of time to grow them nice and juicy, i always feel emotional on scan days. my advice is if you feel like a cry have one, none of this is easy hun


----------



## Taffy Girl

Thanks both .....  I'm not stressing (honest!!)- just a blubbering wreck 
Maybe I did need hubby to come hold my hand after all


----------



## heleychamp

Hey Taffy Girl, thats well cool for your scan  not long now, yay!!! xxx

I always feel emotional when theres something going on, any appointment, phone call, significant date..... absolutely anything and it's perfectly normal because it's a release of the anxietey you have built up inside you (sometimes you don't even know its there)   it's like a great big phew...... thank goodness that bits over with, so don't worry, your not  (well maybe a little LOL)

I had a call from Lyndon about an hour ago to say 5 Frosties are out and were just going into the incubator   and i was so happy and relieved just to know they'd survived for 10 mins that i started to    so as you can see your not on your own xxx  Helen xxx


----------



## kara76

heley thats fab news

keep us posted


----------



## KellyG

Helen great news huni


----------



## heleychamp

Thanks girls thats very lovely, will be glad when today is over with! not sure i'll sleep much tonight though LOL xxx


----------



## heleychamp

Queenie hope it went well for you huni, i'm sure it has, let us know as soon as u feel upto it xxx

Cath sorry huni been txtin u all day wondering if you've spoken to Lyndon did'nt read back over the threads first  hope your little darlings doing ok xxx


----------



## miriam7

well done taffy im sure you will have lots of juicy follies by fri! helen glad your 5 frosties are doing well       whens your transfer?


----------



## Cath34

Cheers Helechamp- I rang Lyndon just ow as I hadn't heard anything. He's not taking mine out until tomorrow as mine were frozen on day 3 anyway and your were day 2 so I guess he's bringing your up to day 3 too. I think I'm going in for ET by 1pm. Dont think I'll go with blast this time as I only have 3! He said we will make a decision in the morning when he's had a good look at them! lol
I'm scared now!!  Hope you're ok hun?

Well done Taffy thats really good news


----------



## kara76

cath fingers crossed for tomorrow huni


----------



## kara76

anyone heard from queenie?


----------



## popsi

well done on your frosties girls   great news xx good luck

queenie.. hope your ok xx

kara.. loving your ticker babe


----------



## kara76

the ticker was andi's idea

she is a good un


----------



## miriam7

tickers seem to fly by on here ..so great idea   no news of queenie yet then...im hoping shes just to tired to post ! cath and helen are you both waiting for the important phone calls in the morning then ?


----------



## Jule

Taffy Girl-dont worry about your follicles its is sounding really good.  My first time around i cried for every scan and appt and i was there on my own, my DH couldnt get time off work. This time just gone i was better but i knew what to expect.  You'll be fine, its just all new and the unknown is the worst.  When are thye scanning you next?

Good luck Cath and Heleychamp with your defrosting embryos they will all be really good.

Quennie hope today went ok for you.

Kara-how do you do that ticker?It looks good!


----------



## kara76

jule use www.tickerfactory.com and then just copy and paste into your profile info


----------



## popsi

Andi is a star Kara, and miriam is right time flies when you have one of them !! i remember my prep course one saying 2 months 2 weeks and it seems like yesterday


----------



## kara76

my ticker might be a little off but they said march and thats the first tuesday in march lol

queenie where are you


----------



## crazybabe

Hi popsi

I have just pm'd you hun

Kara, how are you doing babes - I haven't heard from you for a while - I haven't posted on here much it has mostly been the adoption threads but I don't ever forget you all, I can't beleive it's a year since my last IVF treatment - where does the time go hey!!!

Take care all

crazybabe


----------



## Taffy Girl

Thanks everyone for your replies - I'm feeling a little more together tonight 

I have however had a complete nightmare doing my jabs for some reason - my tum is so sore and bloated I just could not get the needle in.  I've managed to do it now but it took me nearly an hour - including having nice "de-stressing" shower in the middle...... Poor hubby went a bit pale when I suggested he was going to have to have a go!  

Think I'm gonna give up for today and head off to bed for an early night  

Good luck Cath and Helen   for your little embryo's 

Queenie - hope your EC went ok   

Hope everyone else is doing ok

x


----------



## kara76

crazy im good being all patient lol, hw are things with you?

taffy glad your ok hun


----------



## miriam7

i found queenies number in my recieved calls from meet up! so good news ladies she got 8 eggs  ... good luck cath and helen for your calls in the morning too


----------



## Cath34

Thanks ladies for your good wishes.   I've got my fingers crossed for tomorrow.  
I hope I will be over the sedation tomorrow night to let you all know how it went.
Night night all


----------



## ebonie

Well done queenie so pleased to hear      

good luck cath and helen for ur phone calls


----------



## miriam7

how come you have sedation cath on fet?


----------



## kara76

well done queenie

cath and heley thoughts are with you

cath sedation for et you lucky girl lol


----------



## Cath34

I have had severe endometriosis and the scar tissue make it unbearable without sedation. I had a very traumatic transfer the 1st time and so they said from then on I would be put to sleep. Thank God!!!!!!!!


----------



## kara76

i love sedation lol


----------



## Cath34

Me too  Completely out of it!!!!! Having acupuncture before and after transfer also! I will be floating out of there. lol! xx


----------



## kara76

pmsl

is lyndon gona call you tomorrow? what time?


----------



## Cath34

Yeh he's gonna ring by 9 after they thaw and then we will decide to either transfer tom at day 3 or go to blast, but I want to trans 2  not 1 and doubt that 2 will make blast out of 3!!! I went blast 1st time but I had 2 then!!!! Dilema!!!!!


----------



## kara76

see what he says hun

good luck and please post up


----------



## Cath34

yeh will do. Iwouldnt mind meeting up sometime soon for a coffee if youre up for it?


----------



## kara76

yeah that would be good hun.

maybe next week, i will check my rota


----------



## miriam7

good luck and enjoy that sedation if you go in


----------



## popsi

queenie.. thats really great news xx hope your feeling ok

cath and heley good luck and  

andi.. how are you love  

kara.. you are still working too hard i bet, are you looking forward to the weekend xx

emma.. hows things with you, you were very quiet yesterday x


----------



## Taffy Girl

Queenie - great news about your eggs - Hope you are feeling ok today. Good luck for your phone call 

Cath and Helen - hope all goes well for you both if today is the day.....  

Hi to everyone else & thanks for your support yesterday.... feeling a whole heap better today


----------



## heleychamp

Hi Girls, thanks for all your support  Lyndon called about an hour ago, he said only 2 of our frosties had moved on   so going in today for ET with AH, he also said there could be a change with the other 3 throughout the day but it's plain to see the 2 which are out ahead 

Going in at 2 so plenty of time to get stressed out about everything   LOL

Also i think i threw away my ET help sheet from last time so can't remember what i'm supposed to be doing with regard to bath this mornin etc.... i know no makeup, no perfume etc.... but everything else gone completely out of my head 

Queenie have you any news yet?   
Cath huni see you later  
                                                          Helen xxx


----------



## Queenie1

hi everyone,

thank you very much for all your kind messages. well ec went well and you were all right the drugs were fab. i was in a bit of a state when i got to clinic but all the staff were excellent and so kind. we got 8 eggs. we ended up having icsi due to dh results ages ago and they wanted to air on the side of caution so that we would get some fertilized. 
any way got call this morning and out of 8 eggs 1 wasn't mature enough so they did icsi on 7 out of those 3 have fertilized. going in tomorrow at 12.00 for transfer!!!!

cath and helen hope today goes well for you both 

taffy glad to read your feeling better today and your scan results sound great.

hi to everyone else hope your all ok


----------



## KellyG

Helen u can have a bath as normal, like you said no perfume, make-up etc and also you will need a full ish bladder.. Good luck  

Queenie fab news on ur embies how many you having put back??

Cath good luck hun


----------



## kara76

heley too moving on is good news hunni, sometimes embryos are shocked after freezing so 2 clear front runners is good news

queenie well done hun

cath any news?


----------



## kara76

heley have a shower or a bath hun, no prefurms etc and remember you will need a fullish bladder


----------



## Queenie1

having 2 transfered back.

heley it says on my sheet not to eat for 2 hours before hand just incase they need to give sedation.

good luck


----------



## Anne Turner

Hi all, 
wanted to sat good luck to everyone this week  
Andi you are in my thoughts Anne  x


----------



## miriam7

well done queenie   were you a bag of nerves waiting for the call   helen you must be pupo by now hope those legs are up ! any news of cath yet ??


----------



## Queenie1

wasn't really nervous as was so tired i hadn't been awake long before they called.

nervous for tomorrow now really wasn't expecting to be going in tomorrow thought it would be friday. just hope it doesn't hurt cos of bad hsg.

how are you miriam


----------



## miriam7

hopefully you will be fine i find it hurts less than a smear so you should be ok   im fine apart from being a bit cold!


----------



## Queenie1

have just looked at my scribbles that i wrote when the embryolgist rang and i've written 1 hour before but i don't no what. i think it might be to drink 1 hour before app but not sure 

can any one help


----------



## kara76

its probably start drinking an hour before

i tend to go to the loo when i get to the hospital and then drink lol


----------



## Queenie1

just looking at my day to day guide and they say not to eat or drink for 2 hrs prior incase sedation is required but yet further on it say to ensure you have a full bladder.

there is no way you can have a full bladder for 2 hrs prior


----------



## kara76

water is fine hun


----------



## Queenie1

cheers i was so taken with all the info on the embryo's that i didn't take much other info in


----------



## kara76

your'll be fine hun.

im sure you won't need sedation but as a just incase don't eat and just drink water 2 hours prior to


----------



## Cath34

Good evening ladies, thanks for all your good wishes. Well ET went really well. I was completely out of it but thought I was awake the whole time  lol All 3 survived the thaw and Lyndon wanted to put all 3 back!!!!! But couldn't obviously! He said that they were already 13/14 cells ahead of their time slot which he said was good? What do you reckon girls? Anyway they are back tucked away, so now I just have to rest and go throught the dreaded 2ww!

I saw Helen she was in after me, hope it all went well for her too!! xxx


----------



## Queenie1

so pleased it went well for you, get your feet up now and rest.


----------



## kara76

wow 13 to 14 cells is fab hun, i assume they were thawed at this stage?

well done matey will he freeze the third?


----------



## Cath34

Well apparently on day 3 when they were frozen I had a 9 cell, 11 cell and 13 cell but by the time they were thawed this morning and by the time I had the et today they were dividing again, so I was told anyway.  But I dont know about the 1 embie left if it can be re frozen. I guess they will let me know! Well I'm not thinking about the next time!!lol I'm trying to be positive


----------



## kara76

thats great news hun


----------



## Cath34

Cheers. I hope Helen was ok too, she seemed a bit anxious bless her. I hope she posts soon 

I've got my fresh pineapple at the ready


----------



## miriam7

thats brill news cath your embies sound lovely ...did you see them on the screen like andi did?


----------



## Taffy Girl

Wow its all been happening on here today.....   

Glad it went well Cath.....  

Helen hope all ok for you too  

All the best for tomorrow Queenie  

Hope everyone else is ok too


----------



## Queenie1

i've given up on the pineapple juice it kept making me feel sick, i'm sticking with the brazil nuts.

i'm hoping that dh will be able to take a photo of our embies like andi did


----------



## Cath34

Oh no really? Can anyone else confirm this? I always thought fresh pineapple was good but not concentrate juice?!!!! Help?1!

Miriam - well Andy my husband saw them on screen but by the time this happened I was completely out of it!!! Sedated. I was gutted though but never mind.


----------



## Queenie1

i'm not sure but best to leave it until someone can confirm for you.
i thought you could have pineapple juice made from concentrate


----------



## Jule

Hi Cath-glad everything went ok.  Sounds really good, relax and take it easy.  We advise fresh pineapple juice to soften the uterus to help induce labour if someone was pregnant so dont think you should be having that, but not really sure at this stage.  When i spoke to JE on Tue she said any juice from a carton was ok, pineapple,cranberry or apple as you are drinking it for the vitamins.

Helen hope today went well.
Good luck queenie for tomorrow.


----------



## Cath34

Good luck Queenie for tomorrow hun   

Check me out, just done a ticker for 2ww now I just have to add the text!!!!lol


----------



## Cath34

Thanks spooks, My acupuncturist told me to eat lots of fresh pineapple thats why I am!!!!!!! But read a few post on here before which confused me!!!! Cheers anyway x


----------



## Jule

Cath dont rub it in about your ticker it took me all night last night to do one and i still didnt manage to do it properly lol


----------



## Queenie1

cath did you have to have a full bladder for et today and long prior to et did you drink water.

i think i was told 1 hour before but i'm not sure


----------



## miriam7

spooks get your own so we can see it ! the pineapple is supposed to be not from concentrate i drank loads of it !  queenie i did same as kara theres no way i could hold my pee in for that long so took a bottle of water and drank it when i got there


----------



## Jule

I also done the same i drank a bottle of water in the car on the way and then was deseperate for a wee so the nurse told me to go and just wee half out and not empty my bladder.  I done that and my bladder still looked full on scan and i didnt feel so desperate. The thing is they press quite firmly on your stomach with the scan so you dont want to be too full that you wet yourself!


----------



## popsi

just a real quick one to say Cath, you should NOT eat fresh pineapple as it causes contractions, thats what i was told anyway x

love to everyone else xx


----------



## heleychamp

Hi girls, all went well today was an easy transfer so now the 2ww.... how lovely 

Cath pineapple juice from asda and tesco is lovely and it says on the front of the carton not from concerntrate so you can't go wrong 

Queenie my appointment was 2 o'clock and they were running late by an hour so i was busting for a wee, had to go twice before transfer, this happened to me last time aswell  I'd just take a bottle of water with you as Kara says because there is always plenty of time to drink it when you get there and your bladder doesn't need to be completely full x good luck huni xxx

Hi to everyone else and thanks for all your good wishes Helen xxx


----------



## miriam7

well done helen too ... tomorrow there will be 3 of you to share the 2ww madness .. get ready for time to stand still


----------



## Cath34

Thanks girls, I wont risk eating the pineapple then, just incase! 
Queenie I drink on the way to hosp and had a few glasses there also but had to wee! lol  They took a pic from probe internally as my bladder wasn't full enough for the stomach scan! LOL They managed it anyway and I was dead to the world!!!! 

Hele, glad your ok hun.Speak soon.
Queenie - good luck hun, but you'll be fine


----------



## kara76

heley well done on et lets the madness begin


----------



## Queenie1

hi all 

well i have 2 perfect embies on board.    both 4 cell embryo's. found mock transfer painful so they gave me a small dose of sedation for actual transfer. i love those drugs. staff were all so kind to me.

in bed now with dh looking after me. my mum has just left me her laptop so i can stay in bed and post. so 2ww here we come.


----------



## kara76

well done queenie

you are pupo


----------



## miriam7

well done queenie  ..wishing you loads of  ..my mum lent me her lap top on 2ww..i still have it now


----------



## popsi

queenie.. thats brilliant news ! you take things nice and easy now and enjoy being spoilt


----------



## Cath34

Great news Queenie  They sound perfect!
Did you have a day 2 transfer? I haven't heard of a day 2? I had sedation also I find it agony. Its lush, dont remember a thing! Not even getting up and into the wheelchair!! lol My husband things I'm crazy! lol
Well I guess this is the moment you, me and Helechamp go stir crazy!!!!!!!! The dreaded 2ww. I find this the worst part of the entire treament! Anyone else agree?


----------



## kara76

think i better blag some sedation next time lol

i had a day 2 transfer first time


----------



## popsi

kara r u in work honey


----------



## kara76

nah im at home


----------



## popsi

did you get my email hon


----------



## kara76

yeh i did mate and emailed back


----------



## popsi

not had it.. no worries just checking you had mine s


----------



## kara76

bloody emails have been playing up all day very odd


----------



## popsi

no problem .. thought id offended you


----------



## kara76

never hunni

you could never do that


----------



## Queenie1

yes it was a day 2 transfer. this is my 1st tx so not sure what is what. they said that the one embryo was a perfect text book embryo.
they tried to do mock transfer but it was too painful for me so grace had to come and administer the drug. they didn't give me much as i can remember looking at the scan monitor and getting into the wheelchair. dh took some photo;s of the embryo before they went in. as to the drugs i did say to dh that when i am preg (pma)and have to give birth it would be great to have those drugs
i will let you no at the end of 2ww how i felt it went. although i do feel relived that its all over now no more injections and app. just plenty of rest.
i


----------



## Jule

Good luck Queenie, Heleychamp and Cath fingers crossed for your 2ww


----------



## Cath34

Here here!!  Take care hun


----------



## Cath34

Thanks ladies. The chances are one of us out of 3 should get a BFP!!!!!!!


----------



## Queenie1

cath we all will keep positive


----------



## miriam7

ladies you can all get bfps put the clinic on another roll!


----------



## heleychamp

Hi Girls, i also am on my laptop my DH has fixed it up to wireless for me today, think hes being extra nice as i've been in a bit of a pickle since yesterday afternoon..... upon leaving the hospital i was convinced it hadn't worked  and have been crying ever since...i've been in a right old mess  no idea why 

Poor Cath had to put up with my txts this morning when i was meant to be being positive for her aswell as myself  sorry huni, hope your doggie calmed down a bit now and your still resting xxx

Queenie i had 2 day transfer last time, enjoy bein spoilt we all need it sometimes and should take full advantage, well done on your transfer huni, it's not so bad is it 

I had to get out of the house today as i was just upset staying home so went to town to see the crimbo lights, they're very pretty this year  my DH bought me a new dress( as i said best behaviour) it's bright orange and wool i'm going to wear it to work tomorrow so i'll be nice and warm 

Thankyou all for the lovely messages and i saw some in my profile today aswell, i never ever check it so it cheered me up no end when i looked, hope you're all ok   Helen xxx


----------



## Scouse

Wishing all you PUPO girls a speedy 2ww and successful BFPs!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## miriam7

helen you have to keep up pma! the embie doesnt stick till gone day 5 anyway so it certainly hasnt failed yet   well done on picking orange dress ..orange is supposed to be lucky


----------



## KellyG

Good luck to you ladies.. they say things come in 3s so come on bfp's!!!!


----------



## kara76

cath how is your woofer?


----------



## heleychamp

oh yeah Miriam i'd totally forgotten about that it's the orange dot or something isn't it, i sort of remember that from the 2ww threads from last time  

I know about the embies not implanting until later on and everything and i know it was silly but everything went brilliantly with this transfer compared with the last up until everyone left the room and i was busting for a wee, i said to my DH i've gotta go and he said you can't they told you to rest for a bit and you can't go yet they might 'FALL OUT'    and i know it's totally ridiculous, i even said don't be so silly that can't happen they're not even in the same place    but the very strange thing was i went to the loo about 5 mins later, i could'nt hold it any longer and afterwards i was convinced they'd fallen out   i even asked ceri and grace if it was possible 
It was all downhill after that..... crazy lady huh xxx


----------



## heleychamp

Yay Kelly 3 is my favourite number 

Hi Kara huni how you doing? xxx


----------



## Cath34

Helen you make me   hun, you're so funny!! xxx


----------



## kara76

i am ok girls im in need of chocolate, i have been eating chocolate spread......need more


----------



## ebonie

Im wishing u the best of luck on ur tww heleychamp queenie and cath, im sorry i havent been on before now but i havent had any internet connection


----------



## heleychamp

Hi Cath a little better than this morning huh?  thanks for your kind words earlier xxx I'm glad you find it funny though hun i was deadly serious don't know what on earth came over me xxx


----------



## Queenie1

helen so sorry to hear you haven't felt very happy. you will be fine we can all keep each other company on this mad 2 ww.

we can think mad things. i felt normal coming home but i felt this was wrong that i should feel different.

kara i agree a girl can never have to much chocolate. even the nurse told dh that i needed rest and chocolate


----------



## Cath34

Hele -  glad you are feeling better today hun  

I felt really unwell last night  Really nauseaous and faint!, I think it may be the prednisolone steroids but I'm not sure. You could rattle  me I'm so full of different drugs  

Queenie how are you feeling hun?


----------



## kara76

cath what dose are you on?


----------



## heleychamp

Morning girls, oh the joys of being back at work  At least it's a little more normal than yesterday 

Cath i felt very sick last night when i went to bed but Ceri did say the steroids make you feel sick so take them in the morning   presumably so you can feel sick at night. hmmm LOL xxx

Kara i'm having 1 and a half dexaethasone, don't know if cath is the same? i also feel as if i rattling with the additional 4 progynova and pregnacare! Let's hope it's all worth it  

Queenie i think you are meant to feel normal huni, i think i totally lost the plot  i'm not normally the hysterical sort but OMG


----------



## kara76

heley that is the dose of dex i had too, i was ok on it

i found the hrt makes me feel yuck


----------



## heleychamp

Kara, i've been feeling sick on and off throughout the whole cycle to be honest so it's probably just a mixture of far too many drugs  and i have never had so many spots.... it's like being a spotty teenager


----------



## Cath34

Hi Kara, I'm on 20mg of pred which is 4 tab a day! Plus 4 hrt plus Gestone!!  
I was on 1.5 of dex last time too.I think everyone must be give to same doseage?
I have surprisingly been ok on hrt but the steroids play hell with me. I am feeling very emotional today, very teary which is not like me  Its come on suddenly so it must be the pred as I've only been taking it for 2 days. Oh the joys of ivf!!!!!!


----------



## kara76

that is what i will be ok

so they agree on this dose when you asked them?


----------



## Cath34

To be honest I think JE had written something else down but AD said that 20mg was fine as its prescribed for other conditions such as Lupus. The pharmacy have queried the dosage but she has said its fine and gave it to me so fingers crossed it will do the trick


----------



## heleychamp

Cath poor you hope your okay, must be catching hun xxx  hope you feel better soon, take the littl'un to the beach, get out of the house, blow away the cobwebs and think about walking along there in the summer with your bump, then next christmas with your double buggy xxx chin up darlin it's gonna be brill xxx


----------



## kara76

i will be watching what effects you have from it as that is what i will be ok lol


----------



## Queenie1

sorry to hear you both are having to take so many drugs, all i'm taking is pessary's never thought i would be putting anything up my bum. 

i'm feeling sore today not down below but the sides of my tummy and back, and i was awake at 6.00 this morning unable to sleep. but now i've just woken up after a long nap. oh joy i won't sleep to night.


----------



## Cath34

Thanks Hele   I certainly hope that will be the case.
We can push buggies along the beach together with our dogs!  Oh how lovely that would be


----------



## Queenie1

cath when are you going back to work. i'm having next week off but may go back the following week


----------



## ANDI68

I'm not sure where everyone is with their tx .... just want to send lots of luck

Andi xx


----------



## Queenie1

hi andi how are you


----------



## heleychamp

Cath glad that made you smile huni and yes that would be very lovely 

Queenie i've got the pessaries aswell but i think poor cath still got the gestrone injections instead? i know we've got to take lots of tablets for a FET cycle but i've found it easier than an IVF cycle 

Thanks Andi, how you feelin?


----------



## Queenie1

oh poor cath having to still do gestone injection. how different is a fet cycle to ivf


----------



## heleychamp

I'm not really sure if she's gotta do the injections all the time or if they last for awhile? but i know she was having them instead of the cyclogest this time. With FET you have supercur injections the same as you did, then a baseline scan same again, but then we have progynova tablets which are HRT tablets to thicken our womb linings, you have menopur to grow your follies but we don't need to do that again as ours were already made, we only have one more scan then to check our lining is thick enough for transfer but have to keep taking all meds and more if you go for assisted hatching right up until OTD and after if it's BFP. 

I'm sure it varies from person to person but thats about it xxx


----------



## Cath34

Oh girls thanks for thinking of me 
Yes Helen is right thats about it all. I do my gestone injection everyday in my bum 
I have had an awful migrane this afternoon and am trying to sleep it off but its not working so far  I'm sure it will go eventually even if I have to take paracetamol but am trying not to.  
Queenie - I was planning on staying home next week but I had a letter in the post yesterday to say that I'm having an Inland Revenue Inspection in 12 days time, which I need to prepare papers for  
I could certainly do without the added stress right now - gutted. 
Hi Andi how are you?


----------



## miriam7

hope you 2 week waiters are keeping sane   be prepared to pile on the pounds with those steroids!


----------



## ANDI68

Hi Girls,

Who's on the 2WW? 

Still very sad at the moment, not posting as I'm finding it easier to be distant but wanted to wish you all well and I know the support is always a great help.

Good luck girls xxx


----------



## Cath34

Cheers Miriam - piling on the pounds is not what I'm looking forward to   xx


----------



## Queenie1

andi sorry to hear your still sad. do what ever you feel will help you and if that is not posting well thats what you do. just remember we are here for you when you what us.


----------



## kara76

andi

cath, heley and queenie are on the 2ww

im off for the weekend girls have fun


----------



## Taffy Girl

Good Luck Queenie, Cath and Heleychamp - I have everything crossed here for you. 

Andi   - thinking of you. 

Kara - have a fab weekend. 

Been for my final scan today - all looking good and I'm booked in for EC on Tuesday ..... 
Counting down the jabs now


----------



## popsi

andi .. you know how i feel  

to our trio of 2ww'ers ..


----------



## Queenie1

thats brill news taffy. it won't be long and you will be on the 2ww.  

kara enjoy your weekend


----------



## Scouse

Queenie1 said:


> andi sorry to hear your still sad. do what ever you feel will help you and if that is not posting well thats what you do. just remember we are here for you when you what us.


Ditto X


----------



## ANDI68

Ann, I'm sorry I haven't sent you congratulations before now ..... well done!!  How are things going?


----------



## Anne Turner

Hi Andi, 
please dont be sorry,
Im really disapointed that it didnt work for you,   and dont understand why works for some and not for others,its really not fair !  Im ok but not out of the woods yet Ive had 3 miscarriages in the past so propably more anxious now than 2ww think I might ask gp to do bloods as they dont seem to do them at the clinic  might feel a bit better if I know levels are rising, have done more hpt tests than I want to admit to ! will you try again soon ? I know its really hard but I hope you start to feel better soon thinking of you    and sending luck and good wishes to all now on tww !!


----------



## Cath34

Hello everyone, its rather quiet on here today? Where are you all?   It must be me, going insane, bored stupud on my dreaded 2ww!! 
I thought I'd share with you all that I fell flying on my back this afternoon outside! Well I hope nobody saw me, I was at my Dads work and just slipped coming down the steps!! My arm is black   All I hope it that it hasn't done any damage   I'm trying to be so careful and DH is telling me to stay in and feet up but my God its hard when you don't feel ill. I'm sure all of you know what I mean.
Anne can you send me some of your lucky baby dust please? I'm so pleased it had worked for you, was it your 1st time? I cant wait to have that amazing feeling.


----------



## Queenie1

hi cath 

i'm here, are you ok after your fall, i'm sure you haven't done any damage they are well protected inside you. so try not to worry. 
understand excatly what you mean i have been out for the first time today and that was only to see my gp for a sick note i feel i am going slowly mad here. 

congratulations anne on your bfp any tips you can give us and some baby dust as well. 

how are you feel cath and how long are you off from work for.


----------



## miriam7

anne have you booked your scan at clinic yet?  hope your ok after your fall cath you must of been to busy thinking   the going mental on 2ww is the hardest part i think


----------



## Queenie1

good luck taffy girl for you ec tomorrow. will be thinking of you


----------



## Cath34

Good Luck Taffy Girl for EC tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you.  
Queenie, I have my own businesses so I can pretty much do as I please. I will pop into work tomorrow though as I can't help myself! I will just keep showing my face until I know the result and then I'll take it from there I think. I'm very lucky really as I don't need to ask anyone for time off which is a big bonus as I know all of you are scrambling for time off with your doctors.
Did you get a sick note? For how long?


----------



## miriam7

good lucky taffy hope you get lots of juicy eggs


----------



## Queenie1

lucky you, its been difficult in work as i didn't want everyone to know what we were going through, some collegues are very nosey. my head knows and has been very supportive. 

gp gave me a sick note for 2 weeks but i said i may go back next week as long as i feel ok.


----------



## miriam7

see how you feel at weekend you might be bored to death by then


----------



## Queenie1

yeah i will wait and see, that was why he gave me 2 weeks so i could decide when to go back myself in case anything changed inbetween and it would save me going back to see him.


----------



## Cath34

Yeh I agree, see how you feel. I used to teach about 7 years ago so I know how you must feel. Staff room can be a dangerous place!! None of my staff know about my treatment, which is better for me, as I don't want idle gossip going around as I have alot of staff. About 30 in total!!! I think I'm hiding it well so far!!


----------



## Queenie1

have you had any symptoms yet cath


----------



## Cath34

No nothing. I'm trying not to think of every twitch my body makes! It will be 6 days past FET tomorrow and I'm not sure I should be feeling anything? How about you?


----------



## Queenie1

nothing that i would put down to 2ww. boobs are sore since et and get twinges in my side but i've had that since stimming but aleast the back pain has eased.


----------



## Cath34

when do you test Queenie?


----------



## Taffy Girl

Thanks for all you good wishes everyone - will let you know how EC goes 

Hope all is going well for you all on your 2WW


----------



## Cath34

good luck taffy    xx


----------



## Queenie1

cath i test 29th nov think that is the day after you. 

nervous about testing as if its positive i don't want to get too excited as you don't really know if it is a viable pregnancy until scan.


----------



## Cath34

Yeh me too. I'm at home today but my dog is driving me crazy, he want to go to the beach but I really don't feel like going. He's making me feel v guilty  
I'm scared about the result also. If it no +ve will you go again in Jan/Feb?


----------



## Queenie1

think i will give it another go, although dh has said no as he didn't like watching me go through it all, but if i don decide to go again it might be more march/ april, i think i will need a bit more time to get over it. what about you.

i had a bouquet of flowers arrive today from my 3 best friends, to say they are thinking of me and wishing me good luck. started me off crying.


----------



## kara76

good luck taffygirl


----------



## KellyG

Good luck taffy girl xx


----------



## Cath34

Ah bless them   I had one on Fri from my mum as I was quite teary last Fri! 
I will keep trying if this one fails but that will mean it I'll be heading for no 4!!! I really hope not. It really does play havoc with us I agree. I feel that my life is in limbo and has been for at least the last 12 months. Its hard to plan anything and I'm aware of how long it can take some people, and for others it happens quite quickly. Do you mind me asking your age and how long have you been trying?


----------



## miriam7

cath do you have any frosties left ..not that you will need them       queenie + helen what about you ?


----------



## Cath34

Hi Miriam, I have 1 frostie left but I think I would opt for a fresh cycle if there's a next time!


----------



## Queenie1

well i'm 36 and dh is 40. been trying to conceive since jan 2007. not long really compared to some. we got married sept 2006 and decide to start trying a few months later. jan 2008 went to gp and started investigating. i think if i have to go through another cycle then i will not be so nervous and upset as i will no what to expect a bit more .

we don't know yet if we have a frostie they said they will let us no if our third embie was freezable.


----------



## Jule

Good luck Taffy Girl, hope you get lots of eggs.
thinking of you all on your 2 ww
Sorry not on here much now im back in work so dont really know where every one else is?
Hope the pregnant ladies are keeping well.
Jul


----------



## miriam7

hopefully you will get a letter soon queenie saying they froze your 1    jule dnt worry i dont think anyone else is cycling at the mo just cath queenie and helen on 2ww and waiting to hear off taffy girl


----------



## Anne Turner

Hi all
sending  lots of sticky baby luck to all on tww!!   

No tips for BFP think most of it is luck, I fell over my dog,   and got pulled across field by horse   and was so convinced that it hadnt worked and that embie had gone as soon as i stood up after ET that I even had 2 glasses of wine on day 10 as had such horrible back ache and was convinced Af was coming !!    so im probably not really a good example.!!!! Im convinced that the assisted hatching might have helped ! I am still very worried hpt now says 3 weeks + so hormone levels must be rising but I dont really have any symptoms except tiredness and crying !!  no sickness or sore boobs !!(TMI) have scan booked for 27th cant wait am going mad !!  Miriam can you remember how long you took steroids for, I really dont like them but have had different advice on when to stop ? thanks . Good luck everyone  Anne xx
ps  how do U get all my history to come up along the bottom x


----------



## miriam7

anne im pretty sure i took steroids up to 10 weeks...to do your history just type it in yr sig box where you have your smiley.. the same if you want a ticker just click on someones ticker to take you to site then copy paste bb code to the sig box


----------



## Taffy Girl

Hello everyone - Thanks for all your messages of support ..... and sorry I didnt post to let you know how I got on at EC yesterday........ but I was sleeping!!!!!!!!!  

I think they had to give me extra sedation coz I can remember the first bit and going Ouch....... before I was away with the fairies (Maybe it was cos she told me the sedation was like having a bottle of wine ) I didnt come around for ages and dont really remember much about getting home or the rest of the day (although I do remember the big bunch of flowers from hubby - what a sweetie!). 

Well anyway - Im waffling - they collected 8 eggs.......     
(There was me thinking there'd be none ) 

I've just had "the call" - (how nerve-racking is that?) and am pleased to announce that.......  

7 were mature and 5 of them have fertilised   

Woo Hoo -  Back for ET at 11am on Friday.  

Lots of  for me and          for our little embies please!!!! 

Hope everyone else is doing OK


----------



## kara76

taffy girl

thats great well done you


----------



## Queenie1

taffy girls .

wow 5 fertilized that 's a good number. sending lots of luck for friday now. 

for you 5 embies
       

and   to you. hope you are feeling well this morning


----------



## Taffy Girl

Thanks both - am feeling great today - having a day curled up under my furry throw on the sofa with my dog watching Heroes (series 2) which has been saved on my sky+ for ever!


----------



## heleychamp

Hi there taffy girl, how clever are you then getting 5 embies  yay! thats fab, i know how you feel  it's such a horrid time waiting for the call but your well on your way now huni, thats fantastic  

                                            good luck for tomorrow love Helen xxx


----------



## Cath34

Well done Taffy Girl, thats great news.     for your little ones now. xxx


----------



## Cath34

Hi Hele, how are you feeling today hun?


----------



## popsi

taffy girl... good luck for ET brilliant news about your 5 eggs xx


----------



## Jule

Taffy Girl, thats brilliant. Good luck for Fri.  How many embryos have you decided to put back?


----------



## Taffy Girl

Thanks everyone - think we are going to put 2 back 

Feeling excited again today


----------



## Queenie1

taffy glad you feel excited its all go from here, not long till you will be joining the 2ww madness. are you taking time off from work on the 2ww.

how is everyone else on the 2ww.


----------



## miriam7

well done taffy...glad you are feeling more with it today    wishing you lots of luck for fri


----------



## Queenie1

good luck taffy for et tomorrow.


----------



## Jule

Good luck queenie for et tomorrow.


----------



## kara76

good luck taffy girl


----------



## Taffy Girl

Thanks everyone for your good wishes. Off to clinic for ET at 11 today - then I'll be joining you lovely ladies going   on the 2WW. 

Wasnt about much yesterday - I was suffering as the cylogest is playing havoc with my insides  

Hope everyone else is doing OK


----------



## Taffy Girl

Woohoo  I am officially PUPO too - 

I have 2 beautiful little 8 cell embies on board -     they'll stick around until August. Hubby and I cant decide whether they are Bill & Ben or Rosie & Jim 

Lyndon was not too hopeful that our other 3 embies will make it to the freezer as they were only 4 and 5 cells today - so for now I just have to keep thinking positive that we'll be lucky this time. 

Oh well .... here's to taking it easy for the next couple of weeks (or hopefully months!!) ..... and on medical advice - no housework for me 

Just wanted to say a big thank you to you all for your support and making this rocky jourrney a little easier for us


----------



## kara76

well done

pupo woo hoo


----------



## miriam7

well done taffy sounds like you have the best 2 on board   hopefully you wont need frosties        enjoy bossing dp around...i did


----------



## Taffy Girl

Hee Hee - Yes I shall be milking it for a while  
Jodie was laughing today when I said Id kept my patient ID on all week and kept waving it at hubby saying that I was "All Inclusive" and needed more food and drink


----------



## miriam7

pmsl im still milking it now..im allergic to the hoover


----------



## Queenie1

well done taffy they sound perfect.
 
welcome to the 2ww. enjoy dh seeing to your every need.


----------



## Queenie1

helen and cath how are you both doing on your 2ww. how are you feeling about testing. will you test early or wait until OTD

i'm feeling fine at the moment really nervous about testing i won't test early will wait until OTD, don't no if i will want to do it then. i like hoping that i could be preg if i do test and its negative then my hopes have gone.


----------



## kara76

i hope no one will test early

i will have to smack your bums if you do


----------



## Cath34

Hi ladies, - well to be honest I'm not feeling very confident at the moment. I'm 10 days past ET and have been getting period like pains very low in my abdomen for the last 3 days and hey ho I've been here before!   No bleed as yet but I'm not due to test until 28th and I think The Gestone injections may be stopping me from bleeding?? Not sure though. I wont test early, but I reckon I will know by then anyway.


----------



## kara76

aww cath try and stay postive, pains really mean nothing


----------



## Jule

Cath-try and stay positive.  I know you've been here before but each time is different so keep thinking positive   Im   everything will be ok for you, try and relax and take it easy over the weekend.  Are you back in work yet?   .


----------



## Queenie1

cath stay positive , i have been reading that some people get af like pains and they get a positive results.

try and keep positive not long to go now.


----------



## Jule

How are you feeling Queenie?  Hope you are resting.


----------



## Cath34

Thanks ladies thats very encouraging to hear all of your positive comments. I think I'm slowly going  
Queenie - I did go back to work last Weds as I was going stir crazy at home, glued to the internet!!!!! How about you? I hope you are feeling ok?


----------



## Laura36

Cath,
I had AF pains for about 5 days before the BFP so don't read too much into it.  I didn't have any bleeding, just the feeling that AF was about to start.

Good luck

xx


----------



## miriam7

same here cath i had twinges too even after my bfp so its not over yet


----------



## Cath34

Thanks Miriam and Laura. Thinking of you Laura, bless you. xxx


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

hope my fellow 2ww are all ok and keeping positive 

well i'm back to work tomorrow which i'm not looking forward to have enjoyed being off and having dh looking after me.

no symptoms yet for me? except pessarys are upseting my insides.


----------



## Laura36

Queenie & Cath,
Just want to wish you both loads of luck for testing.  Cath, my birthday is Friday so hope it's a good day for you.
 

xx


----------



## kara76

how areyou girls?


----------



## Cath34

Hi Kara, I'm here! Well i was feeling good all day but have terrible pains back again tonight   I'm really worried now as I am fearing the worst! This 2ww is a killer


----------



## Queenie1

can you get a bfp with no pains on 2ww. at the moment i haven't had any pains.


----------



## Jule

Queenie i had a positive with IUI and i had no pains so im sure you can.  Everyone is different.  Good luck, not long now til test date for you.


----------



## Jule

Hi Cath dont know what to say, its horrendous the 2 ww and the unknown is the worst.  Try and stay positive not long now til you test.  Are you going to hang on til test date or are you planning to test early!!


----------



## Cath34

No I'm going to hang in there until Friday!!!!! If it kills me  It still amazes me how we can all experience such different symptoms and go through the same process. If only it was so simple!!! 
Queenie, I'm glad you are feeling good, I have a very good feeling for you mind. I think its going to be positive for you.


----------



## Jule

Cath ill keep my fingers crossed and keep  you will get a BFN.  Sending you lots of


----------



## Queenie1

cath its going to be a bfp for all of us. we are going to start a roll of bfp.

i'm nervous about not getting too excited if it is positive. is chemical pregnancy's common.


----------



## Jule

It would be great if you are the start of all the BFP for us all   you'll all get BFP.

I dont know few girls have said they had chemical pregnancy.  Debbie at clinic told me that i was definatley pregnant as my bloods raised but started falling.  She said by the time you do the test all the drugs should be out of your system, but who knows we all seem to be told differently.


----------



## miriam7

theres no set signs in this ivf! so anything could happen ladies ..wishing you all loads of luck ..not long now


----------



## Cath34

Thanks again ladies. Debbie told me also that by test day, the hcg shouldn't be present in the body. I had  frozen cycle so I dont think chemical pregnancy can happen with that, unless I'm wrong? 
Here's to a long line of BFP'S


----------



## kara76

a chemical pregnancy is what happens when implantion takes place long enough to raise the levels of hcg, this can happen on a fet

i hate the wording chemical pregnancy

this is why 16days post transfer is a good time to test as most chemical pregnancies are well and truely over by this time


----------



## Cath34

Well thanks Kara - I've learned something new today. Every day's a school day


----------



## kara76

hehe learning is good lol i suppose


----------



## Taffy Girl

Hello peeps - Sorry i've not been around for a few days - Wish I could say I'd been taking it easy but I havent - I've been living it up at my mates wedding this weekend......  I was bridesmaid and sat on top table so pretty difficult to hide the fact that I was not drinking the wine and bubbly and was skipping the prawns and soft cheeses... but hopefully I got away with it. Told a couple of the girls I was on anti-biotics but that I didnt want to tell the bride and worry her  I think some people must've thought it a bit odd that I wasnt bopping away all night as usual - but hey ho!!

Now I am home waiting for my new dining room furniture to arrive and time feels as though it has stopped - I really feel like I will be completely loopy by the end of the week.....  

Not long to go now till you test Queenie, Cath and Helen .......     and   for you all. 

No signs/symptoms from me yet - just my asthma has been playing up since ET - so hoping this is a positive?!!

Hope everyone else is doing OK.


----------



## Cath34

Hi Ladies, - can anyone tell me if the gestone injections do in fact stop your period from coming until you stop injecting as I feel as if I'm going to burst and that my af is trying to appear but cant!!! I'm finding it quite painful and was wondering if any of you have experienced this during an ivf cycle?


----------



## kara76

hiya taffy you sounds relaxed which is good

cath the gestone will keep your progestrone levels high and can stop af but not in everyone, you could be feeling like this because its worked though


----------



## Cath34

Oh Kara, I really hope you're right hun   Thanks for answering my silly questions   This ivf makes me


----------



## Laura36

Cath,
I didn't take gestone but had cyclogest instead but guess it does the same thing.
I had definate AF pains for several days before & after BFP.
Don't worry!  
If you go on the Voting Room thread you'll find several votes showing how many people had AF pains and got BFP.  Queenie - it also shows loads who didn't have AF pains and got BFP too!

Wishing all the 2WW ladies loads of luck   

xx


----------



## Cath34

Thanks Laura, you are so thoughtful.     I hope you are doing ok. xxx


----------



## Queenie1

hi all,

well today i have bought 3 preg test ready for sat. i digital and 2 ordinary. don't no why i bought 3   i'm sure 1 would do the job.

still no signs/symptoms just feel normal. i pray that we get lots of bfp


----------



## Cath34

Hele, 2 days and bloody counting hun!!!!
Queenie 3 days for you. I'm bricking myself!!!!!!!


----------



## heleychamp

Ha Ha Cath, i can't believe i've just loged on and your post says the same as the txt i just sent you  oh dear it really must be true we are officially BRICKING IT   ladies xxx

Queenie how you doing huni? I think we need help


----------



## miriam7

ladies i really wish you all luck        im getting nervous for you all


----------



## Cath34

Well I'm home now, resting after my lovely Inland Revenue Inspection today!!   I am really wishing the next 2 days away and am seriously    for a good result for us all.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Everything crossed here for all you girlies testing this week......     

Thinking of you all


----------



## heleychamp

Thankyou Thankyou we need all the positive energy you've got     omg it's horrid today  i have serious pmt, think i need to be locked away on my own  pmsl xxx

Taffy Girl hows it going  

Laura thanks for your thoughts and hopefully Cath and I will have special luck because it's your birthday and it'll extend another day for Queenie  Hope your feeling ok  

Hi to everyone, hope your all doing well love Helen xxx


----------



## kara76

girls good luck

the last few days will whizz by

stay postive


----------



## Queenie1

thanks for messages girls, yes i'm bricking it as well 

just keep thinking it is gonna work and then other times i think its not. i'm dreading waitning the 2min for the test result to come up, think i might have to close my eyes and let dh look.

gonna wish both cath and helen all the luck in the world for their test on friday. really hope that you  both get   ( might not be able to log on tomorrow)


----------



## kara76

how are you girls today

not long now


----------



## Cath34

Hi kara, how are you feeling today?

Not long at all. Ive got my test ready and have been ever so good and not done it already   despite dying to!!!
I dont really know how I'm feeling today. Not as pre menstrual as I usually am but just feel crampy in my tummy. No sore boobs either, just weeing alot through the night which I did the last twice anyway, so I haven't got a clue after all that!!!!!!!! 

Wishing Hele and Queenie the very best of luck too.  
I'm off back to do some work now, if I can concentrate that is! he he xx


----------



## heleychamp

Morning girls, well i'm much better today..... so far  yesterday turned out to be a totally awful day, had a huge row in work with the lovely boys ( who do everything for me and have looked after me now through 2 2w waits) i ended up crying and feeling like a total  very professional   
I felt even worse when they came in with a huge boquet of lillies in the afternoon, bless them 
Think they're praying it works this time so they don't have to work with the crazy scarey lady xxx

Cath huni sending you    

Hi Kara, how you doing? xxx


----------



## Taffy Girl

I am keeping myself busy today - as yesterday really dragged for me. It's hubby's birthday and we have all the family coming for tea (10 of us). My mum is coming over lunch time to give me a hand with the cooking (and cleaning - I hope! ). 

When I gave DH his cards from me and Jasper this morning I was thinking/hoping/praying that next year there'll be another one there too      . 

Glad to hear you're feeling better today Heleychamp. That'll be me next week when I'm back in work too  They sound like a lovely bunch (your workmates - not the flowers ) 

       for all three of you testing this week


----------



## heleychamp

Hi Taffy, yeah they are very lovely   and my flowers LOL 

Certainly doesnt sound as if your going to be bored today and it's good to have something to take your mind off it.... you need to keep thinking positive and i bet next week you'll be giving your hubby the best belated birthday present he's ever had 

When is your test date hun? I must say i only had the day off after ET and i've been glad to be at work                                        Helen xxx


----------



## kara76

good luck to you all

nerves are buidling i bet


----------



## Laura36

Good luck to those testing tomorrow - I'm   for lots of BFP's all round!

Hope you're all feeling calm.  I'm very impressed at the lack of early testing.  I couldn't wait till OTD and tested 2 days early


----------



## KellyG

Good luck to you ladies


----------



## miriam7

you have all been so well behaved not testing...i would of caved in a week ago    good luck for morning cath and helen really hope its bfp's


----------



## Taffy Girl

Good luck for tomorrow girlies


----------



## popsi

good luck for testing in the morning girls... i wish you all so much luck


----------



## heleychamp

Thanks ladies, so very lovely of you  i'm going to bed now, can't see me sleeping much but i was awake at 5 and could'nt go back off this morning so you never know 

Laura happy birthday for tomorrow..... hope your going to be doing something special 

Cath you know how much i'm praying for you,will txt you in the morning.... get some sleep xxx

Queenie good luck for saturday    

P.s a special thankyou to all of you lovely ladies who have been acting like the   when in fact you now decide to tell us that you have or would have tested early LOL that's so unfair xxx


----------



## kara76

good night hun

they are all naughtie i have never tested early

i will be logging on as soon as i can tomorrow to see the good news


----------



## heleychamp

Awwww Kara thanks hun, i really am going to bed now as i'm feeling a little emotional  that's no good at all LOL xxx


----------



## ebonie

Good luck to all u ladies who are testing tomorrow       


Laura i hope u have a good day tomorrow and enjoy ur night away


----------



## ANDI68

Good luck for testing girls  xxxx


----------



## Cath34

Thanks for your good wishes girlies. I'm off to bed now. I will post in the morning either way. Going to say a big  tonight again!!

Happy Birthday for tomorrow Laura incase I forget in the morning.
Good luck to us all for tomorrow and Sat.  
Night night all. 

xxxx


----------



## kara76

thinking of you girls


----------



## ebonie

for you all girls


----------



## Cath34

Well its a BFN for me as I thought. I'm gutted and am about to ring the clinic with the result and then I'm seriously thinking of going to the ARGC in London. I think its time to take action now!!! 
Cheers ladies for your hopeful wishes but I'm afraid its still a long way off for me.

Hele  and Queenie - hope its good news for you both. xxx


----------



## ebonie

There isnt a lot i can say to you cath i am just so so sorry to hear of ur bfn


----------



## kara76

oh cath i am so sorry

its so very unfair. keep an open mind and try not to decide anything just yet


----------



## Taffy Girl

Oh Cath - I'm so, so sorry hun


----------



## Laura36

Cath, so sorry that it's a BFN for you.  Take care


----------



## ANDI68

So sorry Cath


----------



## Queenie1

well girls i'm sorry to say it a BFN from me as well.

yesterday af arrived so clinic said to do test yesterday, work sent me home and i did test it was neg so also did another one this morning to double check and again neg. i rang clinic this morning.

i'm devastated at moment still.

cath i'm so sorry to hear your news i was really praying last night that you would get  a bfp.

hope that helen has.


----------



## kara76

queenie i as so very very sorry

girls my heart goes out to you it really does, i understand how you are feeling right now


----------



## popsi

queenie and cath... i am so disapointed to read your news, it so sad when this happens, i really feel for you both xx take a bit of time with your DH's now to get over this, dont rush things heal first


----------



## Jule

Cath, Queenie i am so so sorry for you both, i really feel for you both,  Its horrible, take care both


----------



## miriam7

ladies i am so sorry ..i hope you are both ok.. its so horible when it fails


----------



## Taffy Girl

Queenie - I am so so sorry hun -   to you and DH.


----------



## ebonie

aww queenie i am so so sorry as well hun      to you and dh xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ANDI68

Queenie .. I am so sorry.

Girls this is so hard to deal with after all the drugs and effort we put in to come to the end of the road and it fails.  I know this time has hit me harder than before and I don't know where to turn next.

It is so so unfair


----------



## popsi

andi


----------



## heleychamp

Same for me girls   yet again, what can i say it's just totally cr#p!

Cath you know how gutted i am for you  

Queenie how awful huni, that's made me even sadder tonight i just can't believe it for all of us, i'm so sorry for you huni xxx

Thanks girls for all your support, it really does help that someone understands how downright awful and unfair it all is x

Andi


----------



## popsi

heley.. so sorry xx its been a pretty ****!y day on here today


----------



## ebonie

im so so sorry hun it is a pretty crap day on here   im sorry for all u that have had bfn


----------



## ANDI68

Aww Helen, it's just crap ... sorry!!


----------



## miriam7

so sorry helen...it is well disapointing all 3 of you had no luck   i feel for you all


----------



## kara76

oh helen i am sorry


----------



## Cath34

Well girls thanks so very much for all of you support and kind words. I'm sure I speak for all 3 of us today, its so nice to have the support as you guys are the only ones who really understand how it feels. It is so physically and mentally draining, I'm shattered tonight, plus my grandmother was rushed into hospital this morning, heart trouble, so not a great day.  I now feel guilty for being sad about my treatment failing now!

Helen and Queenie - I cant believe your result either, what a poop day! I honestly thought at least 1 of us would be lucky today.

Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day and a better result for BFP's   

I'm off to bed now for hopefully a better nights sleep. xxx


----------



## miriam7

cath i hope your grandmother is ok and you have a better day tomorrow and remember just because its failed now doesnt mean it wont work in the future


----------



## Taffy Girl

Heley, Just seen this and I am so, so sorry.   to you and DH. 

Andi, Cath, Queenie and Helen - you and your OHs are all in my thoughts and prayers at the moment.   to you all. 

Cath   for your grandmother - hope she is doing OK.


----------



## Queenie1

helen i'm so sorry to hear your news, i really thought one of us would have had a bfp. you and cath deserve it the most you both have been through a lot more than me. 

Cath so sorry to hear about your nan i hope she is ok.
thank you all for your support i don't no what i would do with out you guys, your the only ones who no how much this hurts and understands what we are going throught.


----------



## kara76

girls rest assure we will all be there for you , whether you wana rant away or just want some support

have you all booked follow ups?


----------



## Cath34

Thanks Kara, Well I tried to ring about 6 times yesterday to book follow up and no answer. I am so fed up with them as I haven't ever had a follw up after 2 failed previous treaments with them. By the time the follow up was available I was already startig again!!
I'm going to make an appointment anyway but dont want to be told "unlucky" its not good enough now. There has to be reason for implntation failure when embryos are beautiful (not my words by the way)
I'm going to try the ARGC as I feel I have to investigate further. I love Lyndon, he's great and Debbie and all the staff but dont feel JE looks beyond their "protocol" as she puts its to look for other avenues. At the end of the day it is NHS and it boils down to funding, so I think well I'll pay whatever it takes to get some other investgations going and hopefully some answers. I'm not knocking IVF Wales at all, I think they have been fab, but I also feel I have given it a good go x3 with them and its time to try somewhere else.


----------



## kara76

i agree with what you say, ive have had to ask questions and question and pretty much find my own way

be aware a cycle at the argc is gona cost about 10k or more, given your failed cycles they will want a hysterscopy and full immune tests. 

i have always made sure i had a follow up before starting tx and i hope they can get you in soon as i know you must have alot of questions


----------



## popsi

cath.. good luck to you, i undertsand totally what you mean, if me and DH had cycled again we were definately going to another clinic that time, as it was we decided to adopt instead, but i wish you lots of luck with your new journey, dont forget though you are still and IVF wales girl at heart which means we need to know all your news  `


----------



## kara76

oh yeah totally agree popsi once an ivf wales girl always an ivf wales girl


----------



## Cath34

Dont worry girls I fully intend on keeping in touch wherever I end up. You girls are solid!!
Kara -  I thought about 10k   and regarding a hysteroscopy, I had one done last year at the same time as my Lap to remove adhesions etc.., do you think if I get a copy of the results from the surgeon that would be sufficient? He is based at the Heath and I had it done at BUPA. I havent been told the outcome of the hysteroscopy which I took as there were no problems there and that it was just the endo in the pelvis. What do thy look for with a hysteroscopy, does anyone know?


----------



## kara76

i doubt the argc will take this as i know he likes to do all his own investigation but you could ask over on the argc board

who did your hysterscopy?

i have never had one but i will be at my next lap, they look for anything inside the womb, fibroids, polyps spetum or adhersions i believe


----------



## Cath34

Mr Richard Penketh did mine and like I said from what I remember I haven't got any polyps, fibroids but not too sure about adhesions though as I had loads in my pelvic cul de sac area. What is spetum?


----------



## kara76

a septum i believe is like something separatiing your womb
, i don't know a great deal about it and thought this type of thing would be picked up on a scan but a mate had a hysterscopy the other day and they found this and polyps. as you had one not long ago i am sure it is all good hun

i always have fluid in the cul de sac (pouch of douglas) 

i assure by your sig your tubes are clear?


----------



## Cath34

Yes I've had 2 laps with dye test and it went through fine. No probs with tubes (adhesions etc..) although my ovaries are set very high and far back and were touching due to disease. Although they were separated and cleaned up, they have gone back to the  old position which makes egg collection a bit tricky, but still possible. My pouch of doug was covered in endo - stage 4!!! He didn't say anything about cysts in ovaries though, as I have heard of chocolate cysts etc..


----------



## kara76

high ovaries are a pain, my left is high and it doesn't take long to stick back up

do you know if they used anti adhersion soluation after your laps?

if you wana read up on immune testing buy dr beers book is your body baby friendly and make up your own mind on it all

can i ask why on your 2nd ivf you didn't try for blasts? did you have more eggs 1st cycle?


----------



## Cath34

Yeh I did have a solution put in to stop further adhesions but I dont know if that actually works for ever? I still have a little old endo on left side as the cons said after 4 1/2 hours of op he ran out of time to take every little bit away but that it shouldn't bother me at all. My ovaries are working well and are producing good quality eggs which is the main thing I guess.

I didn't go for blast the 2nd time as Lyndon suggested that we try something different, day 3 with AH just to do something diff as he said we know you can produce blast so its not an embvryo quality issue, but implantation and I think he thought that with AH and steroids it could work. I was guided by him to be honest. I had 15 the 1st time and 12 the 2nd. I think next time I will go back to blast. I think ARGC prefer blast.

I have that book Kara but i dont find it easy reading, I tend to pick it up and put it down a lot. Its not like Zita West, thats much easier to read. Theres soooooooooo much in that Beer book its mind boggling!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## kara76

i have read it cover to cover a few times and still go back to sections

i agree your embryos seems to be great quaility like mine, its just the bloody implantation, my last 3 cycles i have no implantation

have they given you a reason for your infertility? sorry if that sounds a stupid question


----------



## Cath34

Well no not really as I have never had a follow up!! I went to see Ariana in her private clinic after 1st failure and she wasn't keen on the NK theory. She was keen for me to try Dex so I did!!! I've decided along with her really thats its an implntation thing as what else can it be? Any suggestions hun? Would you consider moving clinics?


----------



## kara76

i would say implantation is a issue

as for moving clinics that really depends on you, if you feel you are stuck and not sure which way to turn then you maybe should change. 3 fresh cycles seems to be the normal amount for tx to work i think the over all success is near 70% with 4 cycles so just under with three

clinics don't tend to class fet as a 'go'

I would suggest calling over and over and over on monday and get a follow up, call the main reception

i personally do not believe it full immune testing as i don't think blood taken from the arm gives a clear picture that is why i opted for a biospy, saying that my feelings might change if i keep failing 

it really depends of your beliefs and how far your willing to go, emotionally and financally

you have good embryos etc so it should work, it is true that some people just take longer.

clinic will never be able to tell you why but maybe you could ask for some further testing as you have had 3 embryo transfers, blood flow scan, clotting screen, saline scan


----------



## kara76

cath this is a great thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=115842.0


----------



## Cath34

Thanks Kara. I will study tomorrow and think about what you've said. 
I ve had a lot of bloods done with Arianna at her clinic which is prob level 1 testing?? We can have a proper chat when we meet. xx
Off to bed now. Night Night and thank you. xx


----------



## kara76

night hun

i am by no means as expect i just go on experience and its always good to talk things through with someone

im off to bed too chat soon


----------



## Laura36

Queenie & Helen, I'm so so sorry to hear you are also both a BFN.  I can't believe it didn't work for any of you this time.  I'm so gutted for you all - and you Andi.   

Cath - I had a lap and hysteroscopy at BUPA in July 07 with Nigel Davies.  Like Kara said the hysteroscopy just looks at your womb for any problems like fibroids, septum or anything else.  Mine was all fine & the lap all fine.  He just said it was all normal, I didn't ask anymore than that though.  Good luck for your next go.  I never realised that ARGC was so expensive!  

Sorry I've missed you all tonight - looks like everyone's gone to bed already.


----------



## Jule

Cath where is ARGC what does it stand for?
Good luck for wahtever you decide.  I dont think it can do any harm to change clinic.  Ive heard from few people that they changed clinics and they got pregnant so dont know if slightly different techniques elsewhere.
I know Cardiff has not got the best figures, but its certainly not the worst.  Some of the London clinics are good,  Bristol was better than Cardiff but dont know if thats still the same as im going back few years.

So sorry for you all who had your BFN


----------



## Cath34

Assisted Reproduction Gyaenological Centre. Its in London as it supposed to the No 1. Mr Tarenessi is the man everyone has been talking about in the news etc... over the years. He gets the results and so he must be doing something right!!
I think I will go for an consultation but my NHS go is coming up in March so I'm not sure what to do yet. Apparently you have to have bloods taken every day first thing and thts how they judge you meds!!! You may need to go back in the pm for scans etc....  so its a hell of a commitment time wise as well as financially. Nightmare!!!!


----------



## kara76

cath im gona stick up neck out here and say wait for your nhs go, did you know your only allowed to private cycle twice while waiting if you cycle 3 times you forfit your nhs cycle, the break will do your body good

the best success rates in the uk are here http://www.conception-acu.com/

ivf wales success rate has gone up since the published data on the hfea website and is 54% i think and 46% for fet due to vitrfied embryos

ive considering changing clinic many times and i don't cause i feel comfy at ivf wales and of course money

i think DR T at the agrc gets good results as he throws everything at it, if you do go there be prepare for a shocking bill though i have heard of 20k cycles there.

/links


----------



## kara76

i am checking the success rate for clinic as the graph on the website shows under 40% !!!!!!

jeez you got me thinking now lol


----------



## Cath34

My God Kara, thats ridiculous. If I got success privately then surely thats better as NHS dont have to pay. What if you were on the list for years, 2 go's is nothing!! How would they know if I went elsewhere though? Also if all private go's fail then NHS should still be an option to us surely. I honestly didn't know that. 
I've managed to get a follow up this Thurs!!!! Can you possibly guide me with some Q to ask JE? please please?  
Thanks xxx


----------



## Queenie1

kara is the success rate better at  the acu  than at argc. i find all these figures so confusing. At the moment i'm not planning on moving clinics will stay at ivf wales for another go next year. just interested as did look into other clinics before going to ivf wales.


----------



## Cath34

When's your follow up Queenie?


----------



## Queenie1

haven't booked one yet cath, but hope to soon, was gonna leave it until jan cos of dh going into hospital yesterday for a back op but can you believe it it was cancelled again ( this is the third time) so now it will be in jan so might see if i can get an app for sometime before xmas. dh thinks i need more time to get over it but i feel better if i am planning next go as i feel i am doing something positive.

have you got your questions ready,


----------



## Cath34

put bbc 1 on, the heath cardiff is on. triplets


----------



## Cath34

Yes I agree, I need to focus on something also and am already planning the next cycle. It does get easier in a way the more times you do it as my 1st cycle I was devastated when it failed, but although I am gutted this time, I was more prepared. Does that make sense?


----------



## popsi

cath.. yes the 1st you think it must happen.. thereafter you know what can go wrong !  , glad your nan is getting a bit better too honey xx ... good luck with whatever you decide to do x


----------



## Taffy Girl

Hi Girls - Hope you are all doing OK. 

Sorry to say I think I have a BFN on the way - Have been having AF cramps since yesterday evening  and it definitely feels like the   is gonna pay me a visit today 

 I'm wrong - but please send some     and   our way - My PMA is out the window this morning.  Went back to work yesterday and it is really busy (hence not making the meet-up - sorry!) .... so at least I have that to take my mind off things.

x


----------



## ANDI68

Taffy Girl

AF cramps really can mean anything.  You have to keep an open mind until your test day as you will drive yourself crazy and you need to keep positive.

When is your OTD?


----------



## Jule

Good luck Taffy girl, try and remain positive Im   you get a positive when are you testing


----------



## kara76

cath go though here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=115842.0 there are loads of good questions to ask, i always write mine down and take 2 copies and hand them one. that way nothing is forgot

queenie hope your ok hun, its good to book a follow up unless you just want some time out

taffygirl af pains means nothing


----------



## kara76

success rate

28% for fet

46%-54% for icsi and ivf


----------



## Cath34

Thanks Kara, I will print them out.  Can you clarify for me about only having 2 cycles before nhs? I have had 2 fresh and 1 frozen already? Why is this a rule?


----------



## kara76

i think that is only a monthly figure

the number of cycles could have changed since 2006. you could call you local health board they should know and of course janet would know

when we went on the waiting list , we opted to try a private cycle and were told we can only have 2 cycles private while waiting this means 2 fresh cycles. i recently recieved a letter stated that because i have had 3 cycles no nhs in the uk would fund me further *thanks Edwina Hart*

the clinic should also be able to tell you. 

are you thinking of not having your nhs first?


----------



## Cath34

I dont want to loose my NHS but dont want to wait as I want to cycle as much as poss in 09 and am impatient!!!!!! So do you think I wouldn't need a 4D saline etc. scan as I had a hyst? I think JE should get a copy of my notes from the op as he's based there in the Heath. I feel we have to spoon feed them with suggestions all of the time? When you say 3 tries is the norm, is there a reason for this? As I was told by the clinic that each cycle is judged individually depending on how many eggs and quality etc.. I asked that if after 2/3 tries it still fails does this lower my chances for the 4/5/6 etc... and they said no that it all depends on your response to the drugs ad the quality of the embies each time. So this is why I dont understand how they can say 3 is norm? Sorry for all the Q Kara. x


----------



## kara76

it is thought that 70% of patients get pregnant in 4 fresh cycle(this is from a book) the nice guideline say 3 fresh cycles give the best chance of success

i do kinda believe some of it is a numbers game, yet after 3 fresh cycles i do believe that things should be looked into

you say you wana cycle as much as you can but it is good to give your body and mind a little rest, waiting is so hard i know but it can be good. 

you must do what you want you feel is right for you.


----------



## Cath34

So, you cant's have an NHS go now then can you? Did you know about the more than 2 fresh cycles before you went for your 3rd? I wouldn't have known if you hadn't told me. Mind you I dont know how they would know if you had treatment in different places?


----------



## kara76

i had my nhs cycle for my second go. no way was i losing that

i asked about gaining more funding hence the petition i have set up for everyone

i suppose you could lie or bend the truth whichever way you look at it, fincancally we couldn't of had 3 cycles before our nhs go. remember things could well have changed since i was on the waiting list


----------



## Taffy Girl

Thanks Guys - AF not arrived so hopefully you're right - nowt to worry about  
Think I was a wee bit paranoid last night - its just I generally have a 28 day cycle and AF normally arrives on a Tuesday for me - Anyway am feeling a bit more positive tonight.....    

OTD is not until Sunday ..... its gonna be a long week   
I will be one very loopy lady by then


----------



## Queenie1

hi taffy keep   everyone is different i didn't get af pains until the day af arrived where as other have had pains all the way through and had a positive.   that you get a bfp, we need some good luck on this board.

cath i think janet told us we were allowed 2 private goes before nhs, but as many iui as we wanted.

have booked a follow up but could not get an app till end of jan. i would like to have another go in feb if poss.


----------



## Cath34

Hang in there Taffy Girl! Your cycle wont be 28 days as normal as the drugs are controlling your cycle now. My cycle had definitely lenthened since starting treatment. I was always bang on 28 days also. Sounds as though you could be lucky. Since 3 of us werent last week, you have to be successful this week I reckon. Anyway I have everything crossed for you.


----------



## ANDI68

I was told the same as you Kara, you can only fund 2 private cycles and still be entitled to your NHS go.  If you pay for the 3rd you forefit the NHS go.  I believe this is because it is believed 3 cycles shoud be enough to get pregnant .... obviously this rule was made by someone alien to IVF!!!


----------



## Cath34

Thanks Andi. I cant believe that rule, how ridiculous. We should be able to pay for as many as it takes I reckon as you said 3 cycles for success is such a generalisation and doesn't apply to many people. It doesn't cost the NHS for private patients so it shouldn't bother them should it. My NHS go is coming up in March I believe, so the sooner the better for me I say. I'm thinking I will probably go through that and then if that fails I will definately move to the ARGC in London to take drastic action. Hopefully I wont need to go but thats the plan I think. I have my follow up on Thurs and so will wait and see what I'm told. (Not holding my breath for anything new though)


----------



## kara76

madness isn;t it

goverment have very little understanding of ivf.


----------



## miriam7

dont worry taffy af pains mean nowt i had tham and got bfp


----------



## Taffy Girl

Thanks -   still not arrived so I have my positive head back on again this morning.    

Only 5 more days till I can "officially" test (no I havent ..... but dont know how long I'll hold out - kick up the bum for me, please!)

Cath - Good luck for your follow up appointment tomorrow. 

And good luck to anyone doing the lottery to fund all this flipping treatment.


----------



## Queenie1

cath good luck for follow up tomorrow.

don't test yet taffy hold out till OTD day sending you lots of


----------



## kara76

taffy you mustn't test before OTD, PUT THE PEE STICKS DOWN

queenie how are you?


----------



## Taffy Girl

I'm being so good I have not even bought my pee-sticks yet   (Yep - I know I can't be trusted!!!)

Good luck for your follow-up tomorrow Cath


----------



## kara76

yeah good luck cath, i bet you have alot of questions

i always go in with tons


----------



## Queenie1

i'm doing ok thanks kara. although i do have a few moments when i get upset, more to do with worry that i think sometimes that i might never get to have a baby, than the BFN. just want to start planning the next go. although we still have the problem of dh back op- can't believe that it has been cancelled 3 times now. so looks like we might be juggling tx and back op!!

how are you.


----------



## kara76

i understand the need and want to get started again but a break really does do your body good

i am ok bit annoyed at the moment though, its a long story but i might need to go to liverpool to pick up a prescription


----------



## Queenie1

can't they send you one in the post or fax it. if you don't mind me asking what is the prescription for.


----------



## kara76

no she can only write a script for the hospital pharmancy

the script is for my high dose steriods as my biospy showed elevate nk cells, i might have to beg my gp at this rate but don't wana put him off as he prescribes me gestone which is quite expensive


----------



## Queenie1

sorry to hear that kara perhaps you could make a day of it of an overnight trip away for you and dh.


----------



## Cath34

Kara, is it for prednisolone? I got it from Janet. Whats the difference? Are you paying for it or are you getting it through NHS.

Thanks for good wishes, as regards Q for follow up, I dont really know what I will say but I'm sure it will come out when I get in there. I'm expecting her to say, unlucky and try again!!!! I'll be very surprised if she recommends further tests, but I hope she does as I feel things are being done when you go for further tests!!!


----------



## kara76

yeah its for the prednisolone, i feel quite let down by them tbh as i checked this before i even went to liverpool

i have always ASKED for tests, none have ever been suggested including my current op which i know is gona improve things

what time is your appointment, michelle's appointment is tomorrow too


----------



## Cath34

why do liverpool need to write the prescription, cant they just tell IVF Wales the dosage to prescribe for you?


----------



## kara76

well that was the plan but liverpool haven;t contacted them yet and i should take this on myself as it is not commissioned by them!!!

i could ask my gp which i might do, its not as if its taking something as a just incase its proven that i need it.

cath i have been doing some research of clinics aboard and omg talk about value for money


----------



## miriam7

good luck for tomorrow cath    kara have they said they wnt prescribe the steroids now then


----------



## Cath34

Arianna told me a while back that she had written to someone in Liverpool regarding dosages for pred so maybe you could ask her if she's heard back from them. That was back in Oct.

Abroad, where? I have looked but am scared that it wouldn't be as good as this country. Although I have found a clinic 10 mins away from our villa in Orlando, and have been thinking about that.
Where have you found, tell all.


----------



## kara76

this is what i have been told

as this is outside normal commissioned work- would expect you to take this forward if you wish individually

i mean wtf, im tempted to just get them from liverpool now either way. arrianna has now had a reply as i helped out with that

prague seems good value and turkey


----------



## Cath34

Have you checked out their success rates? Prague wouldnt be too far? Come on Kara we'll go together!!!


----------



## kara76

prague 3500 all in

i will get the web link


----------



## kara76

http://www.praguebeauty.co.uk/index.php?page=assisted-reproduction&utm_source=Google&utm_medium=CPC&utm_term=ivf%2Bprague&utm_campaign=IVF

/links


----------



## kara76

http://www.ivf-embryo.gr/index.php?gclid=CL6Dl4uspZcCFQFqxwodh1p6dA&lang=en

/links


----------



## ANDI68

How naughty!!  Talking about other 'cheaper' clinics on the IVF Wales board  

I have had to ask for whatever tests I've had done too.  If you don't ask you don't get but that's not good if you don't have the knowledge to know what to ask for .... Kara cheers mate for your wisdom


----------



## popsi

just a quickie.. the Jinemed in Turkey is fab and to be highly recommended girls x

lots of love to everyone sorry being a crap FF at moment xxx


----------



## kara76

andi no worries hun i am always glad to help


----------



## ANDI68

What's up And, ME?


----------



## kara76

popsi you not crap huni so get that out of your head

are you ok?


----------



## Laura36

I thought IVF Wales IVF cycle was 3500 all in?!  You've got me panicking now if it's loads more as we've got that much saved for it....

I would go abroad if it was lots cheaper although it's not very convenient.  How do you deal with scans etc?  Could those be done on arrangement with IVF wales?  I'd feel bad using them for the run up then going overseas for the EC and ET.

Popsi - hope you're ok?  Don't worry if you're not feeling like posting on here all the time.  We all go through phases of feeling like that I think.


----------



## kara76

http://www.praguebeauty.co.uk/index.php?page=assisted-reproduction

have a look at the guide hun

ivf wales is

2467 plus drugs plus assissted hatching if needed so price wise its similair but with this clinic aboard you get flights etc that is what i meant all in

/links


----------



## Laura36

Ah, I get it.  With flights and presume accommodation that's really good.  I've been to Prague and it's really nice although freezing cold in the winter.  
The one's in Spain seem to get good reviews on FF site.  I did have a quick look in the summer at the website for the one near Barcelona.  Can't remember what it's called.

Cath - how big is your villa in Orlando?  We may need a package deal from you if enough of us want to do our next cycle in the states


----------



## kara76

laura loving your idea for us all going to the states

cath so how does that sound lol. i knw clinics in the state do shared risk ivf which i like the sound of


----------



## Laura36

What's shared risk? Is that like 'no baby, no payment'??  Sounds good to me.
Perhaps we could combine it with a FF meet although our DH's will have to be there too for the tx.  Wonder how they'd all get along?


----------



## popsi

yeah girls i am ok .. just a few ups and downs but ok x

hey if your all going to america ... can i come to carry all the bags you girlies wont be able to PUPO !!


----------



## kara76

aww popsi hun

laura shared risk you pay a certain amount of money and no baby you get your money back either 100% or 90%i think


----------



## miriam7

that sounds real good how much to do you have to pay tho ? hope your ok popsi


----------



## Cath34

pmsl girls. Well its a 5 bedroom villa with a superb large pool and hot tub, its so lovely, we love going there. Its 5 mins from Disney parks and we can see the fireworks from Magic Kingdom and Epcot from the pool area. Its in kissimee and the CRM clinic is in Celebration in kissimee, vvvvv close by!!!!!! I am seriously thinking of it!!! Combine it with a hol and free accomodation.


----------



## kara76

wow sounds fab hun

no hot tub though lol


----------



## Cath34

No I'm sure I could forfit that!


----------



## kara76

crm do shared risk


----------



## Laura36

Just googled IVF in Orlando and the standard costs for IVF are about $12,000.  Not much straightforward info on the shared risk options.  They have finance teams who deal with that!

Just also found out that in France people get 4 IVF cycles paid for by the state!


----------



## kara76

oh the uk is so backwards on funding


----------



## Cath34

Is shared risk usually funding 3 cycles and if you dont get pregnant you get refund?


----------



## kara76

taffygirl

good luck huni


----------



## Queenie1

good luck taffy for your test day tomorrow. hope it is a bfp for you.


----------



## Laura36

Good luck Taffygirl!  Fingers crossed for a fab BFP for you


----------



## Taffy Girl

Thanks Guys - but sadly it was a BFN for us too. I caved in and tested a day early yesterday and it was a negative and then the   arrived just to confirm it.  

We are more devastated than I had thought possible. I spent most of the day yesterday curled up on the sofa crying and woke up and had another bawl this morning. Dont think I was very prepared for this bit - especially when everything seemed to have gone so well. 

We have an appointment with JE on 14th Jan for our NHS IUI - although as we had to have ICSI rather than IVF I guess this may no longer be an option for us? Not sure where we are in terms of waiting for our NHS IVF/ICSI. 

Just want to say a big thanks everyone for all your support and for getting me through the past weeks.
x x x


----------



## kara76

aww hun

i am so very sorry, nothing prepares you for a bfn

take time to cry


----------



## miriam7

so sorry taffy girl it seems theres better sucess in the summer months    i hope your ok


----------



## Laura36

Taffygirl, I'm so so sorry it didn't work for you.  Glad you have an appt with JE booked in already though as that may be good to focus on.   

Miriam, strange as you said that in the summer there were lots of BFP's and just lately none.  I wonder whether they've got any data suggesting a specific time of year is better?


----------



## popsi

taffygirl.. so sorry to hear your BFN xx take time out to recover with your DH


----------



## Queenie1

oh taffy i am so very sorry i really thought it was gonna work for you, can't believe not one of us got a bfp.
take plenty of time and you can look towards getting some answers when you see JE. 

it does take time, i still get days when i still need to cry. we are here for you if you want us.


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS




----------



## miriam7

kelly i was thinking maybee it was something to do with me being pregnant as have had normal colds and bad throats but never this    laura it does seem better sucsess in summer i wonder if kara will ask for us


----------



## ebonie

Taffygirl im so so sorry t hear of ur Bfn


----------



## kara76

miriam7 said:


> kelly i was thinking maybee it was something to do with me being pregnant as have had normal colds and bad throats but never this  laura it does seem better sucsess in summer i wonder if kara will ask for us


zita west thinks spring and summer is best (i think she is a pleb) my view only and not one of ff lol


----------



## Cath34

So very sorry Taffy Girl. From experience I found the first time the hardest to take. I was truly devastated as again everything looked so positive, same for you I know. Try and stay positive and keep trying. JE will make you feel better I'm sure, she is very helpful. I cant believe none of us were lucky.
Kara, what you reckon about success rates in the winter?


----------



## kara76

i think if its gona work it will whatever time of year pmsl

if i could cycle now i would


----------



## Cath34

Hopefully you can get this op done soon after crimbo and then go girl!!!
Any ideas how long after your op you can cycle?


----------



## kara76

i should be able to start 4 weeks after the op, i would imagine i would need 1 af and then down reg.

got to cycle soon after while my ovary is free, so i think i will book a follow up and planning appointent before i even have the op lol


----------



## Cath34

Yeh good idea.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Thanks everyone for your kind words and support. Am doing ok - but I have been vomiting since Sunday -...... oh the irony 

Queenie wanted to wish you all the best for your follow up appointment  .


----------



## kara76

good luck queenie

hope it goes well


----------



## kara76

taffy have you a bug or is it the upset?


----------



## Taffy Girl

Not sure Kara - I feel ok in myself - just not keeping anything down at the mo. Have been waking in the night being sick/coughing up blood - so not had much sleep either. I had something similar a couple of years ago (thought I was pregnant then - HA!) which lasted months and the docs could not get to the bottom of it - they thought it could be food allergies but think it is more of a stress thing. 
First available drs appointment is 18th December - how rubbish is that?


----------



## kara76

can you get an out of hours one hun

tell then you just had ivf just incase you have picked up an infection

i had something similair and it went on for months and i thought it was nerves

please get yourself checked, even if it means demanding to see a doc.


----------



## Queenie1

taffy sorry to hear your not well, i agree with kara get and see a doctor as soon as you can- best to get it checked out.

appointment with JE went ok, she made me feel quite positive about doing another cycle. she said that she will change my stimming drug as she would have liked me to have produced more eggs. she did say that my eggs were grainy and hopefull another drug my help that and with more eggs give us more chance of having more to choose from. feel better now that i have been and can now close this cycle and look now to relaxing and then when ready have another go.


----------



## kara76

queenie that is great

i am pleased you are feeling postive


----------



## miriam7

glad follow up went well queenie and janet didnt scare you


----------



## Cath34

Well done Queenie, I'm glad it went well for you. Its sounds positive which is great. When will you cycle again?


----------



## heleychamp

Hey Girls, glad you all seem to be doing ok, have missed you all lots but needed a little break from the whole fertility thing xxx

Cath i did txt you to see how your follow up went hun, but no reply! is everything ok? what's your plan of action? xxx

Taffy Girl am gutted for you is totally c**p, it does get better darling  but right now i know it hurts like hell , it will be ok though xxx

Queenie glad your feeling a little more positive and your appointment went well, it helps having something to focus on xxx

Very very best of luck to the new 2week waiters xxx


----------



## kara76

nice to see you hun

how are you?

have you booked a follow up?


----------



## heleychamp

Hi Kara, just been reading back, there was lots to catch up on! 
Glad to see you've got a bit of the christmas bug, LOL who would have thought it ehh  How lovely aswell about the bonus  good huni you deserve a bit of a boost xxx

Have'nt booked my follow up yet  i know i should have! been trying not to think about any of it to be honest but coming on here today and reading all of your posts has made me feel more positive already xxx


----------



## kara76

i am so pleased you feel more postive

a break away can be good but support it also a good thing and hey 2009 could be a good year for us all


----------



## Queenie1

Heleychamp good to have you back we have missed you. 

cath and taffy how are you both.

cath i think i might cycle again either feb or march time. all will depend if dh has back op in jan. will wait till he has had op as i think it didn't help this last cycle having that worry on to of us. so once op is done and he is back on his feet will then go again. what about you will you cycle again.


----------



## Laura36

Hi Queenie,
I have my appt with JE on 6th Jan and will cycle asap after that so could be Feb as well!


----------



## Queenie1

hi laura,

hope your app with JE goes well, it will be great to cycle together.
how are you.

i'm shattered had our last nativity performance today. so glad that's over with. i'm out in cardiff tomorrow night on my works xmas do. really tired though at moment would rather not go but i have said i will drive so others are counting on me for their lift. just wnat to finish work and have a break.


----------



## Cath34

Hele -  sorry lovely, my phone as been playing up and I haven't been receiving as normal. I will fill you in with my news soon. Andy s having a knee op next Thurs and so I'm going to be flat out back and forth to hosp in Bupa, plus my Xmas party with work is next Sat!!! Its all go!!
I'm fine though thankyou, Glad its Christmas though girls as I'm finding it's really taking my mind of it all.

Queenie, I'm cyclig again in Feb at IVF Wales. Its my NHS go which is good. I'm going to give them one more try and if it doesn;t work, I'll go to ARGC in London. e may well cycle together? What about you Hele? Book that appointment, it takes ages to get in and by the time it comes around you will be ready to face it all.


----------



## Queenie1

sounds like a few of us might be cycling together again which will be great.

cath sorry to hear dh is having a knee op i hope it goes well for him. sounds like you are enjoying xmas. i'm finding it stressfull don't no what to get anyone and i'm so busy in school. 

thats good that your next cycle will be nhs. we are trying to save now for our next cycle. it is so expensive. i was lucky with my follow up app i phoned and they had had a cancellation.


----------



## Shellebell

Hi girls

I am going to be making a new year cycle board for you.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=169074.0


----------

